# EDE - Eden Innovations



## daaussie (15 May 2006)

Eden energy seems exciting. I have seen other energy related stocks (green) rocket after listing well above the issue price.
One recent example is MBT ($1) it was $1.80 2 days after listing on the ASX.
Unfortunately I missed out on this one.
I have therefore made sure I don't miss out on the next one - EDE (Eden) and have some shares now  

It will close about 26th May 2006 (unless all shares are bought before this date)

any thoughts out there on how this company will go??


----------



## daaussie (25 May 2006)

*Re: Energy*

Does anyone have an opinion on how Eden will go (EDE) when it lists on the stock exchange in week 1 or 2 of june? It seems to be have been quite popular and closed earlier due to over subscription and interests. 

any opinions from the experts of when you should pull out??

www.edenenergy.com.au


----------



## Smurf1976 (25 May 2006)

*Re: Energy*

The company seems to be involved in a lot of different activities judging by their web site. CSM, natual gas, various hydrogen technologies and so on. Perhaps even some conventional oil and gas production, geothermal energy and so on.

It's hard to judge the $ aspects without knowing more about where exactly they are at with these right now. A lot of nice ideas and potential but are they actually delivering?

Geothermal energy is only valuable if used to produce electricity. That means a LOT of $ to get a decent sized power station up and running though there is certainly a market for such projects in SA - existing transmission and the economics of existing power stations (SA power plants have, with two exceptions, relatively high marginal costs) to absorbe a reasonable size new source of baseload generation. But on a really big (1000 MW) scale transmission to export the power to Victoria (or NSW if a line were built) becomes an issue.

Hydrogen technology is ultimately worth $ only if applied successfully to some product that is then produced and sold or selling the technology itself. And there is a lot of serious competition in this area.


----------



## daaussie (2 June 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Hi, thanks for your reply smurf. How about the others there in the stock market - 

Before investing in EDEN (EDE) which incidently will list on 6th June, I went to the trouble of conducting research on them and have posted them below:

In my opinion they will be a hit....

We all know what is happening with the diminishing supplies of oil and ever-increasing costs of oil, so its companys like these that light up investors eyes... In particular it has licences to explore several key sites within South Australia that may result in geothermal energy production. In addition, they are exploring alternative energy hydrogen and have already been granted support money of $1 million from the Chinese government. They also have projects for coalbed methane and natural gas.
Unlike most listing companies, their commercialisation plpan will result in early incoming sales and revenue.

Some links discussing EDEN:
·http://www.energyreview.net/storyview.asp?storyid=56086&sectionsource=s74
·http://www.smh.com.au/news/Business...s/2005/04/01/1112302227021.html?oneclick=true
·http://www.pir.sa.gov.au/dhtml/ss/section.php?sectID=2411
·http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200605/s1629606.htm

The corporate strategy of Eden is to become a major global participant in the alternate energy market and for this purpose the Company proposes to raise sufficient capital to enable it to progress each of these investment areas (and any other emerging opportunities) for the next two years.
Eden Energy is an environmentally sustainable Australian based company whose objective is to develop a broad range of major alternative energy projects with significant national and international dimensions.
The company’s flagship project Brehon Energy PLC employs many of the world’s leading (ex NASA) experts in Hydrogen use, storage and safety. Balance of Company’s energy projects aim to produce natural gas or clean energy that could be converted to Hydrogen.


----------



## daaussie (26 September 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Well Eden (edo) went down from its ipo issue price of 20 cents to 9 cents, which I am very surprised in given its huge potential.
but today they had a very positive US based announcement which sent it up from 9 to 12 cents.

An Australian company has won the backing of the giant United States Department of Energy(”DOE”) for a long-term test in that country of two hydrogen fuel types for automotive combustion engines.

• The US’s first long-term test of engines fuelled by hydrogen and a hydrogennatural gas mixture called Hythane ®, had been awarded to wholly owned Eden Energy subsidiary, Colorado-based Hythane Co, subject to the Company completing an audit and contract negotiations with DOE.
• The test program to deliver an ultra-clean hydrogen fuel would be supported
by a US Energy Department grant of US$2.1 million.

‘This is the first breakthrough into the massive American automotive market we have been working towards,” Eden Energy’s Executive Chairman, Mr Greg Solomon, said today.

YAHOO!
you heard it here from me, but i think 50cent stock in next 6 months.


----------



## daaussie (26 September 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

PS here is the rest of the first page of the released announcement:

“It is a two year project that for the first time, will establish a ‘no compromises’ comparison of Hythane ® and pure hydrogen based internal combustion engines for the automotive sector,” Mr Solomon said.
“With increasing acceptance that hydrogen will be the basis of automotive fuels future compared to other derivatives currently under study, the backing of the DOE catapults Eden and Hythane Co into a lead position in this emerging but potentially huge market opportunity.”
Eden Energy – which is 27% owned by Perth-based listed minerals explorer,
Resources NL - has fostered the development of Hythane ®, as the Company’s
extensive field tests to date has shown it

• Cuts engine emissions of NOx and CO by 50% compared with natural
• Has major carbon credit potential
• Is immediately available because of existing low cost natural gas infrastructure in the key markets of the US, China and India, and
• Can use in its mix, low purity hydrogen as well as CNG and LNG.


----------



## daaussie (27 September 2006)

*Announcement: 26 Sep 2006 (brief)*

AUSTRALIAN COMPANY IN U.S. ENERGY DEPARTMENT BREAKTHROUGH FOR HISTORIC HYDROGEN FUEL TEST An Australian company has won the backing of the giant United States Department of Energy(”DOE”) for a long-term test in that country of two hydrogen fuel types for automotive combustion engines. ASX-listed Eden Energy Limited (ASX code: “EDE”) announced today that: • The US’s first long-term test of engines fuelled by hydrogen and a hydrogennatural gas mixture called Hythane ®, had been awarded to wholly owned Eden Energy subsidiary, Colorado-based Hythane Co, subject to the Company completing an audit and contract negotiations with DOE. • The test program to deliver an ultra-clean hydrogen fuel would be supported by a US Energy Department grant of US$2.1 million. ‘This is the first breakthrough into the massive American automotive market we have been working towards,” Eden Energy’s Executive Chairman, Mr Greg Solomon, said today. “It is a two year project that for the first time, will establish a ‘no compromises’ comparison of Hythane ® and pure hydrogen based internal combustion engines (ICE) for the automotive sector,” Mr Solomon said. “With increasing acceptance that hydrogen will be the basis of automotive fuels of the future compared to other derivatives currently under study, the backing of the US DOE catapults Eden and Hythane Co into a lead position in this emerging but potentially huge market opportunity.” Eden Energy – which is 27% owned by Perth-based listed minerals explorer, Tasman Resources NL - has fostered the development of Hythane ®, as the Company’s extensive field tests to date has shown it • Cuts engine emissions of NOx and CO by 50% compared with natural gas • Has major carbon credit potential • Is immediately available because of existing low cost natural gas infrastructure in the key markets of the US, China and India, and • Can use in its mix, low purity hydrogen as well as CNG and LNG.


----------



## daaussie (2 November 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

well looks like (at least on this forum) I am the only one interested in the future of green energy which has the backing of the US and chinese governments.
True to my word, EDE has risen from 10 cents to 16 cents in just a few weeks. A company on 17Oct bought 17% of the EDE and also today I see it might reach 17cents. 
For all of those who didnt taken my recommendation - told u so.

It's IPO was 20 cents, so the price is still at a premium to what a lot of IPO holders have it at.


----------



## daaussie (2 November 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

ok so its close to the end of the day, and my prediction of 17 cents was short, instead its 19 cents, with only 3 people wanting to sell 100,000 shares through to 21 cents!

what is going on here!
good for me!


----------



## daaussie (15 November 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

FYI: EDE hit 20 cents previously, and after a slight profit take which stabilized at 18 cents, it is now on the rise again and went to 19.5 cents yesterday.


----------



## daaussie (23 November 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Great Announcement for EDE:

Hythane Voted “Most Promising” Clean Technology Start-up
Hythane Stands Out Among 75 Emerging Companies Recognized at
Prestigious Energy Venture Fair
DENVER – Thursday, November 23, 2006 – Hythane Company led the pack of
emerging energy start-up companies by claiming the coveted “Most Promising” award at the 7th Annual Energy Venture Fair on November 9, 2007 in Santa Clara, California. 
The Energy Venture Fair selected the five most impressive companies for this award out of those participating in the event. Each year, the Fair targets environmental technology companies in North America and hand-picks 75 companies to present business plans and products to an audience of key potential investors. The Fair has a reputation of being the best event for investors wishing to find new companies with potential in this market sector.
All extremely innovative and resourceful, the five award winners amazed the audience with their presentations and technology displays. Hythane took the lead by explaining its “here and now” application of a unique blend of hydrogen and natural gas fuel which allows a range of vehicles to experience emission reductions. With the recent trend toward alternative fuels in the consumer and commercial marketplace, the Fair recognized the importance of the addition of Hythane as an alternative fuel option. Not
only does Hythane represent a step toward decreasing the demand for foreign fuel sources, but it reduces harmful emissions and helps protect air quality. Hythane Company caught the eye of many interested parties at the Fair as it promoted the hydrogen and natural gas blended fuel currently marketed to various transportation fleets across North America and select countries abroad. “There was an extraordinary show of interest in learning about the advantages of converting a diesel or natural gas vehicle to operate on Hythane,” commented Roger Marmaro, Hythane President. “Many
understand the need to move toward a hydrogen economy and see this as the first step.” Hythane’s fuel takes a significant step forward for alternative fuels by utilizing hydrogen to reduce dangerous nitrous oxide emissions by 50%. Many municipal fleets have already expressed interest in both building Hythane fueling stations and converting their existing fleets to run on Hythane fuel. Headquartered in Colorado, the Hythane Company, LLC, is working to bridge the gap between conventional fossil fuels and the clean future of a hydrogen economy. Vehicles that operate on Hythane ®, a blend of 20% hydrogen and 80% natural gas, produce significantly lower emissions than those operating on diesel or natural gas. The company intends to deploy the Hythane ® System, which completely integrates Hythane ® technology into existing natural gas fueling stations and vehicles, in cities
throughout the world. Hythane ® can be used in all forms of vehicles and is especially suited for commuter buses, school buses, refuse trucks, and delivery trucks. Hythane ® is a patented fuel and the trademark is the property of Brehon Energy plc. The Hythane Company, LLC is a wholly owned subsidiary of Ireland-based Brehon Energy, which itself is also a wholly owned subsidiary of Australian-based Eden Energy Ltd. Additional information about Hythane ® is available at www.hythane.com.


----------



## daaussie (27 November 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

HIGHLIGHTS:
• First Indian Engine despatched to US for Hythane ® conversion.
• Four major Hythane ® bus demonstration projects planned in India for the first half of 2007.
• Huge market potential anticipated for Hythane ® in the motor vehicle, locomotive and power generating sectors as the supply of Natural Gas is expanded to cover more than 50% of the Indian population over the next five years.
Eden Energy Ltd (“Eden”) is pleased to announce that the first Indian Natural Gas engine, which is to be converted for Hythane ® operation, has been despatched from India to the Hythane Company’s facility in Colorado. Hythane Company is a wholly owned subsidiary of Eden. Hythane ® is a patented blend of hydrogen and Natural Gas.
The engine, which is a leading Natural Gas bus engine, will be converted to Hythane ® operation during the next two to three months and then returned to India for use in demonstration projects. Eden is also negotiating a formal marketing agreement with the engine manufacturer in relation to these engines, and has ongoing discussions with various other parties in relation to other engine conversions, and for supplying Hythane ® technology to various sectors of the Indian vehicle and power generating markets.
Four major Hythane ® bus demonstration projects are planned in Delhi, Mumbai, Ahmedabad and Kanpur. Significant interest in participating in these demonstration projects has been expressed by many of the major players within the Indian market sector, including oil and gas companies, gas distribution outlets, transport authorities, testing and regulatory authorities and government agencies.
As a result of a Supreme Court ruling in 2001, the entire public transport fleet in Delhi operates on Natural Gas. This comprises approximately 15,000 buses, 40,000 taxis and 100,000 auto rickshaws. Similarly, in
Mumbai many of the 100,000 auto rickshaws are now operating on Natural Gas and it is planned to convert the very large bus and taxi fleets (estimated at approximately 20,000 buses and 60,000 taxis) to operate on Natural Gas. Similarly, in Gujarat and Kanpur, where Natural Gas is also currently available, significant numbers of Natural Gas buses also currently operate and expansion of these fleets is planned.
In all of these cities, photochemical smog is already a serious issue, and becoming worse as the number of motor vehicles rises. NOx is the major constituent of photochemical smog and more than 70% is estimated to come from motor vehicles. NOx is halved when Hythane ® is used in lieu of Natural Gas, and this provides a great opportunity for Eden to develop a very large market for its Hythane ® related technology in these cities.
At present, India has only a very limited Natural Gas distribution network. Over the next five years the Indian Government plans to extend the gas pipeline network to cover more than 50% of the population (of 1.1 billion people) and more than 60% of its entire vehicle market. The Indian Government also plans to expand the Natural Gas supply from approximately 5million tonnes per annum to 25million tonnes per annum over the same period.
This opens up a huge market for Natural Gas and Hythane ® as an ultra-low emission vehicle fuel for a potential market of more than 500,000 buses and many millions of trucks, minibuses, taxis, cars and auto rickshaws.
Additionally, many tens of thousands of large businesses and buildings in India have their own diesel powered generators, due to the unreliable electricity supply. As Natural Gas is less than 50% of the cost of diesel, it is anticipated that as Natural Gas becomes more widely available, many of these generators will be converted to operate on a dual fuel mixture of diesel and Natural Gas. By using Hythane ® in place of Natural Gas, the percentage of diesel in this dual fuel mix may be reduced to only 10-15% compared with approximately 40% if Natural Gas alone is used. This use of Hythane ® has similar potential in the large diesel electric locomotive market in India.
The dual fuel application will open up a very lucrative carbon credit potential pursuant to the Clean Development Mechanism (CDM) under the Kyoto protocol, which is available to India as a developing nation. Eden, through a proposed Indian joint venture, aims to supply Hythane ® engine conversions, and supply and service hydrogen production equipment, and Hythane ® blending equipment, for all these markets utilising its various patents and extensive know-how. The total potential market for Hythane ® in India is extremely large and Eden is well placed to capture a significant share of this exciting and potentially very rewarding market.


----------



## LifeisShort (27 November 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

You're not the only one interested in EDE. I have some options and have been on the register since day one. Its a very interesting company with a lot of things on its plate. It could be a goer in the next 12 months. Keep bringing those good news out....


----------



## daaussie (30 November 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

thanks for your post.
EDE hit 26 cents today. it looks good to go to 30-35 range in my opinion
i am holding it long term. should be worth a few dollars.
i hope a US small cap fund manager gets an interest in it.


----------



## LifeisShort (30 November 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

There is a bet going around that it will be $1 by this time next year from where I'm from. I hope the bet comes through.


----------



## constable (1 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

another strong opener!


----------



## daaussie (1 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

glad to hear there are more supporters - i hold long term, i recommended this stock on here to everyone when it was around 10-14 cents, now its double that - 100% on me!
but i hold it long term, in my humble opinion it will be $1 or $2 by mid next year!


----------



## LifeisShort (1 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

You're definitely not alone. THis stock has been completely overlooked because of lack of understanding. Its a long term thing and over the next year or two if they get some projects going then who knows where it might end up. It's a very interesting company to say the least.


----------



## numbercruncher (1 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Hey Guys,

Been watching this thread for a while, infact my first post here at ASF, I too think this company has huge potential, i jumped on some options 2 weeks ago when they where 8.5c and todays close is 70pc up at 14.5.

Its tempting to grab more !   


Anyhow keep the good news flowing


----------



## daaussie (6 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

hi, well today was another announcement regarding one of EDE's other projects. This one is my favourite - goethermal energy. basically the SA Government gave them a 100,000 grant to look further into their land holding  for possible geothermal energy plant. This is close to renmark and hence unlike other geothermal positions, is close to a power grid. 
Obviously if this one goes through to fruitition, we are looking at the same rise as most other good energy stocks. Let's say takeover offer potential if everything still keeps going well.
The price today heading sharply to 29 cents and finished at about 28 cents.
Bring on the good news!
i hold long term for this one. 
great to hear there are more investors having their say. 
i will post the announcement on here so all can read it easily. can also go to www.edenenergy.com.au or asx announcements.


----------



## daaussie (6 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

S.A. - Geothermal energy announcement
The drive to develop hot rock energy in South Australia is to take in the State’s Riverland district for the first time under new government exploration funding announced today for ASX-listed Eden Energy Limited.
The Company announced today that its concept for a geothermal or hot rock energy project near the Riverland town of Renmark, northeast of Adelaide, had attracted $100,000 under the latest PACE grants to fund the Company’s first drill hole to test the geothermal potential of the Renmark-Tararra
Trough. Eden holds Geothermal Exploration Licences 175 and 176, which are located in the Renmark area, and offer short distance access to major powerlines for distribution.
“The Renmark area stands out as a significant temperature anomaly on the Australian National University’s Austherm 2004 image of estimated hot rock temperatures at 5 kilometre depth,” Eden Energy’s Executive Chairman, Mr Greg Solomon, said today.  “This potential is supported by data from the nearby Nulla Nulla 1 well just over the border in New
South Wales,” Mr Solomon said.
“Under today’s PACE funding announcement, Eden proposes to drill its first geothermal well to acquire drill core and temperature measurements from within the Renmark Trough to confirm the anomalous heat flow status of the Renmark area as suggested by the Austherm image. “The temperature data will enable an estimate for the area of its temperature at depth. Core from the
hole will enable thermal conductivities to be directly measured and a robust estimation made of heat flow and temperature gradient.”
Mr Solomon said the drilling program would also dovetail with data to be available shortly from a new SA Department of Water, Land and Biodiversity Conservation (DWLBC) saline water re-injection test well near Lock 6 on the Murray River, providing a more regional view of the heat flow.
“A successful hole and heat flow estimate will establish the presence of a well located, significant, new geothermal resource at attractive depths for utilisation in South Australia, and located quite close to prospective markets and infrastructure,” Mr Solomon said. “Success will also confirm a major new style of geothermal target in SA and accelerate exploration of this particular resource as well as highlighting the prospectivity of naturally permeable zones in sedimentary basins with high heat flows.”
The Renmark-Tararra Trough is a 300km long sedimentary basin running in a northeasterly direction, located just to the north of Renmark. There are significant accumulations of sediments, including good insulating coaly material, in the Renmark Trough. Eden believes these may provide effective thermal insulation, which, associated with major faults on the basin margins, provide enhanced permeability, to combine to make the Renmark area an attractive geothermal target.


----------



## Wilson! (6 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Nice chart guys, geez
Is she fully priced now, or more to come


----------



## daaussie (6 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

hi, yes my prediction is that EDE will gradually work its way towards 50 cents as investors become aware of it. if a small cap US fund manager likes it (this is quite possible as they won top prize in the USA for green house company of the year), then they will rocket. The EDEO options show quite strong potential, based on the options price, the market is expecting the EDE price at present to be around 34-36 cents.


----------



## daaussie (8 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Well the profit takers are getting less with each sharp rise. The stock stabilized at 27 cents and we're ready for the next announcement. Have you guys noticed from the graph that with the last 4 sharp rises this month, afterwards each time the profit taker section is less of a drop and also there is not much time before the next sharp rise. I think this trend will continue as more announcements come out and more investors learn about the value of this stock.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (8 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

All the projects these guys have are highly speculative.
I mean the logistical challenges of drilling 5km into geothermal hotrocks are easy (see GDY) even if they succeed in drilling the depth, generating power is years off.

Just a question about the India Hythane project, the idea sounds good but i would like to know the cost/engineering advantages of producing a car or bus that runs on Hythane as opposed to pure Hydrogen.

With this blend fuel how are they planning to produce the hydrogen to mix with the natural gas?, Hydrogen is expensive to produce so wouldn't the fuel Hythane be much more expensive than natural gas alone?


----------



## daaussie (8 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

I have looked into hythane to try to answer your question as best as i can. 

As i understand the potential of geothermal energy producing plant is better becuase the land is located very close to the electricity grid, hence there is not much infrastrcuture required to connect it to supply the grid.

Hythane is being implemented in India to feed the public transport system. See in Australia we have no pollution because we have no population. In India, their pollution is a major problem because it follows population. Basically they cant see in front of themselves. China and USA are following suit and the governments there are supporting eden as well.

Hythane is a mixture of hydrogen and natural gas. In fact they can use low purity hydrogen which is available as a waste stream from a number of industrial processes is suitable. This technology is of significant interest in USA, China and India because you dont need good hydrogen, you just need waste hydrogen, hence cost is not a factor, and the pollution benefit is a major bonus. Hence hythane beats natural gas... see below...

Hythane ® reduces emissions of NOx (the major contributor to photochemical smog) and other greenhouse gases by up to 50% compared with natural gas which itself is a relatively clean fuel. 

The company is well advanced in its efforts to establish Hythane as a preferred vehicle fuel for urban transit buses in many of the major cities in
these markets, having recently again demonstrated the effectiveness of Hythane ® by having completed a Hythane ® conversion of a leading Chinese natural gas engine and reduced the emission levels to less than Euro IV Standards, bringing the Hythane ® version of the engine up to world leading standards. Negotiations are currently underway to establish demonstration projects in all of these markets. 

Eden stamps out competition because of patents. EDE owns through its subsidary the US patent for Hythane ®, and has a range of other relevant Hythane ® related patent applications including for the Hythane ® operating system, a fluidics based blender for producing Hythane ® and for cryogenic Hythane ®, combining LNG and hydrogen which has great potential in the many places (particularly China and India) which will import large volumes of LNG as a primary energy source.

So in summary, Edens markets are set in my opinion by a need, their cost is low and implementations in the largest countries is going ahead. This is supported by their patents which protect their market niche and they have experts who are working on the technology to develop and implement its use in infrastructure.


----------



## LifeisShort (8 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

I agree with KIWIKARLOS that Eden is highly speculative with a lot of varaiation in projects, but if any of those come to fruition then it will be a company maker stuff. Hythane project is promising and the most advanced.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (9 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

I just think that there simply wouldn't be that much waste hydrogen from industrial processors to make fuel for hundreds of thousands of vehicles. Even if it was 20-30% hydrogen in the total fuel make up, were still talking about huge amounts of hydrogen. Plus all the additional infrastructure you would need to produce and store/retail the fuel i imagine would make it less attractive.

and the geothermal hot rocks may be located close to transmission lines but its still 5km below the surface. GDY tried drilling holes to this depth at the cooper basin. they snapped so many drill shafts they ended up abandoning the drill. Its a huge logistical challenge to build a giant underground heat exchanger.


----------



## stiger (9 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



			
				KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> I just think that there simply wouldn't be that much waste hydrogen from industrial processors to make fuel for hundreds of thousands of vehicles. Even if it was 20-30% hydrogen in the total fuel make up, were still talking about huge amounts of hydrogen. Plus all the additional infrastructure you would need to produce and store/retail the fuel i imagine would make it less attractive.
> 
> and the geothermal hot rocks may be located close to transmission lines but its still 5km below the surface. GDY tried drilling holes to this depth at the cooper basin. they snapped so many drill shafts they ended up abandoning the drill. Its a huge logistical challenge to build a giant underground heat exchanger.



Point taken, although one day in the not too distant future it will happen and revolutionize the way we harness energy.imho


----------



## daaussie (9 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Hi I like debates, 

Lets keep in mind that we are all investments  inherently have risk in one way or another. Even blue chips can take a hammering after downgrades etc so you can lose your money there too. 

Eden listed at 20 cents, went down to 10 cents, and now the market has defined them as belonging to 28 cents (as of Friday 8th Dec 2006, CLOSE OF TRADING). I believe this will go to 35 cents next week, which is where the 20 cent options say they will be by the way.

They have at least 6 different projects. To me, this is a great way of diversifying the risk. 

At the end of the day, Eden presents a series of great projects, and although waste hydrogen can be used in hythane mixture, they can also use standard hydrogen. The way oil prices are going, hydrogen to me is cheaper in comparison. As far as effects on global warming hythane wins out of hydrogen which wins out over oil.

India has already given the go ahead for converting their public transport to use hythane, and conversion has already been implemented back in june to prove that it can be done easily. Furthermore, the chinese government backed Eden and put in a 1 million dollar grant. So they too see the benefit and commerciability (or their highly experience advisors and researcher teams do).

Therefore we have the benefits of government advisors and research of Eden. and they are backing and taking up EDEN's technology. In my opinion this is a great sign of a good growth stock.

For these reasons I told people to buy the stock at 10 cents, its now 28 cents.

if you want to invest, read all of their announcements first, make up your own mind and buy if you want to. I certainly have a long term view for this stock and keep topping up as it heads north.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (9 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Mate from what i understand India gave the go ahead to move its vehicles to natural gas not hythane. Eden is doing a demonstration of its hythane vehicles soon. am i wrong?

at current oil prices or even much higher oil prices there is no way that hydrogen is cheaper. There are only two ways to make the stuff and they both cost more and are much more inefficient than oil.

The first is electrolysis which uses vast amounts of electricity (which would come from either gas or coal burning power plants) or from a chemical process in which the heat coal and extract the hydrogen gas + others out of it.

To everyone who thinks hydrogen is a viable alternative to gas/petrol it simply is not. The best thing we can do right know is increase the efficiency of what we have. 

Are you also factoring in the cost of infrastructure to support this fuel in a cost comparison of fossil fuel vs hydrogen?

China may have given them 1 million dollars but that is realistically nothing, that probably would be enough to make one protype trunk that ran on hythane.

I simply think all the interest and SP increase in this company is due to environmental speculation.


----------



## stiger (9 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Carlos I was really commenting on geothermal energy,remember every year is a year closer to fruition.cheers


----------



## daaussie (11 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

From my brief reading:

From my reading, Hythane is a mixture of several gases, eg. Natural Gas, LPG and low emission hydrogen. 
The quantities of hydrogen and process have been keep confidential by Eden (as you would expect), but presumably, the explosive effect in engines from EDEN's unique *mix* is similar as having straight Natural gas, LESS 50% pollution. 
Although I did not find anything about the cost, I did note that EDEN says that Natural Gas costs 50% less than diesel (diesel in turn is cheaper than petrol). 
Presumably since Natural Gas is a major constituent of hythane, and useless low grade industrial hydrogen (which is cheap) can be used, then it is about the same cost as Natural Gas. Hence you dont need the electrolysis equipment.

India's supreme court ruled that all buses, taxi's etc must use Natural gas instead of petrol because of their pollution problems and smog.  

This position allows Eden to enter the market, following demonstration. 

Further, EDEN have indicated that the DOE (US Department of energy) is moving to make all cars hydrogen fuel based because of environmental concerns. "The US’s first long-term test of engines fuelled by hydrogen and a hydrogennatural gas mixture called Hythane ®, had been awarded to wholly owned Eden Energy subsidiary, Colorado-based Hythane Co, subject to the Company completing an audit and contract negotiations with DOE. • The test program to deliver an* ultra-clean hydrogen fuel would be supported by a US Energy Department grant of US$2.1 million*

So I am not too worried and await a couple of audits and demo's early next year which if successful will send EDE flying, and with a handy US 2.1 million as well.

Storage is supported by the same infrastructure as natural gas (ie LPG type canisters) and uses the same infrastructure as natural gas which india is implementing.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (11 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

sorry stiger, im just a bit sceptical about this hythane stuff.
I totally agree with you about geothermal, Australia has alot of potential power there i hope they end up trying to use geothermal before Howard builda a nuke plant in my back yard


----------



## daaussie (11 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Eden went past 30 cents to 32 cents.
time for champs


----------



## daaussie (11 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

finished at 33.5 cents! up 5.5 cents. something is definitely going on here. there is no announcement yet. i wonder what happened this time


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (11 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

 well dont i feel like a goose


----------



## daaussie (11 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

its okay. we all make mistakes. 
Eden is the only stock i have seen which trades just 1million stock to jump 20%. With that sort of jump with small volume, it means the stock can really jump quick when something positive comes out..

i wonder if a small cap fund manager has their hands on this stock.


----------



## constable (11 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



			
				KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> well dont i feel like a goose



Dont worry i day traded these last week 100000 @ 27 sold them @ 27.5 , oh how i wish i'd kept them, anyway back in at 30.5 only with 30000 tho!


----------



## daaussie (12 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

My bet now is that Eden goes to 38-40cents today.


----------



## daaussie (12 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

it nearly there after 30 mins of open trading, its ay 37 cents,  i cant believe it, no sell depth left.


----------



## noobs (12 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Nice work Daaussie your predictions have been smack on the money so far.
I got in on the IPO like yourself and won't be selling these any time soon!


----------



## Bullion (12 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

39.5c now... very interesting...


----------



## daaussie (12 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

it hit 44 cents just now!


----------



## daaussie (12 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

hey Karlos,
type hythane into google and you get the following (PS I was right when i said hydrogen is minor in the mixture with natural gas to form hythane), therefore costs are not an issue.

Hythane is a mixture of natural gas and hydrogen, usually 5-7 percent hydrogen by energy. Natural gas is generally about 90+% methane, along with small amounts of ethane, propane, higher hydrocarbons, and "inerts" like carbon dioxide or nitrogen. 

Hydrogen and methane are complimentary vehicle fuels in many ways. Methane has a relatively narrow flammability range that limits the fuel efficiency and oxides of nitrogen (NOx) emissions improvements that are possible at lean air/fuel ratios. 

The addition of even a small amount of hydrogen, however, extends the lean flammability range significantly. Methane has a slow flame speed, especially in lean air/fuel mixtures, while hydrogen has a flame speed about eight times faster. Methane is a fairly stable molecule that can be difficult to ignite, but hydrogen has an ignition energy requirement about 25 times lower than methane. 

Finally, methane can be difficult to completely combust in the engine or catalyze in exhaust after treatment converters. In contrast, hydrogen is a powerful combustion stimulant for accelerating the methane combustion within an engine, and hydrogen is also a powerful reducing agent for efficient catalysis at lower exhaust temperatures.


----------



## daaussie (12 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Karlos here is more stuff which is more relevant and answers all your questions 

A small amount of hydrogen in natural gas (Hythane ®) goes a long way toward the ultimate goal of zero emission hydrogen vehicles. The clean burning properties of natural gas are amplified by hydrogen.
The strategy of introducing hydrogen via Hythane is clarified by a benefit/cost ratio called the "leverage factor". Suppose we get rid of 100% of an engine's exhaust pollutants by burning 100% hydrogen in it. The leverage factor for this is;
100% emissions reduction Ã· 100% hydrogen energy = 1
The ultimate goals of a renewable hydrogen energy system are to do just that. But in the beginning, hydrogen will be an expensive minority fuel in vehicle fleets powered mostly by fossil fuels. The special properties of hydrogen as a combustion stimulant can produce leverage factors much greater than 1 by improving fossil fuels--not just displacing them.

Hythane Buses
The first transit agency to say "yes" to Hythane was MontrÃ©al's STCUM. Two Hythane buses were operated in public transit service in a 1995-96 MontrÃ©al pilot project. These two buses are now in service at SunLine Transit in Coachella Valley, California.  These buses emit 43% less NOx than identical buses that burn natural gas. Only 7% of the fuel by energy content is hydrogen. The leverage factor is:
43% NOx reduction Ã· 7% hydrogen energy > 6
An ongoing Hythane project at SunLine Transit Agency, Coachella Valley, California, has demonstrated even stronger leverage. With 7% hydrogen by fuel energy content, NOx emissions were reduced by half:
50% NOx reduction Ã· 7% hydrogen energy >7
Please call, write or email HCI if you want Hythane buses in your urban transit fleet. It takes teamwork to make this happen. We need progressive transit agencies, gas and electric utilities, federal, state and local governments, pollution control districts and public support to go forward with Hythane bus fleets.

Hythane Light-Duty Vehicles
Gasoline engines can be converted to burn Hythane, natural gas or all three fuels. HCI converted a pickup truck with tri-fuel capability in 1990. This internally funded project was supported with tests by the Colorado Department of Health, Colorado State University, California Air Resources Board (CARB) and Impco. The Hythane prototype was among the first Ultra Low Emission Vehicles tested by CARB. 
Pilot projects in Denver, CO, Erie, PA, and Phoenix, AZ plus a USDOE/NREL-supported laboratory study increased HCI's understanding of how to get the most benefit from a small amount of hydrogen in natural gas. We know how to get a 50% reduction in NOx and CO emissions with 5% hydrogen in natural gas. The leverage factor is;
50% emissions reduction Ã· 5% hydrogen energy = 10
We are now ready to move on to fleet conversions. A minimum of 20 identical vehicles is needed to make the conversion labor, fuel blending, compression and storage equipment economical.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (12 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

thanks mate thats some interesting info, wish i had jumped on the band wagon a few days ago  : 

Still a good opportunity to buy in in the next few weeks i guess. I'll definitly be keeping an eye on them.

Is there any other major players with this hythane stuff or is it a patent to Eden?


----------



## daaussie (12 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

See below for a list of all patents and trade marks. It seems to be very well guarded to stamp out competition.

Patents, Trademarks and Technology Development:
Patents are held or patent applications have been lodged for a range of EDE's strategic and important inventions including the following:-
1. improved cryogenic storage containers with a secondary application as a superconducting energy storage device (worldwide application);
2. production and blending of cryogenic Hythane ® (a mixture of hydrogen and liquefied Natural Gas (LNG)) (worldwide application);
3. a system patent for the Hythane ® process (worldwide application);
4. a low cost, fluidics based blender which is suitable to mix hydrogen and Natural Gas (worldwide application);
5. a unit to produce Hythane ® directly from Natural Gas (worldwide application);
6. the US patent and Canadian patent application for Hythane ®; and
7. US, Australian and New Zealand trademark for Hythane ® and trademark applications in China, India, Russia and Singapore.


----------



## daaussie (13 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

i am looking forward to another good day today with Eden. my prediction today is 45 cents.


----------



## daaussie (13 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

some big buyers on today, order at 39.5 cents of 250,000, this sent the stock up to 42 cents with 400,000 volume only...

yes my target of 45 cents nearly there!


----------



## constable (13 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



			
				daaussie said:
			
		

> some big buyers on today, order at 39.5 cents of 250,000, this sent the stock up to 42 cents with 400,000 volume only...
> 
> yes my target of 45 cents nearly there!



it hasnt hit 42 cents yet


----------



## daaussie (13 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

yeah sorry i meant 41.5 c (which rounded up is 42c). anyhow 5 mins later it hit 42.5 c 

announcement too -


----------



## constable (13 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



			
				daaussie said:
			
		

> yeah sorry i meant 41.5 c (which rounded up is 42c). anyhow 5 mins later it hit 42.5 c
> 
> announcement too -



interesting to find that tas owns 27% of eden and that all things accounted for, that this interest alone values tas shares at 20 cents with out taking into account any of its other assets!


----------



## daaussie (13 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

yes i know const. 
eden just hit my target for the day of 45 cents.


----------



## daaussie (13 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

so just now it went to 49.5 c , now profit taking. i like eden, its all working now


----------



## LifeisShort (13 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

I would've never guessed that you like Eden, its like this thread is your personal blog site...perhaps we can learn more about you on here.


----------



## Aikendrum (13 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Hi Peeps,

I've been watching these guys for awhile - stubbornly held off when they were sitting at 13.5c, now the horse has well and truly bolted. Just jumped on the bandwagon at 43c (trade pending!) and will be crossing my fingers that the cup hasn't been won quite yet. I think this will be a fun one to watch in the medium term.

Cheers all


----------



## numbercruncher (13 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Out of control !!

These are now my single best share investment to date, 200% in a Month (EDEO), and i still have no desire to sell, Just have this good feeling or something ??

I Day Traded Tasman yesterday, buy at .17 sell at .18   , and this afternoon i decided to buy them back at .205, thats actually under the Eden holdings value at close and zero value added in for Tasmans other assets.

They responded to ASX price query today and said they are in final negotiations with India regarding some Hythane deal and expect an offical announcement in the next few days, sure seems that someones in the Know on the outcome of this announcement hey ??

Cheers.


----------



## moses (14 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

I hate EDE.

I mean...I bought at 27.5c a week ago essentially because Tech/A pointed out on the INL thread that EDE had steadily risen 10% a month for several months (which was supposed to never happen), and being lazy and not around to trade for a few days I bought it. Now its risen more than 60% in a week!

So I look at EDE more carefully...golly, sounds interesting...is it a 10 bagger? Or will it all fall over tommorrow and I lose my profits? Should I sell it now, or buy more?

The stress is killing me. :


----------



## 56gsa (14 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



			
				numbercruncher said:
			
		

> I Day Traded Tasman yesterday, buy at .17 sell at .18   , and this afternoon i decided to buy them back at .205, thats actually under the Eden holdings value at close and zero value added in for Tasmans other assets.



The only thing Tasman have done successully is float  EDE and funny to now see their total mkt cap is equal to their EDE investment!  but is also a good way to leverage into EDE (cheaper than EDEO I think?) and plus you have the chance (a long one at that?) of TAS doing something with their ground .. know looking at uranium potential....


----------



## daaussie (14 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Hi Moses and all, with your question moses, in my opinion, 
Take a look at what is coming up with regards to Eden's announcements, these are not trival, the first one to come will probably be the one regarding conclusion of a significant agreement which will attract world media attention (the india conversion of public transport to hythane). World media and overseas investing may be the reason why you made 60% instead of your predicted 10% on them. 

Anyway good call and have fun with it.


----------



## numbercruncher (14 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

TRADING HALT !!


----------



## daaussie (14 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

yeah look what my google search just came up with 

http://www.greencarcongress.com/2006/11/delhi_to_introd.html
http://www.hythane.com/


----------



## LifeisShort (14 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

This sounds like a biggie......


----------



## Snakey (15 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

nice chart ...nice prospects....nice green stock...green the boom stock of 2007????


----------



## noobs (15 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

You can still take a position on this Snakey if you think the announcement is +ive through TAS which owns 30% of EDEN but hey you probably already know that.


----------



## crazyjimsmith (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Announcement out!


----------



## noobs (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

An absolute cracker of an announcement which should give the share price a big kick along today. This company should really be put into the outstanding breakouts section not just for the sp but for the business and huge market potential for the Hythane engine. Go EDE & TAS


----------



## numbercruncher (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

What are we predicting ? Perhaps a 50pc jump in price today ?


----------



## daaussie (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

i am so happy now, santa came early to town!

Announcement is :

Highlights
• Agreement with bus manufacturer in India to develop Hythane ® bus engines;
• Four Indian Hythane ® demonstration projects planned for 2007
• Indian Government plans substantial step up in Natural gas supplies for vehicles over the next five years
Brehon signs deal with Ashok Leyland
Brehon Energy Ltd, a wholly owned subsidiary of Eden Energy Ltd, has entered into an
Agreement with Ashok Leyland, the flagship company of the trans national, Hinduja Group and leading manufacturer of buses in India, to develop Hythane ® versions of its Natural Gas bus engines to enable these engines to achieve very low emission levels comparable with the best engines currently available in the world.
In 1997, Ashok Leyland pioneered CNG buses in the Indian metro cities of Mumbai and Delhi and spearheaded the large-scale induction of this eco-friendly technology in the bus fleet of Delhi. Ashok Leyland currently manufactures 11,000 to 14,000 buses per year, and has a lion’s share in all metro state transport bus fleets in India. Its buses carry over 60 million passengers per day. With annual production capacity of 80,000 vehicles, it is also a major manufacturer of trucks and defence vehicles.
Two test engines have already been despatched to Colorado, USA, and it is hoped that they will be ready for return to India by the end of January or sometime during February 2007. The engines will then be tested and used in various demonstration projects in India. At present, there are four demonstrations planned for 2007 in major cities where Natural Gas is presently available(Delhi, Mumbai, Ahmedabad and Kanpur). Eden is confident that completion of these demonstration projects will lead to a progressive rollout of Hythane buses in India.
Under the terms of the Agreement which will operate until the end of 2016, Brehon will carry out the Hythane ® calibrations at its test facilities in Colorado, USA, and receive a royalty for providing the calibration to Ashok Leyland.
Indian Government expansion plans
The Indian Government recently announced that during the next five years it plans to facilitate the expansion of the Natural Gas pipeline network to make Natural Gas available to a very large percentage of vehicles in metro cities and towns in India. A huge increase in Natural Gas supplies is planned to cater to the enhanced requirement. It is anticipated that the number of Natural Gas buses will increase dramatically during the next five years, and Brehon aims to have a large percentage of these buses operating on Hythane ®. At present, Natural Gas sells at about 60% of the cost of diesel and this provides a great incentive for bus fleet operators to use Natural Gas as a vehicle fuel wherever it is available.
Enormous growth market for Brehon
This agreement provides Brehon with a tremendous base for its Indian operations, upon which it intends to expand into the generator market, truck market, locomotive market, cars (including taxi fleets) and three-wheeler (auto rickshaw) markets.
Brehon aims to establish Joint Venture
Brehon aims to establish a joint venture in India with a major Indian partner, and anticipates that the joint venture will derive revenue from various sources including royalties on Hythane ® engine calibrations, from the sale of equipment for the production and blending of Hythane ®, and the ongoing maintenance of such equipment, and from marketing of any consequential carbon credit benefits which may be derived from the conversion of engines to Hythane ® operation, potentially leading to a significant revenue stream for the Indian joint venture should the Hythane ® marketing program be successful.


----------



## daaussie (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

my prediction 75 cents.


----------



## numbercruncher (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

The announcement will go to the London and Indian exchange within the next 24hrs, Aussies are in a good position to jump on this before the big fish do !

Yes this should be a thread in Breakout alerts!


----------



## numbercruncher (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Bit of a Boring response so far (10am), about a 10pc jump with about 2m EDE traded.


----------



## Wilson! (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Why is it going backwards? 
Manipulation?

Surely people realise the potential here. Not possible, but imminent?


----------



## daaussie (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

i just topped up on my holdings.


----------



## nioka (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



			
				Wilson! said:
			
		

> Why is it going backwards?
> Manipulation?



Day traders with stop loss orders and the expected announcement before the opening of trading as per announcements. 
I got caught with another buy of TAS at 23c. 
I've emailed a complaint to the ASX for what it's worth.


----------



## ekman (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



			
				numbercruncher said:
			
		

> The announcement will go to the London and Indian exchange within the next 24hrs, Aussies are in a good position to jump on this before the big fish do !
> 
> Yes this should be a thread in Breakout alerts!



IMO the london and indian fellas 've already made their money (how does one explain the jump before the trading halt)


----------



## LifeisShort (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Excellent announcement. This co is going places. Remember this is only one of their babies. This is only the beginning


----------



## constable (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



			
				Wilson! said:
			
		

> Why is it going backwards?
> Manipulation?
> 
> Surely people realise the potential here. Not possible, but imminent?



You do have to remember this stock has doubled in a very short amount of time at the end of the day this will bring about some degree of caution!


----------



## skint (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

A rare event this morning. A trading lesson for free. Some time ago I made it a rule to NEVER enter into the preopen trading auction after being burnt a couple of times. This rule has served me well. Today I decided to break the rule with EDE on the back of what can only be seen as a really good announcement. Still don't know how I missed out on the oppies but would be showing quite a loss by now. After I've peeled myself off the ceiling I might play it safe with a "bob-each-way" on TAS and EDE (at post mania prices). Still think these 2 have legs. No more preopens.


----------



## mrWoodo (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



			
				skint said:
			
		

> A rare event this morning. A trading lesson for free.




Heheh, I wouldn't exactly call this mornings lesson 'free', at least in my case    11% down on my 9.59 am 'temporary moment of insanity', however green is definitely going to be the big thing for 2007 I hope. I'll hold.


----------



## arcla1 (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



			
				mrWoodo said:
			
		

> Heheh, I wouldn't exactly call this mornings lesson 'free', at least in my case    11% down on my 9.59 am 'temporary moment of insanity', however green is definitely going to be the big thing for 2007 I hope. I'll hold.




Likewise... I got way too excited and bought at 54c. Now my money is stuck there. I'll be holding. If I had more money to play with I might top up at 46, but alas I have had my fun for today.


----------



## mrWoodo (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Hmmm 0.37 - Well into negative territory   Lesson learnt !

Does this mean that the ann was already factored into last weeks price, or is it just panic selling now ?


----------



## numbercruncher (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

OMG what a disaster lol

I had to just dump my options just incase .........


Only holding TAS now and getting nailed on them to but ill hold hopefully itll turn.


----------



## crazyjimsmith (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



			
				numbercruncher said:
			
		

> OMG what a disaster lol
> 
> I had to just dump my options just incase .........
> 
> ...




Eden have had a very strong run over the past thre months.

A 500% jump in fact. Today is a rest day but the chart is still bullish and the rally may resume tomorrow.

There has been some stabilizing in the past couple of minutes with buyers coming in at the 38c level.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

I thought I had missed the train on this one, but the train just limped back into the station.


----------



## crazyjimsmith (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



			
				KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> I thought i had missed the train on this one, but the train just limped back into the station.




It can go either way in my opinion although it is starting to firm up.


----------



## nioka (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



			
				KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> I thought i had missed the train on this one, but the train just limped back into the station.



Wish I'd missed the train. I  missed the first division, caught the last express and got derailed along the line. I don't believe in "stop losses" so I'll wait at the station until it builds up a new head of steam.


----------



## numbercruncher (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



			
				crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> It can go either way in my opinion although it is starting to firm up.




Yah thats what i think to, i was over exposed to this stock (maybe others dumping where to?) and just took the profit on the options i got last month, paid average of .225 for the TAS i have now though   


I still think this is a fantastic company with huge prospects, if the Big fish start buying who knows ? Might rocket again!


----------



## wahoo (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

I just topped up - but maybe she'll drop all the way to 30c
I think the halt was too long for an ann that was wasn't that jaw dropping - needed to talk up India's deep commitment to lng as its main energy source for the coming years and Edens great positioning in that huge market


----------



## crazyjimsmith (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



			
				wahoo said:
			
		

> I just topped up - but maybe she'll drop all the way to 30c
> I think the halt was too long for an ann that was wasn't that jaw dropping - needed to talk up India's deep commitment to lng as its main energy source for the coming years and Edens great positioning in that huge market




There could be solid buying tomorrow as the market digests the information. I have also noticed Linc run and Coal to Liquids and other alternatives are starting to get attention.

A lot of news around now so it all could turn out well.

Tough call guys.


----------



## crazyjimsmith (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Maybe a late rally here guys.

Buyers are coming back.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

The problem with this Hythane stuff is that it is so far away if at all they will roll out LPG before Hythane and that will take 5 years. By then there may even be a better solution to their problems.

I think it has potential but i can't see everyone in New Dehli driving Hythane cars in the next 5 years


----------



## wahoo (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

KK thats the whole point - while India is creating its huge lng infrastructure Eden is right there at ground zero saying - hey if you add a little hydrogen to that you'll get more efficiency and less pollution - they are in the perfect moment to hit this market in a big way


----------



## crazyjimsmith (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



			
				wahoo said:
			
		

> KK thats the whole point - while India is creating its huge lng infrastructure Eden is right there at ground zero saying - hey if you add a little hydrogen to that you'll get more efficiency and less pollution - they are in the perfect moment to hit this market in a big way




Spot on !


----------



## numbercruncher (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

As i mentioned earlier this Indian bus company will make the same announcement to the Indian and London exchanges overnight, that might spur in some interest ??, just one instituional Buyer should do the trick !!


----------



## LifeisShort (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Hythane is just one of the projects for Eden, does anyone realise that Eden has coal bed methane tenements which they are drilling soon? Has anyone see what Arrow Energy has done recently?......This could get really interesting.


----------



## nioka (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

EDE announcement shows now on Westpac site timed at 9.35am but did not show up until after 4pm. To me the announcement had very little new information. Had I read it at 9.35am I would not have gone overboard on TAS. Has anyone else got an opinion on this?


----------



## constable (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



			
				nioka said:
			
		

> EDE announcement shows now on Westpac site timed at 9.35am but did not show up until after 4pm. To me the announcement had very little new information. Had I read it at 9.35am I would not have gone overboard on TAS. Has anyone else got an opinion on this?



Yep lodged a formal complaint (to westpac) because none of my ann alerts were triggered gdn eka ede.


----------



## moses (18 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Looks to me like the classic buy on rumour sell on fact. Very annoying that I got pulled out of the office at 10:00 am and didn't get back till after 4:00!! Bummer.


----------



## daaussie (19 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

The announcement was a huge leap forward, just hungry profit takers. I saw this an opportunity to increase my holdings 
I have no doubts eden will begin to rise again in the near future and they will be back on board.
Ede are also a very busy company with the coal and goethermal energy projects also underway.


----------



## noobs (21 December 2006)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Another good announcement out for this company! The potential for their Hythane stuff is enormous with in roads in India and USA already who will be next - Asia, Europe??


----------



## wahoo (23 January 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Considering the pump and dump in Dec. Eden has sat at around 37c pretty firmly 4 the last month with no announcements - seems 2 be a lot of belief from investors in this stock

Quick background - listed 8 mths ago, cleangreen Co, US gov research $$,  hydrogen crossover technology - accessable clean power source, bunch of IP's, coalseam gas - prospective, geothermal power - prospective

Hythane
We're talking 60million passengers per day on buses in India
Thats around 500 000 buses
smog filled cities that the government is taking huge steps to clean out
conveniently the fuel they are chosing to power their new thriving economy is LNG
Huge LNG rollout all over India 
LNG is 40% cheaper than diesel
Court orders in Delhi forced entire public transport system in that city to use LNG cos theyre sick of the smog
LNG is clean but Eden's Hythane makes it 50% cleaner
The technology to run existing engines on LNG is the same used 4 hythane

They've got the product and importantly, from their latest announcement they know how to sell - its starting to be entwined in India's envisioned powersupply - even at governmental levels - this is looking pretty good - and this is just one country...China's sniffing around too

They should start drilling 4 methane in Wales in the next month -  in coalfields where abandoned mines are flooded with methane 

Spec yes - but seems like this has enough bases covered to steadily grow. US gov research $$ in the bank and income should be coming in from IP's by now or very soon


----------



## bt777 (23 January 2007)

*EDE  - Hythane and Carbon credits*

Eden Energey just put out an announcement yesterday concerning development of the Indian Hythane project - details below.

Briefly, India is a producer of Natural Gas. It produces just over 1 trillion cubic feet per year, all of which it consumes.
The cost to the consumer is about half the cost of diesel, and much much less than petrol.
Hythane reduces emissions of NOx (Nitrous oxides) by around 50% compared with standard Natural gas. It consists of a mixture of Natural gas and hydrogen(5 to 10%).
The hydrogen increases combustability and reduces emissions.
Also, by adding hydrogen to diesel, costs for businesses which use generators for electricity to alleviate the use of outside electricity which is unreliable, are reduced dramatically, as are the bad emissions.
The supreme court in India has mandated the use of Natural gas for transport in 22 capital cities, to reduce pollution.

Carbon credits for NOx reductions from CNG and diesel are substantial and are a key driver in the move to Hythane across India. It's all about money.
NOx has a GWP rating of around 300 compared to the Global Warming Potential of Carbon Dioxide as the base of 1.
India is now #10 producer of Natural gas in the world. Most of the gas comes from north west of Mumbai and from Gujarat state. It makes sense for them to expand it's use as cost and emissions are much lower than their counterparts.
Developing countries get paid by developed countries for reducing greenhouse gases, according to the Kyoto Protocol of 2005. They accrue carbon credits, and when the gases are as bad for the environment as NOx is, they receive amounts dependent on the GWP rating.

They are planning to put all the public buses on Hythane (worldwide patents owned by Hythane Company - 100% owned by Eden Energy - ASX - EDE), starting may 07, and expanding use of Hythane five fold from the current use of Natural gas over the next five years.

Overall fuel cost for CNG for transport on public buses in India currently for a year - multi Billions of dollars.
Ashok Leyland, who Eden has done a deal with (Dec 18 announcement) produces 80% of these buses. Even if Eden only get a low percent cut of less than half a percent of the fuel price, the amounts Eden are set to make are huge as recurring income.
Not to mention conversions of engines. The market is enormous.

And only 120 million shares.
Current Market Cap A$50M.


Jan22 announcement:

EDEN ENERGY LTD
ACN 109 200 900
Level 40, Exchange Plaza, 2 The Esplanade, Perth, Western Australia, 6000
Telephone: (08) 9282 5889 Facsimile: (08) 9282 5866
Website: www.edenenergy.com.au
AUSTRALIAN STOCK EXCHANGE ANNOUNCEMENT
22 JANUARY 2007
HYTHANE - INDIA
The Company is continuing to make good progress in its marketing of Hythane ® in India and is well
placed to be a major participant in what is seen as a huge and potentially rapid roll out of anticipated
Hythane ® in various sectors of the Indian market. During the past two weeks the following have
occurred:-
1. Negotiations with a major engineering group in India were significantly progressed with a view to
establishing a joint venture company in India for the marketing and roll out of Hythane ®. It is
hoped that these negotiations will be concluded during the next 4-6 weeks.
2. Further encouraging progress was made in the Company’s negotiations with another major Indian
bus manufacturer and with a major Indian generator manufacturer in relation to developing
Hythane ® gensets for the huge Indian generator market. It is hoped that both of these negotiations
will progress to agreements during the next 1-3 months.
3. The Gas Authority of India, a government body which owns and operates most of the gas pipelines
in India and is a major gas supplier in India, has offered to partner with Hythane Company (the
wholly owned subsidiary of Eden Energy) in the Indian Hythane ® bus demonstration projects for
the Ashok Leyland engine, planned for May / June 2007, following which they are ready to
commence an immediate roll out of Hythane ® in selected areas where both hydrogen and Natural
Gas are available.
4. Frank Lynch, the co-inventor of Hythane ®, and an exclusive consultant to the Hythane Company on
Hythane ®, delivered a key note address to the SIAT 2007 Conference in Pune on 19 January 2007,
which was attended by over 1,000 delegates. This conference was arranged and run by the
Automotive Research Association of India (“ARAI”) in association with SAE India and NATRIP.
The key note address focused on the benefits of Hythane ®, and its physical properties and
characteristics.
5. At the SIAT 2007 Conference, a leading consultant to the Indian government announced that it is
proposed to develop an urban rapid transit system in India using buses, to build dedicated bus lanes
in approximately 50 cities, and to power the buses with alternate fuels. Natural Gas and Hythane ®
are likely to be the major fuels used for these buses.
6. ARAI, which, along with the associated Indian government organisation NATRIP, have recently
received major Indian government funding to expand automotive research and development in India,
also gave a paper at the SIAT 2007 Conference on Hythane ® in India. The associate director of
ARAI, who delivered the paper, said that whilst India proposes to ultimately move to pure hydrogen
as a vehicle fuel, Hythane ® is the transitional fuel which will be used and developed in the
meantime. ARAI further indicated a desire to work with Hythane Company (Eden’s wholly owned
subsidiary) to develop and test Hythane ® engines for the Indian market where appropriate.
7. Indian Oil Corporation, which is also charged with responsibility for the development of Hythane ®
in India, has requested that Hythane Company conduct a workshop on Hythane ® in early March at
their research and development facility near Delhi, at which all relevant government and industry
parties will be invited. This workshop will focus on the standards, codes and regulations for
Hythane ® that should be applied for India.
The overall level of interest and activity in India is extremely encouraging and bodes very well for the
future of Hythane ® in the huge Indian market.
Gregory H. Solomon
Chairman
22 January 2007


----------



## LifeisShort (24 January 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Good to see progress being made in India. Looking forward to seeing the drilling for coal seam soon. All in all I think Eden is a nice long term proposition stock


----------



## moses (24 January 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



			
				LifeisShort said:
			
		

> Good to see progress being made in India. Looking forward to seeing the drilling for coal seam soon. All in all I think Eden is a nice long term proposition stock



I agree.

Thats why is it falling today (down 4.8%) of course.


----------



## noobs (24 January 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

I'm with you Life is Short this has massive potential and I have a large amount of my portfolio in this stock. Moses I'm not concerned about the days SP as Life is Short said long term - That doesn't mean one day!


----------



## moses (24 January 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



			
				noobs said:
			
		

> I'm with you Life is Short this has massive potential and I have a large amount of my portfolio in this stock. Moses I'm not concerned about the days SP as Life is Short said long term - That doesn't mean one day!



Its fine with me. I'd like it to come down further as its time I got back into this stock.


----------



## noobs (24 January 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Agreed - Not with the downward price movement but!


----------



## falconx (5 February 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Anyone heard any news today to justify the 11.46% rise? Didn't see anything on their website.


----------



## noobs (5 February 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

These guys don't need an announcement to go up as they are extremely thinly traded as people don't want to give up their shares. A quality company which will be multi bagging in a years time in my opinion. Hythane has some massive potential and they have their hands in many other areas as well including cyrogenics.


----------



## LifeisShort (5 February 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



			
				falconx said:
			
		

> Anyone heard any news today to justify the 11.46% rise? Didn't see anything on their website.




Its just a very promising stock with some interesting projects especially lower emissions hythane. There seems to be a sentiment leaning towards clean energy. This one is a keeper IMO. Any weakness is a buy opportunity for me


----------



## arcla1 (8 February 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Would you believe I bought this stock at 54c a few months ago! Within a few days it was down towards the 30c region. I didn't give up hope though. As has been said, it's a keeper. I should have topped up in the 30s.


----------



## LifeisShort (8 February 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



			
				arcla1 said:
			
		

> Would you believe I bought this stock at 54c a few months ago! Within a few days it was down towards the 30c region. I didn't give up hope though. As has been said, it's a keeper. I should have topped up in the 30s.




Bloody oath you should/ve. I've got some more oppies when they had that dip....I'll keep accumulating. Someone must have stumbled across this one as it jumped 20% today. Keep it coming baby. There will be I'm sure another retraction which will be another buying opportunity at some point. Its a fascinating stock with a few diversified projects that if any of them come through should be enormous for the company


----------



## bt777 (8 February 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

This one is in the league of Paladin, Mincor, and those other many multi baggers, except this one will get there quicker.


----------



## LifeisShort (13 February 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Just gets better and bigger......options at all time high 50c. Who would've thought that when one could've got them at 3.5c only about 6 months back......thats a 15 bagger.


----------



## nioka (13 February 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

The cheapest way into EDE is through TAS. Refer to the TAS  announcements. TAS are a major shareholder in EDE.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (22 February 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Down 10%
Whats goin on?  why jump off a floating ship, theres sharks in the water DOH!!


----------



## noobs (22 February 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Impatient profit takers selling due to no news for a little while - Has recovered somewhat since. Fundamentals remain intact for this company and those who are patient will be handsomly rewarded in my opinion.


----------



## moses (9 March 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

fwiw EDE is looking very negative on the Neilson SMA chart. If I was holding (which I'm not atm) I'd be selling quicksmart in anticipation of a dip. DYOR of course, as this stock otherwise seems to have a good future.


----------



## noobs (19 March 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

I'm glad I didn't take any notice of the Neilson SMA indicator as this has recovered well after the recent market "correction". Another good day tomorrow on volume and we could see this break through into "blue sky" territitory - MACD looks set for more upside. An update on the Indian Hythane project would almost certainly do it for EDE holders. TAS appears to be turning a little more positive today also.


----------



## daaussie (19 March 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Yes, EDE is up 7 cents today to 68 cents! - My opinion is it will break 70 at least tomorrow, and possibly 72-73 mark.

Once any of those hythane or geothermal energy announcements come through, there is no telling how high EDE will rocket.

In my opinion a great long term and short term.


----------



## noobs (20 March 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

This announcement is big news - Exactly what Eden needed to get the message of Hythane out to the masses of India. Who knows what this one will do today but i'm quessing it will be blue sky's on open! TAS should benefit nicely from this as well. Happy days for TAS & EDE Holders


----------



## daaussie (15 April 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Last week, EDE broke its 72 cents line, it went straight up from 60 cents the previous week and headed up to 80 cents, finishing at 73.5 cents on Friday. I think EDE is cast on its way to $1. 
Any other views out there?


----------



## daaussie (16 April 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

EDE finished at 76cents.


----------



## arcla1 (19 April 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Any thoughts on the ann today, and why the price drop? I think if I had any more $$ I'd top up.


----------



## LifeisShort (19 April 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



arcla1 said:


> Any thoughts on the ann today, and why the price drop? I think if I had any more $$ I'd top up.




Buy on rumour sell on fact. Has happened before with this one.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (14 May 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Eden and Tasman in a trading halt till wednesday awaiting a significant announcement, Hopefully the Hythane bus engine is back in India and revvin a storm.


----------



## arcla1 (12 June 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

OK guys help me out here. Price has dropped to 64c. Should those of us with stock be concerned? Or should we be getting out the cheque book for some more


----------



## BIG BWACULL (12 June 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



arcla1 said:


> OK guys help me out here. Price has dropped to 64c. Should those of us with stock be concerned? Or should we be getting out the cheque book for some more



Price drop due probably to issue of shares to "sophisticated investors" I am not too concerned as i am in for longterm as with most of my stocks. I personally would be looking at another oppertunity to top up but lack of funds is an issue for me


----------



## arcla1 (18 June 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Can someone please explain what this means - "sophisticated investors"? 

And why would it cause a price drop?


----------



## BIG BWACULL (18 June 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Try this


> An institutional investor is an investor, such as a bank, insurance company, retirement fund, hedge fund, or mutual fund, that is financially sophisticated and makes large investments, often held in very large portfolios of investments. Because of their sophistication, institutional investors may often participate in private placements of securities,




Issue of up to 30 million shares at not less than 56 cents a share, this amount will tend to dilute the share price, any one else got a better explanation CHEERS


----------



## robert toms (19 June 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

One firm wrongly identified me as a sophiscated investor...they sent me a flattering letter.Their criteria for a sophisticated investor was anyone with an income over $300,000 per annum or assets of over $2 million....they had to be dreaming!


----------



## BIG BWACULL (2 July 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Eden energy in trading halt until wednesday  HHHMMMM any ideas out there GGGGOOOO HYTHANE


----------



## purple (2 July 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



BIG BWACULL said:


> Eden energy in trading halt until wednesday  HHHMMMM any ideas out there GGGGOOOO HYTHANE




placement of shares to raise working capital...doesn't sound too nice to me. dilution time. 

more like SSSLLLOOOOWW HYTHANE for the moment!


----------



## purple (2 July 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

or unless the placement is to some big institution...then that would be good.

market still seems to be choppy after June...I'm still watching..


----------



## BIG BWACULL (2 July 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



purple said:


> placement of shares to raise working capital...doesn't sound too nice to me. dilution time.
> 
> more like SSSLLLOOOOWW HYTHANE for the moment!



Yes true may be SSSLLLLOWWWW combustion but hopefully it will stay low or go lower so i can top this sucker up, am holding at average of 33.9c, but in my case lack of the almighty $$$ holds me back from purchasing more but at this stage will wait and see after reaction on wednesday. Either way am on a good wicket
Ill just go into my rave chant now HYTHANE, HYTHANE, HYTHANE (Cmon instos)


----------



## purple (3 July 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



BIG BWACULL said:


> Yes true may be SSSLLLLOWWWW combustion but hopefully it will stay low or go lower so i can top this sucker up, am holding at average of 33.9c, but in my case lack of the almighty $$$ holds me back from purchasing more but at this stage will wait and see after reaction on wednesday. Either way am on a good wicket
> Ill just go into my rave chant now HYTHANE, HYTHANE, HYTHANE (Cmon instos)




hmm...rave chant eh? that must have been that rumbling noise I was hearing all morning...

good wicket? not with Sachin Tendulkar around!! 
i'm off topic...and not making sense cause that wicket is good. Renewables will be a strong sector I believe. 

oh for a wad of dollars to fall from the sky, for me to invest in renewables...i'm alaredy spread thin.

keep up the chant...when I get in on EDE I'll join ya!


----------



## Gordon (4 July 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Trading halt :/ 

Raising additional working capital - does this mean issueing more shares and diluting the share price?

I hope this is a positive.


----------



## purple (4 July 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

well, EDE gave no hints about their pending announcement in their announcement today. 

imho I'd say EDE might need to do some share placements...to carry out all their pending projects they're gonna need some more cash. and they do really have a lot of projects in the pipeline!!


----------



## BIG BWACULL (6 July 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Here's the latest announcement, They will continue trading on monday and the have allocated 12.5 to 20millon dollars worth at 60c a share to institution and sophisticated investors (with shareholder approval of coarse) 



> The directors are pleased to advise that they have agreed to make placements to the value
> of between $12.5 million and $20 million by the issuing of fully paid ordinary shares at an
> issue price of $0.60 per share to various institutions and sophisticated investors in Australia
> and United Kingdom in accordance with sections 708(1) and 708(8) of the Corporations
> ...



We got big bucks backing (fingers crossed)


----------



## purple (6 July 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

BB, what do you reckon for EDE?
I've not had the opportunity to buy in yet, my funds tied up in some other stocks.

big gap up on Mon?


----------



## purple (6 July 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

relatively reddish day for green energy stocks.. many of them cautious or slipped backwards..

my gut feeling is that this is a consolidation period before a strong move upwards...

BBW:AU (A$)
Babcock & Brown Wind Partners
 1.905  -0.035  

CFU:AU (A$)
Ceramic Fuel Cells Ltd
 1.02  -0.05   

CNM:AU (A$)
Carnegie Corp Ltd
 0.20  -0.015  

DYE:AU (A$)
Dyesol Ltd
 1.335  -0.025  

EDE:AU (A$)
Eden Energy Ltd
Status: Suspended  0.64  0.00  

ENE:AU (A$)
Energy Developments Ltd
 4.54  -0.05  

EVM:AU (A$)
EnviroMission Ltd
 0.15  0.00  

GDY:AU (A$)
Geodynamics Ltd
 1.72  +0.04  

GHT:AU (A$)
Geothermal Resources Ltd
 2.02  +0.28  

GRK:AU (A$)
Green Rock Energy Ltd
 0.165  -0.005  

ORG:AU (A$)
Origin Energy Ltd
 9.45  -0.25  

PTR:AU (A$)
Petratherm Ltd
 1.195  +0.02  

QTM:AU (A$)
Quantum Energy Ltd
 0.096  -0.003  

TEY:AU (A$)
Torrens Energy Ltd
 0.785  0.00


----------



## BIG BWACULL (6 July 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



purple said:


> BB, what do you reckon for EDE?
> I've not had the opportunity to buy in yet, my funds tied up in some other stocks.
> 
> big gap up on Mon?



For me this is one of the first stocks i bought at 22c and more at 35c, as i was looking towards energy stocks with a green outlook and also companys that have a niche market, i see a lot of potential upside fundamentally, especially with their HYTHANE (Gas hydrogen blend) They have the idea pretty much sold in INDIA, Still awaiting that motor that was converted in the U.S and is enroute back to india for final testings, They also own Liquid nitrogen storage, Geothermal licences in AUS, coal bed methane in U.K, These guys have alot of stuff that could potentially make BIG $$, Therefore i feel that this Extra $$ coming in from BIG investors will definately prop them up for their future expansion on all of the buisness fronts, Hope the market favours this step, I will be hanging on and when more funds are available i will be topping up some more. In some instances i hope the price stays stagnant till i can raise more funds. See how monday goes , 
I INVEST, I DONT TRADE ie LONGTERM GROWER not SHORT TERM PROFITEER (You know each to their own)


----------



## purple (6 July 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



BIG BWACULL said:


> In some instances i hope the price stays stagnant till i can raise more funds.




Ah, Yes...this is the one, this is the million dollar hope that I have too.

the whole string of projects and patents that they have are all pretty much in the exploratory stage, which I wouldn't pin  that much of my money on at this stage.

but the one that's advanced is the Hythane project, which is being marketed. this one I'm willing to put money on. sheesh. if only the rest of the world would stop while I can salvage money out of my other stocks which are not moving...

it's a bit hard to do relative comparisons because there are really few green energy stocks around, and they are in different types of energy generation.

nor can I use a DCF model on these...how do you estimate profit for selling something to the Indian masses? 

can only go on the advanced stage of the Hythane at the moment. 

 actually, BB, you have a good suite of winning jokes, you're one of the top posters of the ASF joke thread, can you please fly over to ASF Mon morning and do some stand up comedy for the day while I work out my finances? that'll give me time to get into EDE while the market stalls.


----------



## purple (28 July 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

The recent share placement is beginning to be recorded into ASX.

Out of the 23 million shares issued last 2 weeks, Goldman Sachs took out 8.2 million shares which would be worth about $5million.

Good to see these institutions getting behind this stock.

i posted a short list of institutions and which stocks they favoured enough for a substantial holding, in the Global Warming thread 
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=183504&highlight=global+warming#post183504

. glad they like EDE!


----------



## BIG BWACULL (11 September 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Looks like tasman resources have been topping up their noble energy with 474 602 thousand shares on market as per announcement ($232,000)  I had a smalltop up last week at 48c as i could not resist ( so livin on bread and water with hops now  ) CMON HYTHANE


----------



## BIG BWACULL (11 October 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Announcement out about Hythane in India 

Indian Hythane® and Hydrogen Projects Update

HIGHLIGHTS


> • Indian Government announces a target of having all Natural Gas
> powered vehicles, estimated at 1 million vehicles or 20% of the whole
> Indian vehicle market, running on Hythane® by 2020.
> • Highly encouraging progress on conversion of first Indian Natural Gas
> ...




It needed this update to bounce of 40c support. PHEW


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (11 October 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

mate these guys are going places, definitly a long term hold. but think about how big there market is going to be and its basically guarenteed. Al we need know is some funding arrangement s coming from the indian gov and we'll be flighing high.


----------



## purple (11 October 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

maybe Australia is not as exposed to the Indian economy as to the Chinese one. Over here in Australia we see goods 'made in China' left, right and centre. Everyday there's news of 'something China'.

I suppose when things start to emerge and sales revenue start to trickle in, then that's when the EDE share price will start moving. 

Back in the Mid East when I was working there we were more exposed to things 'made in India'. I saw TATA buses, trucks, lorries etc. Indian metal, glass producers setting up shop there. Their economy is not as large as the Chinese but it is still immensely large. 

Good for EDE which has an arm and leg in this economy waiting to take off. The number of projects they have just sitting on a mind boggling market share is exciting.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (11 October 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

They have basically just got an agreement from India to use their patented tech for 20 % of all vehicles in the country! That is one Huuuuuuuge contract if an agreement is reached. Realistically to achieve that target India will have to help Eden develop the product.


----------



## ta2693 (11 October 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

I seems EDE got a lot of the fancy ideas of solving energy problems. I have read the website,frankly speaking, I am not quite understand what they are doing. and not sure whether they can beat the oil  and other fancy ideas in future. 
But if one of its idea is proven to be standard alternative energy of oil, Its market cap is going be as large as Microsoft or Google. In addition,GS believe they have a chance and put 5m in it.

I put $1000 in it and give it a go. Let us see what is going to happen in 10 years.


----------



## arminius (12 October 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

what they are doing is simply mind-boggling.
the diff with oil technology, just quietly, is bugger all pollution incl smog.
have you seen the air in china, thick as. india will leap frog the world with regard to clean vehicles. 
a million vehicles to be converted!!!!
im staying with em. 'here you are kids, have these shares, go buy a house or two'.

ede, dye, slx. changing the world for the better.


----------



## julius (12 October 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

I bought $10k at 40c last week - not that I have much of an understanding of the energy business, but the upside looks high and support from a number of the institutions (at much higher prices) IMO strengthens this outlook.

Hopefully the market will continue to rally into the last part of the year & more cash flow into the stock as the info spreads - otherwise perhaps a longer hold.


----------



## powerkoala (12 October 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

well, according to chart, resistance is at 64c that is the first rebound high after the market recover.
once this breaks, blue sky perhaps ?
good luck for all holders.


----------



## powerkoala (12 October 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

http://www.brr.com.au/event/ede/1997/33426/wmp/mqdqwph20

have a quick listening to the CEO interview.
quite nice projects and agreements they have in india.
sp also break the double top high at 55c now.
looking promising start from here.
cheers.


----------



## moses (13 October 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

I know its great to be wise after the event, but a look at the black and blue lines on this chart shows a sharp move in after-market buying pressure BEFORE the big jump in SP.


----------



## arminius (14 October 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

that looks to be a pretty good tool. let us know when the next one's coming eh. lol.

anyone know how their geothermal plays are progressing?


----------



## BIG BWACULL (15 October 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



arminius said:


> that looks to be a pretty good tool. let us know when the next one's coming eh. lol.
> 
> anyone know how their geothermal plays are progressing?



No, But they had an announcement out today

*South Wales (U.K.) Coal Bed Methane
Exploration Update*



> HIGHLIGHTS
> • Second Coal Bed Methane well of South Wales (U.K.) farm-in project
> drilling ahead at 200m.
> • Drilling of first well completed at 429m.
> ...



Fingers in all sorts of energy pies


----------



## BIG BWACULL (16 October 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

*First HyRadix Hydrogen Reformer
to be installed in US Glass Industry*
*HyRadix to Install Aptus Hydrogen Generator in the Float Glass Industry*


> Des Plaines, IL, USA – HyRadix ® Inc., a leading provider of on-site hydrogen generation systems and
> supply solutions announced today an agreement with Pilkington North America, part of the NSG Group of
> Japan, to supply an Aptus ® hydrogen generation unit. The Aptus plant, producing 100 Nm3/h of high purity
> hydrogen will be located at one of Pilkington’s U.S. sites
> ...


----------



## purple (16 October 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Quite impressed with EDE's chief Solomon's business acumen (well, i do hold EDE). He bought HyRadix for cheap when a lot of money had been invested into its R&D by it's ex owners.

now look at it; it's already a positive cash flow company, and getting into strong agreements with market leaders. 

with this kind of cashflow from its subsidiary companies, EDE, if they wanted to, could even report a fledgling profit on its books only a year after listing on the ASX.

but they would most likely channel that money into their geothermal and CSM explorations. 

fantastic. this negates the need for further share issues/ dilutions and other nonsense explorers have often to do.


----------



## arminius (17 October 2007)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

i have to admit that when buying these at the float i imajined one day retiring on a big boat one day courtesy of ede.

i reckon its wrong to think like that, but my greed is tempered by the knowledge that if they do as planned, so many people will be living in much cleaner air, and the planets atmosphere will be that little bit better thanks to ede.

hydrogen is relatively expensive to produce. if their project at qld uni (i think) works out, would it not be a scientific breakthrough on a global scale?


----------



## arcla1 (15 January 2008)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Anyone taken much interest in this one lately? Seems to be on a downward spiral. Looks like they ran out of money (maybe exaggeration) as they just issued over $3m more shares.

I've been holding for over 12mths now. If I had more $$ I'd probably look at topping up soon.


----------



## So_Cynical (15 January 2008)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

I'm Keen to buy in.............when they reach bottom 

They really need some cash flow (positive)


----------



## hyperterminal (15 January 2008)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

intersting MQG bought into them & now a trading hault.... dam and I was going to buy into them today  interesting times maybe/???


----------



## arcla1 (16 January 2008)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Yeah I must say it's been a rollercoaster ride. But, like I keep getting told it's a keeper. Ride the waves


----------



## arcla1 (17 January 2008)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Nice ANN today.

They've won a contract to supply a public hydrogen fuel station in the India. Big news I believe.  Rollercoaster heading up!


----------



## arcla1 (22 April 2008)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Something's brewing... a revival perhaps? Could be just speccie. Check out the chart... (can I put this on here?)


----------



## prawn_86 (28 April 2008)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

I only just got around to reading last weeks BRW and Eden had about a three quater page write up in there about their hythane project in India.

It is in trial stages at the moment and if it does go ahead, it will be a company maker imo.


----------



## unit (7 May 2008)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

from Eden announcement
6 May 2008

"Indian Hythane Market Projections

Cumulative Number of Hythane Buses:
2009   -   2011   -   2013
 150        2150      17650

Cumulative Number of Hythane Dual Fuel Generators:
2009   -   2011   -   2013
  5           155         655

Cumulative Number of Dual Fuel Kits:
2009   -   2011   -   2013
  20         160          480

If these projections are achieved with the targeted profit margins which Eden believes are reasonably achievable, based on a conservative base case scenario, Eden’s Indian Hythane ® operations should deliver a small maiden net after tax profit in Financial Year 2009-2010, that is budgeted to rise significantly over the following years"

Also,

"4. Preliminary agreement with Cummins India has been reached and a Cummins diesel powered generator has been taken from India to Hythane ® Company’s test facility in Colorado in the United States where the necessary development work for operation of the generator on a combination of diesel and Hythane ® is nearing completion. A pilot project to demonstrate the economic and environmental benefits from this is planned for 4Q 2008, when the hydrogen reformers are scheduled for completion."


----------



## Family_Guy (29 July 2008)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Any more thoughts on this stock? Price looks ok, company seems sound, but it's gone nowhere for a while and from what i can tell (only just starting to use charts) it seems to be still pointing south. Dont ask me to post my chart, it'll just embarrass me and make me look like an amateur. which i am.


----------



## nioka (29 July 2008)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



Family_Guy said:


> Any more thoughts on this stock? Price looks ok, company seems sound, but it's gone nowhere for a while and from what i can tell (only just starting to use charts) it seems to be still pointing south. Dont ask me to post my chart, it'll just embarrass me and make me look like an amateur. which i am.




Companies like this, developing new technologies, have a long term battle on their hands and are therefore a long term investment or a short term trading proposition. As such they are out of favour in a bear market. Because of this the possibility of good buying in these lulls in activity is there. Maybe the pollution evident for the olympic games will prompt China and India to speed up the introduction of pollution reducing technologies. This should help companies like EDE and ACE to prosper. Patience is required here. Faith also helps.


----------



## So_Cynical (29 July 2008)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

EDE - Eden Energy
Company Summary

Market Cap: 41,501,507
Issued Shares: 180,441,339 
52-wk High:0.63
52-wk Low:0.22

EDE have some good projects but its still early days....they need cash flow.


----------



## bassmanpete (18 August 2008)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Trading halt. Announcement here:

http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080818/pdf/00870209.pdf

Anyone have any idea what could be happening?


----------



## Oxbow (18 August 2008)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Pete,

My guess would be something to do with the construction of the Hythane Fuel Station...

Exciting times


----------



## Oxbow (18 August 2008)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Ah, new announcement out...

It appears Zoom have Injected a Loan ammount (Capital Sum) $5M + 10M Options....

Loan to be repiad on or before 28 Feb 2009 Uness converted to shares... 

Nice to have a large Indian company backing Eden like this.


----------



## nioka (24 September 2008)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Trading in EDE has been suspended pending an announcement regarding the companies funding arrangements. Could be good or bad news!!!!!


----------



## bassmanpete (24 September 2008)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Looks bad to me - Zoom didn't come up with the money and Eden now need to find working capital elsewhere. After everything looking so well recently, with the Hythane deals in India and at LAX, this is a bit of a bummer 

I hold a small number of Eden shares.


----------



## Green08 (25 September 2008)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

SUSPENDED

Until the directors can find urgent alternative funding they went into voluntary suspension.

Zoom where meant to make their payment midnight 22nd September. They are in breach of their letter of intent so the directors of Eden have terminated the letter of intent.

It is a pity as they are onto a good thing.


----------



## surfingman (6 March 2009)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Eden are back trading after a lengthy break, dropping solidly. Goldman Sachs selling down their holding after raising cash from assets sales.

I bought some today and will continue to buy small parcels for a longer term hold for the Hythane projects India, also the CSG in UK which they still hold around 14 tenements and have sold off four for around $AU6.5 million. 

Hythane sounds good, but will be expensive to get profitable as the margin on sale is Gas prices + 10% which covers the cost of producing the hydrogen. Equipment is expensive and they have sold the manufacturing company for the equipment, but have agreements in place to buy at 

Latest BRR interview with greg soloman well worth a listen:
http://www.brr.com.au/event/55832

Any thoughts on this lazy dog? will post some research later.


----------



## Mad Mel (9 March 2009)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

One thing that catches my interest is that they are supposed to get US EPA certification for some specific Hythane/diesel blend trucks in April, allowing the vehicles to be marketed and sold publicly in California.  It could drive some interest in their technology.

According to their recent release, there are cost savings in the operation of diesel engines by blending with Hythane.  Perhaps in high-consumption situations it may end up being feasible?  

They've got their fingers in a lot of pies, even after selling off assets.   Hythane, geothermal leases in Australia, CBM in the UK, gas to liquids research with UQ.  It's all quite intriguing.


----------



## Mad Mel (9 March 2009)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

I picked up some shares over the last few days, averaging out at 5.2 cents after the largest chunk today at 4.3 cents.  I dunno, I've got a really good feeling that these guys may be a great thing yet.  I don't mind waiting a few years for it.


----------



## surfingman (9 March 2009)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

I emailed management about some financial information, the company has very little cash but its assets sales should delivery a good increase soon. Just wanting to know when before I average down.

The company has good potential but if that was Goldman Sachs selling again today expect some more downside in the short term.


----------



## surfingman (12 March 2009)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

It is Goldman Sachs selling down 9.2 million shares still in their hands. I am hoping they hold a few not selling completely out. 

Management hasn't replied to my email will have to try call, really keen to know when / if there sale of assets will be realised.


----------



## surfingman (17 March 2009)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Some good volume moving through today 2.7 million shares changing hands, not much movement in share price though.

Cash not looking to healthy but they are getting funding from the green conscious governments, I bought another parcel today as I believe this one has a good risk reward play at this price.

The risk is high but if Hythane goes commercial scale in the next 3 years it will be rewarding.

Here's the summary of yesterdays half yearly accounts:

Hydrogen / Hythane ® Projects
India
 First public Hythane ® refuelling station, built by Hythane Co for Indian Oil Corporation, completed in January 2009.

 First Hythane ® bus demonstration project scheduled for late 2009 / early 2010 in Gujarat. Letter of Intent received from Gujarat State Petroleum for this project which will utilise the hydrogen reformer to be received as part of the sale of HyRadix.

 Hythane Co’s OptiBlend low cost, low emissions diesel / Natural Gas dual fuel kit proposed to be trialled on a diesel generator in April / May 2009.


USA

 San Francisco Airport ( SFO) Hythane Project

 Funding approved for 27 Hythane ® fuelled vehicles

 Applications have been lodged for additional funding to enable Eden to develop a Hythane ® station at San Francisco Airport, but some additional funding is required.

 Hythane Engine Certification – Hythane Company, in conjunction with BAF Technologies, anticipates obtaining CARB and EPA certification in April 2009 for the 2009 Ford E-450, which will be used for the SFO project. This will allow Hythane Co to sell and market a Hythane-fuelled vehicle commercially, and not be limited to use for demonstration projects only.

 Negotiations are underway with various parties to secure a suitable site to test Eden’s diesel / Natural Gas dual fuel kit on a generator in the United States.


----------



## surfingman (18 March 2009)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Volume is solid again today 3.8 million shares, Mac Bank now Ceasing to be a holder but they haven't shown anywhere on the announcement final holding of zero? 

I am very keen to know who is buying in a very tight range for the last 2 days.

Course of Trades for the day click here

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mad Mel (19 March 2009)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



surfingman said:


> I am very keen to know who is buying in a very tight range for the last 2 days.




Looks like one of their directors picked up a million shares.  Nice to see that one of the guys at the top has faith in the company.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090319/pdf/31gp2jyt439q1l.pdf


----------



## surfingman (19 March 2009)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



Mad Mel said:


> Looks like one of their directors picked up a million shares.  Nice to see that one of the guys at the top has faith in the company.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090319/pdf/31gp2jyt439q1l.pdf




I am happy to hear that its a directors loading up, I am hoping we will see some more down side in the market so I can get a little better average price.

Very eagerly awaiting the start of the development of the next demo Hythane project hopefully only a couple of months away.

Not happy directors don't reply to emails.


----------



## surfingman (19 March 2009)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

This is the man who bought 1 million shares straight off the Eden Site, just trying to build my confidence in this stock not use to playing in this price range.

Mr Beresford began his career in engineering and has since gained 25 years experience in the international energy business spanning research, technology commercialisation, strategic planning, operations, business development, capital raising, acquisitions, marketing and general management. 

He has substantial experience and success in developing new business in the gas sector in Asia and Australia, in all stages of the gas supply chain. Most recently he has been advising the leading Hong Kong power utility on a planned LNG import project, including the potential for LNG to be made available as a replacement for diesel in heavy vehicles. He has driven clean energy start-ups including Cool Energy, which is now launching its cryogenic gas separation technology for commercial applications, and several renewable energy businesses. 

From 1996 to 2001 he was with Woodside developing downstream gas business, including investments in technology innovators such as Ceramic Fuel Cells Limited. He became Director of Downstream Business Development in 1999 and Managing Director of Metasource, Woodside’s green energy subsidiary in 2001. From 1982 to 1992 he worked with British Gas in the UK. In 1990 he joined its Global Gas business with responsibility for Asia.


----------



## Mad Mel (25 March 2009)

*Ashok Leyland develops hythane engines*

http://www.livemint.com/2009/03/24160922/Ashok-Leyland-develops-hythane.html?h=B



> New Delhi: Hinduja flagship company Ashok Leyland on Tuesday said it has developed hythane engines to power its buses, in association with Australia’s Eden Energy.
> “The hythane engines are powered by a fuel which is a mix of CNG and hydrogen (usually 20% hydrogen by volume). We have been testing these engines at our Chennai facility,” said Ashok Leyland senior manager (alternate fuels product development) S. Yoganandam.
> He said it took the company two years to develop the hythane engine, the fuel technology for which has been provided by the Australian partner, but declined to comment on the investment into the project.
> The six-cylinder, 6-litre engine is compliant with Bharat Stage IV emission norms and application of these engines to buses is at an advanced stage at Ashok Leyland, he added.
> ...




Any thoughts on whether this might affect share price?


----------



## Mad Mel (25 March 2009)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Ashok Leyland's press release has a bit more information, specifically that they are in discussions with the government on making Hythane commercially available.

http://www.ashokleyland.com/newsdisplay.jsp?newsid=173&year=2009&monthval=3

AL produced 84,000 vehicles last year, 22,600 of them buses (from their website).  Wikipedia informs us that:


> It is the second largest commercial vehicle company in India in the medium and heavy commercial vehicle (M&HCV) segment with a market share of 28% (2007-08). With passenger transportation options ranging from 18 seaters to 52 seaters, Ashok Leyland is a market leader in the bus segment. Eight out of ten metro state transport buses in India are from Ashok Leyland. The company claims to carry over 60 million passengers a day, more people than the entire Indian rail network.




If they can convince the government / Indian Oil to market Hythane commercially, it should be great news for us shareholders.  However, I'm not clear on how the revenues work, I assume some sort of licensing arrangement.


----------



## surfingman (25 March 2009)

*Re: Ashok Leyland develops hythane engines*



Mad Mel said:


> http://www.livemint.com/2009/03/24160922/Ashok-Leyland-develops-hythane.html?h=B
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on whether this might affect share price?




Short term share price is anyone's guess, good volume going through last couple of weeks, medium to long term if they get past the cash flow issues there should be some good gains for holders but I still think it's very speculative with high risk rewards.

I think it's great news the project is moving forward in these times, there should be an announcement tomorrow I guess.


----------



## surfingman (26 March 2009)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



Mad Mel said:


> .  However, I'm not clear on how the revenues work, I assume some sort of licensing arrangement.




From what I can understand of the unclear matter: 

The price of Hythane will be 10% higher than Gas, Hythane is expected to give around 10% better mileage and in that 10% more in the price is a profit margin which i think is were Eden will get their revenue. This was spoken about in a BRR interview recently.

A licensing agreement makes the most sense, but can't find any info.

Is that how you see it Mel?


----------



## Mad Mel (26 March 2009)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Ah yes, found it in the BRR presentation.   Their model is that EDE will receive a royalty revenue per output on the fuel.  Like you said, they expect the fuel will cost 10% more, but will be 10% more efficient, resulting in no net cost to the consumer.

I believe that it is positive for EDE to have a much bigger fish in Ashok Leyland lobbying the government, rather than just EDE.


----------



## surfingman (27 March 2009)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Great Work Mel nice breakout today on the back of your news provided a few days earlier....

Great volume might have soak up some of those major shareholders disposals....

Within the next month we should hear some news about the developments of the next Hythane trial, now the bus engines are good to go I am wanting to believe the 2.8cents is the bottom.


----------



## Mad Mel (28 March 2009)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Thanks surfingman.   I use Google News alerts, that's how I caught the news out of Ashok Leyland.   It's not often when you get something ahead of the company announcement, but once and a while.

In addition to the hopefully forthcoming good news you listed, we should see California EPA certification of the Hythane Ford E-450's next month.

I had to go out in the field yesterday, so I couldn't babysit a stock order I put in before open, and missed out on a few more shares that I wanted to pick up.   Aaargh!  Stupid day job.


----------



## surfingman (28 March 2009)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

News on the Hythane Ford Engines that will be good news, the US is making some good ground moving towards greener energy.

*Yesterdays News*
Cars and light trucks will be required to meet a U.S. fuel-economy average of 27.3 miles per gallon for 2011 models, a 2 mpg increase from the previous year’s level, the Transportation Department said. 
full story here

*US Funding*
During his election campaign, Obama pledged to reduce carbon emissions to 1990 levels by 2020, and 80 percent by 2050. He earmarked about $80 billion for renewable energy technologies in his economic stimulus bill of nearly $780 billion.
Full story here

I know that some funding has been secured for the EPA certs in the State's, EDE are now asking for a demo hythane plant to be built.

Would be nice to see some down side so I could average down a little more, but pretty happy with holding.

Ahh the day job, I spend too many hours in the day there in front of a computer pushing out accounts, oh well may be EDE will change that for us.


----------



## surfingman (30 March 2009)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Strong Volume 2nd highest day since back from suspension 4.6 million, closed on the Days High 7.7 cents and a 71% gain still no talk on ASF....

The Fundamentals have varied very little from suspension at around 14cents, not sure techs will work on this one but that is the next resistance level.


----------



## Mad Mel (31 March 2009)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

With about 200% gain and ~20M shares traded over the last three days, I think our opportunity to average down may have passed, surfingman.  I'd guess any of the big holders that were selling off have done so.  

Not gonna complain though, I'm pretty happy with my holding.


----------



## hobo-jo (8 April 2009)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/04/07/BU3D16U1Q3.DTL 


> *In addition, the airport will build a second station next door dispensing hythane*, a mixture of hydrogen and natural gas. The airport plans to use that fuel in some of its many vehicles that now run on compressed natural gas.




Interesting little stock, I think once the market gets wind of this news it might start a fresh run, though it may be against the tide...


----------



## nioka (1 May 2009)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Despite all the good news and secure finance (as cash from asset sales) the SP of EDE has failed to maintain recent gains. Today shows some recovery. The prospects for EDE look great and should mean that EDE is a popular choice for ethical investors. These recent lows have allowed a cheap entry into this stock for both investors and traders. It has allowed me to build a reasonable holding on a free carry basis and I intend to accumulate and hold EDE as an investment in the enviroment and this aussie company as well as a financial investment


----------



## Mad Mel (12 June 2009)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Somebody's been dumping shares at open lately;  50,000 / day for around a week, and 100,000 for the last couple of days.  It's been driving the price down, and depending how long they keep it up, might continue to do so.  It's not a lot of shares at the price, but considering how few people are buying this stock lately it's bringing the price down substantially.


----------



## Mad Mel (28 July 2009)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Hey hey, something to talk about!  SP up 46% at the moment today, following this announcement:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&
idsId=00971895

Based on the length of time between announcements and how the SP went after the last announcement, I may sell off in the next day or so, then reacquire as the price drops.  Knowing my luck, there'll be another positive announcement in a few days.


----------



## jbocker (28 September 2009)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Good announcement for EDE today. 
I bought these originally because of their diverse energy interest. I thought their only geothermal interest were near olympic dam, but on the map saw they are alongside GDY permits (this why Origin have bought in) and have a string of permits from Port Augusta down towards Adelaide.

Still patient for their Hythane markets. 

I am not hopeful for their CSM prospects (but selling some off did get them out of some debt issues). Be happy to be wrong though.

I did buy in at 14.5c though only to be trade halted the next day (Sept 08).


----------



## Mad Mel (29 September 2009)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

The geothermal news was certainly a pleasant surprise.  

JB, here's a little more (potential) good news that hasn't been captured in any EDE press releases.  Indian Oil Corp is in talks with the Indian gov't to set up a Hythane dispensing network.

http://www.prdomain.com/companies/B/BharatPetroleum/newsreleases/20099576412.htm

Still holding EDE....


----------



## jbocker (30 September 2009)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



Mad Mel said:


> The geothermal news was certainly a pleasant surprise.
> 
> JB, here's a little more (potential) good news that hasn't been captured in any EDE press releases.  Indian Oil Corp is in talks with the Indian gov't to set up a Hythane dispensing network.
> 
> ...




Thanks Mad Mel, It certainly is a potential big market in India! Maybe take some time to capture it though, a lot is down to how serious the govt is about reducing emissions. I am patient, and will wait and see.


----------



## Mad Mel (5 February 2010)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Anybody else still holding these?  They hit $0.20 today briefly on the back of the announcement about Indian Oil agreeing to farm in to their solid carbon technology.  It will be interesting to see where the SP settles out, and if this announcement creates some lasting interest in this lagging stock.

There had been some good buying opportunities lately at under $0.06, I wish my crystal ball didn't have all those noseprints on it.


----------



## jbocker (7 February 2010)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



Mad Mel said:


> Anybody else still holding these?  They hit $0.20 today briefly on the back of the announcement about Indian Oil agreeing to farm in to their solid carbon technology.  It will be interesting to see where the SP settles out, and if this announcement creates some lasting interest in this lagging stock.
> 
> There had been some good buying opportunities lately at under $0.06, I wish my crystal ball didn't have all those noseprints on it.




Yes  I am still holding Mad Mel. That certainly is exciting news. Indian Oil seem to like working with Eden Energy, Hythane and now potentially with this solid carbon technology. 
If the process can become commercially viable I think a lot of major industries will be beating a path to their door for both the 'carbon nanotubes' and the hydrogen fuel. 
I am not sure but does this fit in the nanotechnology domain??
In the ASF competition I have been mainly picking EDE - but guess what I did for February...


----------



## GumbyLearner (9 February 2010)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Price went down today. Interesting that EDE management are buying the IP & Patent rights in exchange for 3.75 mill shares to UQ in the company. Indian Oil will get a 50% of the IP & Patent rights on successful commercial demonstration
of the project.

UQ has done some great research for entities like NASA in the past. 

Said to take between 18-24 months to speed up research in the project.

DISC: I hold.


----------



## nioka (9 February 2010)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

The following news article today regarding the growth in the Indian economy is good news for EDE shareholders. The future for EDE is tied to the relationship it has with India. The roll out of Hythane in India is underway and that is associated with the production of hydrogen. Hydrogen looks like being a pyproduct from the production of carbon nanotubes. The company has a small market cap and is well worth checking out.

"India sees 7.2 percent growth   

India's economy should expand by 7.2 per cent this fiscal year, the government forecast on Monday, as growth heads back to the robust levels seen before the global financial crisis.

The projection for the 12 months ending March 2010 was contained in an estimate by the statistics office for use in drafting next year's budget to be presented at the end of February.

The economy "has clearly turned," said chief government economic advisor Kaushik Basu while finance Secretary Ashok Chawla said growth this year could be even higher once data for the fiscal second half was known.

Monday's forecast marked an increase from the 6.7 per cent growth posted in the previous financial year when India's economy was hit by the downturn in its major export markets.

HSBC economist Robert Prior-Wandesforde said this year's performance should "be trumped by an 8.5 per cent increase" next year - close to the nine per cent average annual figure clocked by Asia's third-largest economy before the global financial system went into a tailspin. "


----------



## Mad Mel (24 February 2010)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

On the geothermal side, Origin has now farmed into another tenement adjacent to the Eden tenement that they farmed into earlier.  Hopefully a sign that they will undertake some exploration in the foreseeable future.

With respect to Hythane, a positive announcement regarding a new bus trial in India today.

It's nice to have had good news regarding carbon nanotubes, hythane, and geothermal in the last few months.


----------



## nioka (20 July 2010)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Months since there was a post on this one. Time for an update. (Cut and paste from a company announcement.)

"Australian Securities Exchange Announcement
28 May 2010
Australian company heralds successful tests in development
of India’s first production Hythane ® engine for bus fleet
Australian-based green energy developer, Perth-based Eden Energy Limited (ASX; EDE), is
pleased to announce the successful testing of a production-ready 6-litre engine that will enable
India’s largest bus manufacturer, Ashok Leyland, to power buses with Eden’s low-emission
Hythane ® blend of hydrogen-enriched natural gas.
The revolutionary 2010 H06B CNG engine - developed by Eden’s wholly-owned US subsidiary,
Hythane Company, at Ashok Leyland’s Hosur laboratory in India - was initially designed to meet
the country’s current Bharat IV (Euro IV) mandatory emissions targets.
Significantly, the results from last month’s calibrated control system and exhaust catalyst for the
naturally-aspirated engine have revealed it will ultimately enable India’s buses to operate at a
level of emissions that meet the most stringent standards of future.
Justin Fulton, Hythane Company’s Director of Engine and Fuel Systems, said the results would
comply with the next generation of Bharat V (Euro V) requirements, ensuring a long production
life for the HO6 engine.
Over the “European Transient Cycle” (ETC), an engine dynamometer test that simulates realworld
driving conditions for heavy-duty vehicles, the Hythane ® engine tests yielded the following
improvements relative to the natural gas baseline:
• Oxides of nitrogen (NOx) emissions reduced by 16.6%
• Total hydrocarbon (THC) emissions reduced by 15.1%, including a non-methane
hydrocarbon (NMHC) reduction of 66.6%
• Carbon dioxide (CO2) emissions reduced by 6.2%
• Fuel efficiency improvement of 6.5% based on fuel combustion energy.
Eden Energy will receive royalties from both Ashok Leyland and the engine control system
provider for all Hythane-fuelled-engine sales.
“Although the use of natural gas buses has reduced pollution over the past 5 to 10 years in cities
like Delhi and Mumbai, NOx and smog continue to be a serious health problem,” Mr Fulton said.
“The use of Hythane ® fuel in the nation’s municipal buses will make a significant reduction in
these pollutants, without any power or performance penalties, and without expensive engine or
vehicle add-on equipment,” he said.
2
“It is significant that Hythane ® fuel reduces CO2 emissions with regards to global warming. Also,
the THC emissions from natural gas are almost all methane, a greenhouse gas that is over 20 times
more potent than CO2. With a renewable hydrogen feedstock for the Hythane ® fuel blend, around
7 tonnes of CO2-equivalent greenhouse gas could be saved annually for each bus,” Mr Fulton said.
“The real-world driving cycle fuel efficiency improvement with Hythane ® fuel could provide up
to 5% lower operating costs for the bus operators with industrial-scale hydrogen production
sources for vehicle fuel.
“Even with small on-site hydrogen production at each refuelling station, the efficiency increase
with Hythane ® at least covers the extra cost of the hydrogen in the fuel blend, so the emissions
improvements are free.”
In the near future, Ashok Leyland will also release turbo-charged versions of the H06 engine, and
the control system strategies used for these engines will allow them to take advantage of
hydrogen’s unique combustion properties above and beyond the improvements seen in the base
CNG/Hythane ® engine.
Preliminary investigations on the new engines began in April after the base engine production
calibration work, and production-intent optimisation by Hythane Company and Ashok Leyland
will continue this year.
Hythane Company’s President, Roger Marmaro, said: “While pure-hydrogen engine and fuel cell
technology continues to advance, the immediate availability and leveraged benefits of hydrogennatural
gas fuel blends will allow Hythane ® engines to play the most significant role in meeting
India’s Vision 2020 goals and promoting the development of a new hydrogen economy.”
India joined the International Partnership for the Hydrogen Economy (IPHE) as a founding
member in 2003. By 2006, a National Hydrogen Energy Roadmap was created to plan for a
gradual, practical transition to hydrogen energy and infrastructure, including power generation
and transport applications. The Roadmap’s Vision 2020, through the Green Initiatives for
Transport (GIFT), calls for 1 million vehicles to be operating on hydrogen fuels by 2020.
The release of India’s first production Hythane ® engine will precede the country’s first large-scale
refuelling station for hydrogen-enriched natural gas, as previously announced by Eden Energy.
This station, due to be constructed by the end of the year, will refuel 50 to 70 buses in Mumbai. In
addition to the Ashok Leyland buses, another major Indian bus manufacturer has approved in
principle a development project to recalibrate their engines for optimised Hythane ® fuel operation
in 2010."

 The above announcement shows that there is progress being made with the roll out of Hythane. Trials like this are not done in a day but require the results on many miles of travel by the buses under trial. It IS an ongoing trial that is bound to prove the value of Hythane as a much cleaner fuel with some cost savings attached.

Patience is required but patience should be rewarded and with the SP at 6.9c there is not a lot to lose. I'm holding my quota, neither buying nor selling so if this is considered a ramp then so be it. However I believe EDE to be a good long term investment. DYOR.. Remember "the bigger the possible gain, the bigger the risk".


----------



## nioka (10 August 2010)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Automotive research body develops greener fuel engine for light vehicles

Fri, Aug 6 05:29 AM
The Automotive Research Association of India (ARAI) has developed an HCNG (Hydrogen blended CNG ) fuel engine complying with EURO V standards for light commercial vehicles. HCNG is greener than CNG and perceived as the ultimate alternative for fossil fuels. ARAI claims to be the first Indian institute to develop HCNG fuel engine. The engine has been developed for Tata Motors and is expected to be displayed at the Commonwealth Games in Delhi.

The engine development gains importance as the central government had recently notified HCNG (20% hydrogen blended with CNG) as fuel for vehicles and the Indian Oil Corporation is all set to supply HCNG at all the existing CNG stations in the country soon.

"CNG helps in reducing carbon dioxide and carbon monoxide, but reduction in emission of nitrogen oxide or NOX continues to be a challenge. If CNG is blended with hydrogen, it can result in NOX reduction by 45%-50%. The new engine has been developed to suit this blended fuel," said Dr S S Thipse, senior assistant director (power train engineering), ARAI.

ARAI has developed the four-cylinder HCNG stoichometric engine for light commercial vehicles with 5, 10, 15, 18 and 20 percent HCNG blends. The GOI-approved blend is 18% HCNG blends.

"The base is a CNG engine with modifications in the combustion chamber, cylinder head and so on to suit HCNG," said Thipse.

The use of HCNG is more beneficial as fuel economy and power output of HCNG is superior in comparison with CNG. It is also the ultimate green fuel with reduced NOX emissions, which is not possible with CNG.

Despite these benefits, the cost of HCNG will be a deciding factor for its future use, said Thipse. The only HCNG station set up in Dwarka (New Delhi) is selling the fuel for Rs 35 per kg. "Ideally it should be Rs 5 or Rs 6 more than the CNG rate for its viability. However, it is up to the government to decide its cost once it is available at more outlets.


----------



## jbocker (19 August 2010)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



GumbyLearner said:


> Price went down today. Interesting that EDE management are buying the IP & Patent rights in exchange for 3.75 mill shares to UQ in the company. Indian Oil will get a 50% of the IP & Patent rights on successful commercial demonstration
> of the project.
> 
> UQ has done some great research for entities like NASA in the past.
> ...




Hi Gumbylearner, It looks like Eden have broken out of talks with Indian Oil and decided to do it themselves (100%) picking up the University of Queenslands rights wrt carbon nanotubes. Go for it Eden. Happy to see them adopt the old saying If you want something done then do it yourself!!

Also put out a hand for more dollars with a share purchase plan for existing holders. Giving it some thought.


----------



## nioka (5 January 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

It's a long time since there has been any posting here and the reasons are clear. No good news, until today. A 47% increase in the SP. It does justify having held and having the faith to buy more recently. The half yearly report is well worth while reading. EDE is not out of the spec category but it has shown that there is some potential for great returns.


----------



## 1nvstor (10 January 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



nioka said:


> It's a long time since there has been any posting here and the reasons are clear. No good news, until today. A 47% increase in the SP. It does justify having held and having the faith to buy more recently. The half yearly report is well worth while reading. EDE is not out of the spec category but it has shown that there is some potential for great returns.




I know the names are the same. But this chart depicts the largest growth in a stock I've ever seen.. makes a 10 bagger look like nothing... its unreal http://au.finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=EDNE.OB#symbol=edne.ob;range=my;compare=;indicator=volume;charttype=area;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=;


----------



## nioka (11 January 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

From ASXGURU,

"Eden Energy (EDE) is a stock that I posted about last week when the company released their quarterly report which contained very impressive details regarding the development of a process that leads to the production of hydrogen, carbon fibres, and carbon nanotubes from natural gas. Going back to the original post and reading the full details is worth your while if you haven’t already read it.

When I made my initial post I did express some doubt about the share price holding its gains. I did predict further short term gains in the share price but instead we saw a slight sell off. Though my timing was a little off  I was encouraged by the modesty of the sell off. The chart was still bullish as the soft selling merely suggested that the stock was having a rest.

Today, the bullish rest pattern was confirmed and the updated chart shows Eden Energy’s stock price rallying to a closing high of 10c. The market now seems to be catching onto the potential.
This is potentially a ten bagger stock."

ASXGuru say a tenbagger potential from 10c. Long termers bought on the SPP at 5c so our $15,000 is now up to a value of $30,000. That could cause some profit taking and still give an entry at a reasonable price. But if it is a tenbagger from here then the $15,000 will become $300,000. 

EDE is a stock where patience IS being rewarded.

Still a spec stock but a little less of a spec than it was a year ago.DYOR.


----------



## prawn_86 (11 January 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



nioka said:


> EDE is a stock where patience IS being rewarded.
> 
> Still a spec stock but a little less of a spec than it was a year ago.DYOR.




A lot of patience is needed for those who bought in about 3 years ago around the 40c mark...


----------



## nioka (11 January 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



prawn_86 said:


> A lot of patience is needed for those who bought in about 3 years ago around the 40c mark...




I was one of those but I did trade and average down and continued to hold. I was able to take part in the SPP and bought also at 4c a couple of times. You not only need patience but also faith in the companies activities. 

There could be a need for more cash again so another SPP could be in the wind any time. I'll stay with it long term unless I see a big change in the fundamentals.


----------



## Mad Mel (13 January 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

I didn't discover EDE until they returned to the market in early 2009.  But I'm still here and still holding, and also used the SPP to top up to my target shareholding level.  I don't have much to add to the conversation at this time, I just don't want you guys to feel lonely.  Us EDE hold-and-waiters are a small but determined bunch.


----------



## nioka (17 January 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Patience is being rewarded for the long suffering EDE holders. The gains today are the result of the nanotube research finally paying off and commercial reality being achieved. Read todays company announcement for details.

My recent suggestion that there may be another SPP is probably correct. I can also see this division of the company being spun off as part of a capital raising.


----------



## nioka (17 January 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

It is not often that a stock jumps over 50% in one day and that rise doesnt attract a plethera of posts on a stock forum. It looks like EDE is either a quiet achiever or all the supporters that this stock had on EDE have given up. Why not have a look and do a little research, it may pay off. I'd hope you are not too late.


----------



## spongetom (18 January 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Are you going to continue to hold or sell at this price?

I personally think I will hold (very small amount).


----------



## Mad Mel (18 January 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



spongetom said:


> Are you going to continue to hold or sell at this price?
> 
> I personally think I will hold (very small amount).




I like the potential of both the carbon and hythane businesses, so I'm in it for the long term.  That said, my _guess_ is that the current SP will drop significantly over time.  EDE historically has long stretches of time between significant announcements, so the SP usually dwindles downward between the spikes when an announcement is made.


----------



## nioka (18 January 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



spongetom said:


> Are you going to continue to hold or sell at this price?
> 
> I personally think I will hold (very small amount).




I'll definitely hold long term.


----------



## nioka (18 January 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



Mad Mel said:


> I like the potential of both the carbon and hythane businesses, so I'm in it for the long term.  That said, my _guess_ is that the current SP will drop significantly over time.  EDE historically has long stretches of time between significant announcements, so the SP usually dwindles downward between the spikes when an announcement is made.




You may be right. There may be some initial profit taking. However there has not been a positive move to production at any time in the past. This time the announcement is different so the reaction may also be different.


----------



## comrade Boris (20 January 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Hi All.  


If I have read this right.....

Their trial plant(LAB) they have right now can produce 3 tonnes per annum.  The premium product is expected to get approx $400 per Kg, which would generate $1.2 Million per annum.

The scale up of their new plant, due to be completed by "years end" should produce 100,000 Tonnes a year.  Best case production and quality scenario of producing 100,000Tonnes at $400 a kilo is......... $40 Million a year.

"keep in mind that Absolute top shelf products can still fetch between $20,000 - $50,000 per kilo."  
The big fella himself got his hands on 200,000 more shares.

I'm in it for the long term  

Any thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## Mad Mel (21 January 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



comrade Boris said:


> <snip>
> 
> The scale up of their new plant, due to be completed by "years end" should produce 100,000 Tonnes a year.  Best case production and quality scenario of producing 100,000Tonnes at $400 a kilo is......... $40 Million a year.</snip>




Boris;

Mostly right but I think you may have mixed the units up (100,000kg / year, rather than tonnes).  But the $40M for 100 tonnes is correct.  However, EDE is saying 25-100 tonnes per year from the production plant, a pretty wide range.  Also, I wonder if the price may drop as more of the product becomes available.  

That said, I'm pretty stoked about how quickly they got the trial plant up and running, it makes me hopeful for the production plant.

Nioka, you raise a good point about the type of announcement.  Here's hoping that you're correct.


----------



## bbker (24 February 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Nice to see a little price jump after that media release on the energy saving fuel kit.


----------



## nioka (3 March 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

EDE remains one of my most exciting spec stocks. EDE has been slow out of the blocks but now seems set to run a good race. The last couple of months has seen progress in three different avenues, any of the three could justify the present SP.

1. The Optiblend technology has proven its commercial value. Trials of the first optiblend kits have shown that they can repay their cost within 12 months. Sales are now being made in a few different countries. Repeat orders seem certain. 
The optiblend unit can be fitted to most diesel engines and replaces up to 75% of diesel with natural gas. This is useful where diesel power generators are used and natural gas is available.

2. EDE is now Australias first commercial producer of carbon fibre nanotubes. As production is increased and the quality proven in the market this part of the companies business could be a stand alone earner. In the meantime it is providing the company with much needed income. Hydrogen is a byproduct and is required for Hythane manufacture

3. The first Hythane fuelled vehicle is now in operation. From a company announcement;

"First US Hythane Bus to Begin Operation
The Town of Hempstead, New York has taken delivery of a Ford E-450 shuttle that runs on Hythane ® fuel, a blend of 80% natural gas and 20% hydrogen by volume. It is the first implementation of the calibration for this vehicle in the US, setting an example for future projects. The calibration was developed jointly by Hythane and BAF Technologies, and is now available as a standard order though BAF.
The shuttle will be used for the Town of Hempstead’s Senior Enrichment Program, benefiting the community while providing emissions reductions. This vehicle, running on the Hythane ® fuel blend, will provide a 10.5% reduction in CO2, a 40% reduction in non-methane hydrocarbons, a 49% reduction in CH4 emissions, and a 70% reduction in particulate matter over the natural gas version of this engine.
This is the same vehicle calibration that will be used for Hythane Company’s San Francisco Airport (SFO) fueling project, proving its flexible use. “With a standard offering for a vehicle, Hythane projects are much easier to implement,” stated Roger Marmaro, CEO of Hythane. The SFO is set to begin construction this year, and will have up to 27 of these vehicles in operation."

Hythane has been slow to progress in India but progress appears to being made there also.

Then we have a director buying on market at 11c+. What better show of confidence can you have than that.

DYOR. I've done mine and I'm happy to hold a few hundred thousand EDE. Remember that TAS also is a major shareholder in EDE


----------



## nioka (4 March 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

More good news from EDE with the granting on more patents to protect the Hythane technology. from the company announcement:

AUSTRALIAN SECURITIES EXCHANGE ANNOUNCEMENT
4 March 2011
Key Patents Granted to Eden Energy’s Subsidiary
Four overseas patent applications have been granted for Australian green energy technologist,
Eden Energy Limited, providing greater protection for the Company’s emerging globally
focused green fuel product developments.
Eden (ASX: “EDE”) announced today that the patents had been granted for technology
developed by its United States subsidiary, Hythane Company, strengthening particularly
Eden’s intellectual property base for both Hythane ® and hydrogen.
Two of the patents, one in the United States and a second in Canada, cover a comprehensive
range of specific methods, developed by the Company, for blending and compressing
hydrogen-enriched natural gas fuels, known as Hythane ®.
As previously announced, Eden Energy is involved with developing and promoting Hythane ®
refueling stations and vehicle projects in India and the United States.
The other two new patents are US patents that are continuations of previously granted
applications.
US Patent No. 7,721,682, covers the entire Hythane ® system, including production,
dispensing, vehicular use and monitoring, and emissions tracking throughout the entire
process. This type of “well-to-wheels” tracking is a general prerequisite for emissions credit
trading programs, such as for Oxides of Nitrogen (NOx) and Carbon Dioxide (CO2).
A Canadian patent covering this same invention was issued this week. Eden has also sought
application of the patent in Australia, China, Europe, Japan, India, and Korea.
US Patent No. 7,740,031, covers a comprehensive range of methods of accurately blending
hydrogen with natural gas to make Hythane ®, in the correct proportion. This patent also
covers designs for matching the blended low-pressure fuel flow to a downstream compressor
flow (as found in certain refueling station designs). It also covers blending systems that
utilise high-pressure natural gas and hydrogen sources for storage or direct vehicle refueling
of Hythane ® fuel.
Eden’s intellectual property covered under US Patent No. 7,740,010 includes a control
system and strategy for a highly efficient internal-combustion (IC) engines fueled with pure
hydrogen that would be nearly as efficient and clean as some of the world’s best fuel cells but
would use very robust existing internal combustion engine technology.


----------



## basilio (4 March 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

I'm really impressed with Eden Energy (and Niokas analysis). I want to get a piece of the action - but I  just have to work out what to sell and when....

The trouble is the grass always seems to be greener in another share. I think the temptation of another world changing project always seems more alluring the the world changing projects you have already bought into it..


----------



## nioka (4 March 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



basilio said:


> I'm really impressed with Eden Energy (and Niokas analysis). I want to get a piece of the action - but I  just have to work out what to sell and when....
> 
> The trouble is the grass always seems to be greener in another share. I think the temptation of another world changing project always seems more alluring the the world changing projects you have already bought into it..




While I do believe in the future for EDE I am often wrong so please DYOR.

Yes the grass is often greener. (Nioka actually means "green hills".) Sometimes though it often only looks greener.


----------



## Mad Mel (4 March 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

In addition to the items that nioka listed, there's even a bit of forward movement in the little bit of O&G holdings that EDE still has.  The operator of the shared licence that Eden has in the UK is planning to drill an exploration bore.

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...drilling-in-vale-of-glamorgan-91466-28247371/


----------



## nioka (9 March 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Big move up for EDE today on the back of a new process for the production of carbon fibres. The new process will allow the production of greater volume at lower cost using the current equipment.

EDE up 50%. Shows it pays to maintain the faith.


----------



## bbker (9 March 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Maybe we really will see 25+ tonnes of nanotubes soon and is the only Aus coy?

I wonder what else is cooking


----------



## nioka (9 March 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

More on the carbon fibres;

ASX- listed Eden
Energy Limited (ASX:EDE)

Eden announced today that the breakthrough meant major time, cost and output gains in the current high production costs for the catalysts , an essential manufacturing step to producing such nano-carbon products as carbon nanotubes and nanofibers.

The breakthrough has been achieved by Eden?s Colorado-based subsidiary, Hythane Company LLc.

Eden's Executive Chairman, Mr Greg Solomon:
The new process works for a variety of catalyst compositions, reduces the quantity of
chemicals needed, is easily scalable for higher production and eliminates the majority of the time and labor needed for previous catalyst production methods.

For the production of nano-carbon with specific structure and physical properties, the
composition and atomic-level crystalline structure of the elements in the catalyst is critical.

In addition, the catalyst particle size and surface area can have significant effects on the total nano-carbon production yields and the stability of carbon growth on the catalyst.

With the new catalyst production process, Hythane Company has reduced the particle size range from approximately 100 micron down to about 1 micron. In addition, the bulk
densities of the catalyst powders have been reduced by a factor of about five, an indication of the micro-porous structure and much higher surface area created by the new method.

In tests to-date, catalysts made with the new process have increased both multi-wall
carbon nanotube (MWCNT) production and carbon nanofibres (CNF) production yields by
about 20%. Several published studies of MWCNT production show maximum yields of
about 30 grams of carbon per gram of catalyst.

Hythane?s catalysts have demonstrated mass ratios approaching 40 grams of MWCNT
product per gram of catalyst. With CNF production we can produce up to 225 grams of
carbon CNF per gram of catalyst which is a higher ratio than we have found in any
published literature.

This new catalyst production method can also be used for a wide range of other catalyst compositions, not just nano-carbon production but many other chemical processes which use similar catalysts. Our new equipment will be used for research to further refine and optimize the best catalyst composition to make different, specific nano-carbon products, better yields, and faster carbon growth.?

Eden says the new catalysts are produced in a simple, one-step reactor, and the total
production process has been reduced from six steps to two.

Previously, catalyst production batches were a two-day process with about 10 hours of labor involved. The new process equipment is semi-continuous and can produce 15 times more
catalyst in the same two days, with only 2 to 3 hours of actual labor involved, saving 15% to 20% of the total MWCNT production costs at full capacity.

The current equipment can produce enough catalyst for 20 tons per year of multi-wall carbon nanotube product, or enough catalyst for over 120 tons per year of carbon nanofibres, according to Hythane Company estimates.


----------



## prawn_86 (9 March 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Definitely a bottom drawer stock. My old man has some basically on the premise that one day they might actually be able to comercialise some of their technology. He bought significantly higher than where they are now, but still holding and i will inherit them one day...


----------



## nioka (9 March 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



prawn_86 said:


> My old man has some basically on the premise that one day they might actually be able to comercialise some of their technology. QUOTE]
> 
> This is commercialisation. The optiblend kit is also commercialisation. Hythane is being trialled for commercialisation. Commercialisation is happening.... at last.


----------



## prawn_86 (9 March 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



nioka said:


> This is commercialisation. The optiblend kit is also commercialisation. Hythane is being trialled for commercialisation. Commercialisation is happening.... at last.




It does look promising i admit, just a matter of wait and see if they can make it as profitable as they suggest (and we hope).

Out of interest, im at work and cant check, what is their current market cap?


----------



## nioka (9 March 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



prawn_86 said:


> Out of interest, im at work and cant check, what is their current market cap?




On todays SP around $27m.


----------



## nioka (9 March 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Reports are that carbon nanotubes sell at around $100,000 and Carbon fibres at around $50,000 a tonne.
The announcement states that their current production using the catalyst can produce 20 ton/year MWCNTs or 120 ton/year CNFs.
This is a pilot plant. Where to from here.


----------



## basilio (9 March 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

What a great story!  I think this breakthrough could be the scale tipper for EDE. 

Well done Nioka


----------



## Mad Mel (13 March 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

A timely article about using Eden's nanofibres in concrete construction applications.  I say timely with respect to the disaster in Japan.

http://www.perthnow.com.au/business...ruction-shake-up/story-e6frg2s3-1226020017308



> Eden Energy has been testing the application of miniscule amounts of carbon nanofibres to concrete-producing cement at its Colorado laboratory, with initial results showing a 19 per cent gain in the concrete’s strength.






> Mr Solomon added that interest has already been shown by a major international group, and the company planned to produce the nano-carbon on a commercial scale by the end of the year.


----------



## warrenatk (14 March 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

whats everyones view on this? with the new carbon nano tech that was just ANN, some are stating $4 or even 60c... isnt far off since alot of takeover bids are inc..


----------



## jbocker (14 March 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



warrenatk said:


> whats everyones view on this? with the new carbon nano tech that was just ANN, some are stating $4 or even 60c... isnt far off since alot of takeover bids are inc..




Sorry warrenatk what are you asking? I think the carbon fibre development is very exciting but I dont get what you mean with takeover etc. Where has this been stated?


----------



## warrenatk (14 March 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



jbocker said:


> Sorry warrenatk what are you asking? I think the carbon fibre development is very exciting but I dont get what you mean with takeover etc. Where has this been stated?




Well on the HC forums it has been stated that alot of companies are interested in buying out this technology since its ground breaking on a mass production scale.

So i was kind of asking a two ended question, Just wondering what peoples thoughts are on this stock and its future value persay.. it's had a huge week so far.


----------



## prawn_86 (14 March 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Please note that other forums are not as stringent with their posting requirments.

At the moment rumours are just that, and until there is something official there is no way someone can post a price target for a takeover unless you are using cashflow (which there currently is none from what i understand)


----------



## nioka (14 March 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Following a short trading halt an announcement regarding the successful results of trials using carbon fibres in concrete has been released and the shares have opened for trading, up again.  Looks as though EDE is finally getting over past barriers. Maybe there will be some profit taking as we are now showing a 200% gain on recent purchases. I'll hold though as there should be a lot more to come. DYOR.


----------



## basilio (15 March 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Finally some strong movement on EDE.  The announcements on the effectiveness of carbon nano fibres on  cement strength coupled with the dramatically improved efficiencies of the nano fibre catalysts feels like watching the first 4 winning numbers in a ongoing Tattslotto draw.. 

Lets keep the takeover merchants away please. This should go a long way..


----------



## bbker (15 March 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

This is my only stock seeing green



but for how long?!


----------



## suhm (3 April 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Anyone have a figure for the capex of the manufacturing plant? Seems like they would run out of cash in the interim unless they have another source of cashflow that I am unaware of.


----------



## nioka (3 April 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



suhm said:


> Anyone have a figure for the capex of the manufacturing plant? Seems like they would run out of cash in the interim unless they have another source of cashflow that I am unaware of.




I understand the pilot plant is capable of commercial production and is working in that role. That doesn't mean that more capital is not going to be required but it should mean that any new capital will be productive and pay off for current shareholders.


----------



## nioka (3 April 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Posted on other threads, This has got to be good for EDE,

"Obama pushes jobs for clean energy22:01 AEST Sat Apr 2 

Linking economic growth and energy independence, President Barack Obama says shifting the country away from imported oil and toward cleaner forms of energy will help continue a trend that has led to 1.8 million new jobs in the past 13 months.

Obama used his weekly radio and internet address on Saturday to promote his ideas for bringing down petrol prices by decreasing US dependence on foreign oil.

A blueprint he outlined in a speech this week calls for increasing domestic oil exploration and production, making cars and trucks more energy efficient and building vehicles that run on alternative fuels or electricity.

Noting that the US doesn't have enough oil reserves to meet its needs, he set a goal of reducing imports by one-third by 2025.

"By doing so, we're going to make our economy less vulnerable to wild swings in oil prices," Obama said.

"We're going to use cleaner sources of energy that don't imperil our climate. And we're going to spark new products and businesses all over the country by tapping America's greatest renewable resource: our ingenuity.""

.


----------



## pixel (11 April 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Does Obama have any money left? 

I think today's announcement has the potential to spark exciting times.
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01169857

Although MACD is still under a Bearish Divergence, Friday's Close looks increasingly like a "false break".





I hold.


----------



## 289 (11 April 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



pixel said:


> Does Obama have any money left?
> 
> I think today's announcement has the potential to spark exciting times.
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01169857
> ...




Today's announcement got me excited, but the market didn't seem to react. By the time I'd got some cash together to buy back in it had gone in to a halt. Time will tell if I missed the train or dodged a bullet.


----------



## jbocker (11 April 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

EDE is in a trading halt. I recall that they would be raising capital at some point (or have they already done that?), maybe it is announce a potential float of another company to manage the carbon nanotechnology developments. Is that feasible? Any thoughts?


----------



## prawn_86 (11 April 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



jbocker said:


> maybe it is announce a potential float of another company to manage the carbon nanotechnology developments. Is that feasible? Any thoughts?




Possible but i wouldnt have thought so at this early stage of development.


----------



## nioka (11 April 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



jbocker said:


> EDE is in a trading halt. I recall that they would be raising capital at some point (or have they already done that?), maybe it is announce a potential float of another company to manage the carbon nanotechnology developments. Is that feasible? Any thoughts?




My thoughts on this are that there will be a capital raising. The company is borderline in the cash department. The first announcement was a good one and an important announcement on the progress of commercialisation of the nano-carbon fibres. I doubt that it will be a spin off at this stage. Either way it is a positive move. If or when there is a spin off I'm sure that shareholders will be given a chance to participate at reasonable cost.

In the event it is a capital raising I suggest the same will apply. Any funds raised will no doubt be used for commercialising the companies projects. We should now be passed the research stage and new funds should immediately be productive. I don't see the trading halt in any way a negative. DYOR.


----------



## jbocker (13 April 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Offer seems to suck! Am I being too harsh? Looks like others are getting a decent bite at the pie (and we dont know who) and us plebs are offerred 1 for 10 (11c) with an option 20c maturing 2014. 20+% of Untaken given to the largest shareholder as priority.

I will still be taking them, all the same.


----------



## pixel (13 April 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



jbocker said:


> Offer seems to suck! Am I being too harsh? Looks like others are getting a decent bite at the pie (and we dont know who) and us plebs are offerred 1 for 10 (11c) with an option 20c maturing 2014. 20+% of Untaken given to the largest shareholder as priority.
> 
> I will still be taking them, all the same.



 Same here: and Ms M seems to be underwhelmed.

If I still hold on the ex date, I'll increase my position also by 10%, but I may flog my 100% before that.


----------



## zzaaxxss3401 (17 May 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Who manages the share registry for Eden Energy... I can't seem to find them in the Link Market Services, ComputerShare or Registries stock list. And I was given the run-around by Registries who told me Advance ??? manages them.


----------



## skc (17 May 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



zzaaxxss3401 said:


> Who manages the share registry for Eden Energy... I can't seem to find them in the Link Market Services, ComputerShare or Registries stock list. And I was given the run-around by Registries who told me Advance ??? manages them.




www.advancedshare.com.au


----------



## zzaaxxss3401 (17 May 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



skc said:


> www.advancedshare.com.au



Thank you skc. I also sent them an email and they confirmed the same.


----------



## jbocker (28 May 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

In a trading halt, reopening on the 31st, may just boost my position in the ASF competition, but then again... may drop me down the ladder somewhat.
EDE have some interesting developments, I wonder which development this halt may be related to. Any ideas, Hythane, nanofibres or coal seam? 
I will pick news on nanofibres.


----------



## zzaaxxss3401 (28 May 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



jbocker said:


> In a trading halt... Any ideas, Hythane, nanofibres or coal seam?
> I will pick news on nanofibres.



Eden Energy (ASX: EDE) has been granted a trading halt by the ASX pending an announcement of 'the results of independent expert reports on Eden's UK shale gas and coal bed methane portfolios.'

Eden's shares are now in pre-open.

The report is to be lodged prior to the commencement of trading on Tuesday 31 May 2011.

A recent publically released report by the UK Government following a parliamentary inquiry, supported the on-going shale gas drilling within the UK.

Eden holds, in joint venture (or in the case of three licences is acquiring), up to a 50% interest in the coalbed methane and natural gas targets, together with a 50% interest in the shale gas measures on 17 Petroleum Exploration and Development licences in South Wales, Bristol/Somerset and Kent.

The licenses cover an area of almost 1,800 square kilometres.

Source: http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...dent-expert-report-on-uk-portfolio-16634.html


----------



## Mad Mel (12 June 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

It sounds like some test drilling on Eden's gas tenements may occur before too long.  Results of that drilling could generate some interest.



> Meanwhile, Coastal Oil and Gas has secured planning permission to test drill at the old St John’s Colliery in Maesteg and is due to submit an application to test drill at Llandow Industrial Estate in the Vale of Glamorgan.
> 
> Read More http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...on-claims-in-us-91466-28859593/#ixzz1P2yOg57K


----------



## Mad Mel (18 June 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

I am surprised at the lack of discussion about EDE's recent announcement. 13 TCF (6.4 TCF is EDE's share) of recoverable P90 gas is a huge asset if it comes to fruition - the Gorgon project in WA has an estimate of 40 TCF, in comparison.  Test drilling results will be interesting.  There is lots of opposition, as it is shale gas requiring fracking, but there is lots of support due to the potential for jobs in Wales.  The announcement has caused many news articles in Welsh papers, largely due to the controversy of fracking.

If the gas reserves are validated through test drilling and regulatory hurdles are overcome... oh my.  In the first half of 2010, 35 TCF of shale gas resource changed hands in the US, for a cost of $21B, or $600M per TCF (article).

Holding, DYOR.


----------



## jbocker (21 June 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

I am with you on this one Mad Mel! I like this company because it has 3 good potential sources of future upside growth that are independent of each other. It is one of the alternative energy companies I am glad to be taking a punt on.


----------



## nioka (11 July 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

EDE represents a "bet both ways".  It is in a position to take advantage of the Australian and overseas governments actions on climate change and it also has plenty of other avenues of interest that rely on simple economics through fuel efficiency and new technologies that should be great earners.

Hythane is a good example of a foot in all camps. Effecient fuel usage, less poluting and new technology. Then there is the carbon fibre technology, a foot in all three camps again. Add geothermal and coal seam gas to the equation and there is no reason why EDE is not a stock of interest.

It is interesting how the many interests of EDE are now starting to link together as supporting industries. 

This stock should at least be on everyones watch list.


----------



## basilio (24 August 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Good story out from EDE on the progress of their  hydrogen pyrolysis plant.  It looks as if they will be producing carbon nano tubes in the near future and that alone should make the company cash positive.

Unfortunately the market has taken another 10% off the shares since the announcement!!. Hate to think what would have happened if  it had been bad news!

Any other thoughts on EDE's future ?

http://newsstore.fairfax.com.au/app...theage.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?code=ede&f=pdf


----------



## prawn_86 (24 August 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



basilio said:


> Any other thoughts on EDE's future ?




Always seems to over promise and under-deliver, which isn't good in this market, and not good for those holding from much higher levels.

At these prices possible worth a very speccy punt/pure gamble, but they have had numerous, various projects in the pipeline and never been able to capitalise fully on any of them.


----------



## jbocker (13 September 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

On Edens future, any thoughts specifically on the spin-out of UK Coal Seam Methane / Shale gas interest to a new company float.
I see that current holders will be offered 'prioritory entitlement'. Great but do current EDE shareholders get a discount in situations like this? They are already holders of the asset and thought they would at least be given some shares, or even pay for three get four or whatever.
Is a 'prioritory entitlement' that good an offer in the current market?


----------



## jbocker (16 September 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Well that announcement does not impress. Last price 7.8c, Offer goes out to professional and sophisticated investors at 6.4c.
Hip.. Hip..


----------



## Tyler Durden (18 September 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

I bought this at 11c and it just went down from there...had to sell at 7.8c...


----------



## basilio (4 December 2011)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

The latest report from EDE confirms the research they are doing with the use of carbon nanotubes and carbon fibres.   Also excellent progress on use of hydrogen rich biogas Looks great but the SP is stall falling

http://www.edenenergy.com.au/pdfs/fbc7dc3de844bc8ee5e0eb9cc9db6f67.pdf
http://www.edenenergy.com.au/pdfs/26c84e4c923810bc2ce63e6c0e2c6b7f.pdf


----------



## pixel (11 December 2012)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

The technology has still enormous potential; see http://www.flixxy.com/the-future-of-energy-is-here.htm 

The problem seems to be that the Oil Multis don't like the idea of cheap energy, let alone anything "free".

Amazingly, EDE has survived and is still trading around 1c. 




Anybody still holding or game to get back in?


----------



## basilio (22 January 2013)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Something is happening with EDE.  Significant jump in turnover today and SP up 33%.  

Last report looked quite hopeful.

Pixel that was a great find.  Fascinating and well worth seeing. Thanks


----------



## pixel (22 January 2013)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



basilio said:


> Something is happening with EDE.  Significant jump in turnover today and SP up 33%.
> 
> Last report looked quite hopeful.
> 
> Pixel that was a great find.  Fascinating and well worth seeing. Thanks




no probs, basilio 
I hope you got set in time. I was hesitant last Friday, but helped take out today's 1.5 offers.


----------



## basilio (25 January 2013)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

So the big jump is today,

Up 100% with 21 mill shares T/O .  Could be more to go couldn't there ? 

xugger !1 I didn't jump in.


----------



## basilio (26 January 2013)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

And it all seems to be due to a nearology concept where EDE has  tenements adjacent to LNCs shale oil story.

LNC has a long term "maybe" story (with at least some drilling to back it up)  EDE has ????
_
(I thought it might be due to some significant development in their carbon nano tubes technology.)_


----------



## pixel (27 January 2013)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



basilio said:


> And it all seems to be due to a nearology concept where EDE has  tenements adjacent to LNCs shale oil story.
> 
> LNC has a long term "maybe" story (with at least some drilling to back it up)  EDE has ????
> _
> (I thought it might be due to some significant development in their carbon nano tubes technology.)_




Nearology occurred to me only after the breakout; but it doesn't really matter much to me what caused it, as long as I caught it. (Thanks, Mista, for mentioning it in time  )
At the break, I quickly checked the chart and bought. It was only afterwards, while I saw it was still climbing, that I checked the background and fundamentals. If it had been the nano tubes, I would have gone along as well; as long as it wasn't simply a pump 'n' dump. 
So, now I'm prepared to hold a position into next week and longer. Nice if it were to emulate SIR, SYR, or LNC :


----------



## basilio (27 January 2013)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Glad you did well Pixel !! I seem to have picked everything and bought nothing! 

I just can't see how the SP will hold however unless there are some significant reasons for believing the tenements are worth a dollar.

By the way. Eden does hold some  prospective ground in UK which I understand they want to sell off. That could also be  behind this push ??

http://www.edenenergy.com.au/wales.html


----------



## pixel (28 January 2013)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



basilio said:


> Glad you did well Pixel !! I seem to have picked everything and bought nothing!
> 
> I just can't see how the SP will hold however unless there are some significant reasons for believing the tenements are worth a dollar.
> 
> ...




There could be lots of reasons why they "want" to have a high sp, basiliio.
The chart doesn't tell me which is the most credible or applicable.
There's also a peculiar coincidence that two directors drained the only just replenished cash box by $624 for 12 months' "management fees" back-pay. If they did indeed agree to defer payment, one might say that was noble and generous of them - but then, they're directors ffs.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01376020


----------



## basilio (29 January 2013)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Seems like some quick profit taking in EDE today. I think it will need some actual results to hold the recent spike.


----------



## daaussie (14 March 2013)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Hi, Eden I invested in at the IPO stage and have watched this company survive a decade. 

It went to nearly $1 at one point without earnings. It now has some remarkable growing earnings according to the released balance sheet, and a diverse outlook on many green tech, land tenements & other tech. 

Whilst there may be a trader playing its potential these last 2 days, they may be sorry for not keeping their load if it were to go back to $1 or more. Or it may not be a "play", it could have been noticed for the reasons above by a new larger investor... Time will tell. Now it's 0.024. Anyhow, I do hold it for the longer term, and have my fingers crossed it returns to a mighty high price. 

I did look at http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130124/pdf/42clkg74bh388r.pdf, and do see that the directors took out payment through their company and legal firm, but everyone deserves to be paid, and at least they waited for 12 months before pay. It states they earnt around $624K for the last 12 months and part of this quarter. Many directors of companies get a lot more than this.

 Is there anything where they have to disclose what amounts they will be paid in the future?


----------



## basilio (7 October 2013)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Well EDE is starting to move again. Now at .02c!! Up around .06 in a few days

They have sold their shale  prospects in UK and maybe some of their technology is starting to bear fruit. We'll see...


----------



## basilio (21 October 2013)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

EDE made a strong announcement today regarding their carbon nano tubes technology.
They apparently have developed a product which will improve the strength of cement by 30% with the addition of nano tubes.  The technology has been developed through Monash University and seems to be  available commercially 

Price has risen by .005 to .02 on the strength of the announcement.
http://www.edenenergy.com.au/pdfs/589b6ac514dcda2ca07ff221bb88da68.pdf


----------



## Jdog69 (1 December 2013)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Finally this stock has got my interest. It took 8 years of dispelling the hype and now should capitalise on selling the shale assets.......(whilst maintaining a considerable interest in shale energy plc).


----------



## pixel (25 May 2015)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

18 months on, and another spurt of interest comes around.
Given the conservativism of the Building Industry, it isn't all that surprising that EdenCrete takes a long time to be accepted. Maybe this is it, but I only believe it when I see it. So far, it's only swing-trading for me.


----------



## jbocker (26 May 2015)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

EdenCrete, at last something (tempted to say 'concrete') to boost the value of its shares. It has been a while, this is the last of my green shares that have survived to date. Carbon nanotubes is a bit of a long bow to label the technology 'green' but it did come about as a side product from creating hydrogen for their hythane fuel.


----------



## pixel (29 June 2015)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



jbocker said:


> EdenCrete, at last something (tempted to say 'concrete') to boost the value of its shares. It has been a while, this is the last of my green shares that have survived to date. Carbon nanotubes is a bit of a long bow to label the technology 'green' but it did come about as a side product from creating hydrogen for their hythane fuel.




Apart from an unusually elaborate response to ASX' "Please Explain", there has been no announcement that could explain the renewed interest. Unlike the May rally, the breakout volume lacks conviction.




That said, however, a break of the (psychological) 3c hurdle into 3.1 would give me a Fibonacci target of 3.7c. With that in mind, I'm now holding a little longer. The question remains though: How many of the "sophisticats" that took up the recent 1.9c special, are still holding in expectation of even greater profit?


----------



## jbocker (29 June 2015)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



pixel said:


> Apart from an unusually elaborate response to ASX' "Please Explain", there has been no announcement that could explain the renewed interest. Unlike the May rally, the breakout volume lacks conviction.




Hi Pixel, What caught my eye in the previous announcement (6 June) was they are currently completing a third project and a fourth is on the books to start soon. The completion of a fourth project then allows them to apply to Dept. of Transport (DOT) for trials to start. With success in that it could open a large potential for Eden's concrete to be a contender for significant road and bridge construction. There are other trials in place where with test results are reported on certain milestone 'number of days'.
I can only think maybe people are anticipating ongoing success in these results and maybe gradually adding to their portfolio. They might be buying not be waiting for the 'announcements'. This was also mentioned in the May 25 announcement and it was behind my decision to pick them in the tipping comp.


----------



## pixel (3 July 2015)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



pixel said:


> a break of the (psychological) 3c hurdle into 3.1 would give me a Fibonacci target of 3.7c. With that in mind, I'm now holding a little longer. The question remains though: How many of the "sophisticats" that took up the recent 1.9c special, are still holding in expectation of even greater profit?







Last week, the 3c resistance mentioned above seemed to hold. So I took profit.
Oh, the benefits of hindsight!


----------



## jbocker (20 July 2015)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

I read the ASX release on this last week and it has been in my head since. Interesting concept, this concrete without reinforcing. If it truly works will this qualify as a disruptive technology? Be interesting to watch the progress of the research which received the ARC grant of $300 000.
From their announcement
"... This research could potentially lead to both the improvement of EdenCreteTM and the development of a long dreamed of goal of producing ultra-high strength concrete that requires little or no steel re-enforcing. Quite apart from the enormous environmental and financial implications, such an outcome would have far reaching implications for the global construction industry.  ..."

I hold EDE.


----------



## piggybank (22 July 2015)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Not to mention the numbers of people (steel fixers mainly) who will be out of work. Then of course steel production will go down - not so many resources required - etc

We are now in the second decade of 21st century and there have been a number of studies released in recent times suggesting that *technological unemployment* is increasing worldwide. At some point in the future, robots will do a larger percentage of the work than humans will do... a sad scenario really.


----------



## jbocker (28 July 2015)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

The Investor presentation has obviously triggered a very good reaction in share price. Thinking it would settle down a bit today, I sold a bit this morning to cover original purchase costs. But it has continued to kick on above 8c now.
Phew glad I didn't put the lot out for selling and can continue to hold for the longer term.


----------



## Mad Mel (28 July 2015)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

So... did I miss something in the investor presentation announcement?  Other than a preliminary budget for a factory, I didn't notice anything that hadn't been previously announced.  Much of the presentation was copy/paste from earlier ones (hence the correction announcement, damn copy/paste errors).

Holding EDE... for what seems like forever.


----------



## basilio (28 July 2015)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

I'd like to see some projections  on potential income from the carbon nano tubes in concrete. It certainly seems to work well but what will be the cost to users and how much will EDE make from the deal.

I am also fascinated at how well well the Directors have done from turning their  deferred income into scrip.  Looks like a 400+ % bonus. The boys do very well...


----------



## jbocker (28 July 2015)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



Mad Mel said:


> So... did I miss something in the investor presentation announcement?  Other than a preliminary budget for a factory, I didn't notice anything that hadn't been previously announced.  Much of the presentation was copy/paste from earlier ones (hence the correction announcement, damn copy/paste errors).
> 
> Holding EDE... for what seems like forever.




It was as you wrote, a compilation of what has been said before, the presentation was not directed at any target audience or conference that I could see. So I was pleasantly surprised to see the uplift in price yesterday. I see it has settled back somewhat from todays high of 9.1c.


----------



## jbocker (8 February 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Edencrete has been proving some very good results from tests and according to their initial 'World of Concrete 2016' in Las Vegas there has been some very encouraging interest from broader USA markets plus from 10 other countries.

I hold.


----------



## nioka (8 February 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Anyone considering EDE or TAS because of the potential with Edencrete should check out the options as the leverage available could add a bonus. The options run until 2018 and if the product performs as indicated options will give much larger gains. Of course it the product isn't accepted then the options could end up worthless. I'm confident enough to be trading the shares for options. They also add two more options in trading between EDE and TAS as the relative price and value shifts.


----------



## basilio (29 February 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Another release on the Edencrete project in US. Certainly going well .

For the first time (as far as I can see) we have some financials on the project. They will be pricing the additive at $25 a gallon. The current plant is producing 190,000 gallons a year but can be ramped up to 2.4 Million gallons per year by end 2016/start 2017. On those figures the project should be grossing $50-60m (US) within 12 months.

Development plans for the new production site are proceeding satisfactorily.
________________________________________________________________

If the pilot plant can return $50 m a year then a full scale plant should show a many fold increase. I can see a $1 a share in medium term. (Assuming it all goes according to Hoyle...)

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20160229/pdf/435fp8qm752m0q.pdf


----------



## jbocker (29 February 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Adding to Basilo's comment, and what excites me, is the news that a number of large US companies with diverse concrete applications had requested and have been sent samples of the Edencrete product.
I assume this is for their own testing and to see how they meet their particular applications, maybe they might uncover further applications for Edencrete.

Looks exciting.


----------



## bassmanpete (29 February 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Have held this stock since 2008. First bought in because of their UK coal seam gas assets (before I became aware of the negative side of csg). Stuck with them, and gradually increased my holding, because of Hythane and the carbon nanotubes. Now have a decent number of shares and things are suddenly starting to look bright. Just hoping there's no Rolls Royce/carbon fibres disaster up ahead!


----------



## basilio (29 February 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

It's an intriguing exercise. I have been a long term holder in fact since the first news of the  cheap carbon nano tube process. The shares shot up to 20c plus -  and kept falling ever since.

I think it's 5 years now and a share registry that is about 5 times what it was then.  The main players have always made sure they were well paid and will continue to do so.

There was a comment from another forum that Eden will be taken over relatively quickly. Getting widespread market acceptance, building a big plant and making initial sales should be enough to get a very big pay packet for the Solomon brothers.


----------



## nioka (3 March 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

EDE has been rewarding those holding this week. Shares bought at less than 3c not long ago now show a 300% gain. EDEO showing better gains. TAS has a large shareholding in EDE also showing the same sort of gains.


----------



## jbocker (4 March 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



basilio said:


> ...
> There was a comment from another forum that Eden will be taken over relatively quickly. Getting widespread market acceptance, building a big plant and making initial sales should be enough to get a very big pay packet for the Solomon brothers.




With a number of US companies receiving samples and probably doing there own tests I would suspect someone might eventually run the ruler over them and consider taking over the technology. I read in their EDE release where they are quoting a source, US$20+ Billion global demand for cement/concrete additives (including 9.3% annual increase to 2017)
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20160229/pdf/435fp8qm752m0q.pdf

Lets hope their share price continues to rise a lot, before they may become targeted.


----------



## jbocker (1 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Very encouraging announcement today. Commercial Order received for heavy wear and high abrasive site. Project savings of 40 - 45% and using a slab 50% thinner than a new ultra high strength slab design.
Nice comparison photos of field trial.
more...
https://content.markitcdn.com/resea...USlM1UTkiLCJmaWQiOm51bGwsImR0IjpudWxsfQ==.pdf


----------



## basilio (8 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

*BIG *week for EDE since the report last Friday making clear just how valuable Edencrete will be in reducing road building costs (and other concrete uses) and providing a far high quality product.
*
A game changer in one of the biggest, most fundamental industries around the world.*

SP almost doubled from .089c to .17c. It has also been a relatively steady progress rather than an intra day spike.

It will be interesting to see what sort of financial analysis is made of EDE by the various brokers. It will also be interesting to see how quickly they can ramp production and sales from the current pilot plant and progress to a "proper" sized industrial plant.

Thoughts ?


----------



## jbocker (9 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



basilio said:


> *BIG *week for EDE since the report last Friday making clear just how valuable Edencrete will be in reducing road building costs (and other concrete uses) and providing a far high quality product.
> *
> A game changer in one of the biggest, most fundamental industries around the world.*
> 
> ...




A great week indeed. Edencrete could revolutionise the concrete industry, but that is way too early to call. I wonder what will happen to the by-product, Hydrogen, which if memory serves me right was the initial desired product from the pyrolysis process which was to develop cheap hydrogen with no CO2 produced. Don't quote me but I thought they discovered the 'waste' carbon in solid form produced carbon fibre and carbon nanotubes, which is now becoming the 'desired product' now that they have discovered an application for it... Edencrete.

There seems to be a lot of upside in having two very desirable products, little or no waste from a cheaper process than traditional ways to generate both hydrogen or carbon nanofibres and carbon nanotubes.


----------



## pixel (9 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



basilio said:


> *BIG *week for EDE since the report last Friday making clear just how valuable Edencrete will be in reducing road building costs (and other concrete uses) and providing a far high quality product.
> *
> A game changer in one of the biggest, most fundamental industries around the world.*
> 
> ...




I sense another capital raising coming on. The $4.9M raised in February won't go far to build a "proper" plant. 

Maybe it's those concerns that weigh on TAS's share price relative to EDE's?

Back-of-postage stamp calculation for TAS:
In round numbers, 100M each, TAS has 400M shares on issue and holds 500M EDE.
Ignoring options, TAS then "ought to" trade 25% above EDE. Instead, it's trading about 30% below.

That said, I still entered into a couple of small TAS and TASO positions, hoping the Market wakes up to the discrepancy - and ignore TAS's obvious difficulties to maintain their 40%+ level of holdings, should a substantial cash injection be asked for.


----------



## pixel (12 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*





As both charts hit obvious resistance, even closing Monday's gap-up, I took all my TAS and TASO off the table for a quick, tidy profit. Last sale this morning at 13.5c. Didn't buy back either - and now they've both called a trading halt. Does anybody wish to bet AGAINST a Capital Raising?


----------



## Knobby22 (12 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

lol


----------



## basilio (12 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

I don't think there will be a capital raising in this announcement. I reckon there has been some quite major advances in market acceptance or sales that has been driving the price up in the past week. Would be interesting to see who has been buying in advance....

I can see the possibility of a capital raising at some stage but I think there should be quite large surpluses available from production out of the pilot plant. Also the announcement talked about developments with Edencrete not capital raising.

We'll see.


----------



## Mad Mel (14 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

When the announcement comes, I suspect it will resemble this: http://m.ajc.com/news/business/concrete-company-to-create-250-jobs-in-georgia/nq4wt/

Perhaps not an explicit capital raising, but an implicit one. 

Still holding EDE.


----------



## basilio (14 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



Mad Mel said:


> When the announcement comes, I suspect it will resemble this: http://m.ajc.com/news/business/concrete-company-to-create-250-jobs-in-georgia/nq4wt/
> 
> Perhaps not an explicit capital raising, but an implicit one.
> 
> Still holding EDE.




Good find.  That is certainly the news. Big story.  As you say it will be interesting to see if a capital raising is also attached. 

Be even better if they can release some current production figures and early sales !!


----------



## pixel (14 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



Mad Mel said:


> When the announcement comes, I suspect it will resemble this: http://m.ajc.com/news/business/concrete-company-to-create-250-jobs-in-georgia/nq4wt/
> 
> Perhaps not an explicit capital raising, but an implicit one.
> 
> Still holding EDE.




Good guess, Mel 

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01731108
They may have secured lots of land and government grants, but at an initial estimate of $67M, even the first building phase will require Millions of $$$ that will have to come from somewhere.
Capital raising, debt finance, or take-over are the only three options that come to mind.


----------



## jbocker (14 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



pixel said:


> ...
> Back-of-postage stamp calculation for TAS:
> In round numbers, 100M each, TAS has 400M shares on issue and holds 500M EDE.
> Ignoring options, TAS then "ought to" trade 25% above EDE. Instead, it's trading about 30% below.
> ...




You are right Pixel. TAS actually spells this out on 1st March announcement, where the closing price of EDE was 10cents then the holding market share by TAS equates to 15cents. 

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20160301/pdf/435hwm8zzyjjtg.pdf

So that is if EDE is 10c, TAS 'should' be 15c, (1.5x EDE)
Just looking today as I type EDE is 23.5 cents and TAS by that reckoning (1.5xEDE) should be 35c. TAS is currently15.5 cents!!

So I am now holding both.


----------



## pixel (14 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



jbocker said:


> You are right Pixel. TAS actually spells this out on 1st March announcement, where the closing price of EDE was 10cents then the holding market share by TAS equates to 15cents.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20160301/pdf/435hwm8zzyjjtg.pdf
> 
> ...




Maybe I'm overly cautious, but I have now started to look at it the other way around:
*If TAS "should be" 25% above EDE, that means EDE "Should be" 20% below TAS.
*What if TAS knew a little more than you, I, and all the mums and dads? Given that TAS can't easily turn their EDE holding into cash, they would have to value it at a long-term average.
Assuming then the current 15cps TAS is "about right", EDE's target price would come down to about 12c.

As a consequence, I'm treating both as highly speculative and only trade short-term swings.


----------



## basilio (14 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

I thought it was a very (purposefully) vague but extravagant announcement. But it is also very exciting.

As I read it a very substantial part of the infrastructure development cost are being covered by the various grants. As well there will be rebates on future local taxes. The "$67m development" is for the first phase which will be made in four stages over 4-6 years. So perhaps $17m a stage ? Less the various grants to pay for land, water, power roads etc.

Projected costs are always creative. From memory the costs of the pilot reactor were relatively modest. A few years of trial and use should have helped reduce costs further.

From a sale point of view the concept of having an additional 8 development phases probably similar to the first phase of 50m gallons looks awesome. The current price for the additive is $25 a gallon. That suggest a gross income of $1.25 billion in 4-6 years. And then add 8 more phases ? It will be interesting to see what sort of analysis is offered in the near future.

I also go back to the current pilot plant production.



> The current expansion of Eden's Colorado based production capability of
> EdenCreteTM, from its current maximum level of approximately 190,000 gallons
> per year to a targeted maximum (operating on a 24 hour/day basis) of
> approximately 2.4 million gallons per year, is underway and is now scheduled to
> be in production between late 2016 and early in 2017.




Surely the sale of sale 1- 2.4m gallons of Edencrete at $25 a gallon is no small figure particularly when the development cost of the new site is around $17 m a year less local subsidies. I think shareholders should be updated on the progress of the current expansion and sales of the product. It's proven. There are a number of users who have tried and tested it. It should be selling and making a decent dollar.

On the other side of the ledger I wonder how strong the intellectual rights are on the process ? And can it be easily replicated ? Perhaps the Solomon Bros would be wise to create an attractive big picture story and flick it on to an industrial behemoth who knows their way in the business.


----------



## pixel (15 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Basilio,
could it be that the Solomons kept it deliberately vague, and could it be that they threw in the bit about potential expansion to 8-fold size on purpose to cause you to think the way you do? 
Read the disclaimer about "forward looking" ...

I am certainly not the only trader who looks for - and often finds - ulterior motives of directors. They say past performance is not always a reliable predictor of future performance. But observation of human nature does give some clues. Let's leave it at that.

I remain cautious.


----------



## basilio (15 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Totally agree on the "creative suggestion" of another eight stages to the plants expansion. A lot of blue sky in this story.  Clearly the boys are on the sell.

With feet on the ground I am keen to hear how the current expansion of the pilot plant to 24hour production is going and how much Edencrete is being sold from current production. 

*IF* the pilot plant reaches it's targeted 2.4 million gallons per year of production and* IF* the product is sold at approx $25 a gallon there is a $60m a year business.  Can the Solomon Bros actually run a business ? When will we know ? 

__________________________________________________________________________________

What would be worth calculating is approximately how much concrete is used each year around the world that is a candidate for improving with Edencrete. Then calculate how much Edencrete is required for the process. Clearly one doesn't just dominate a market in a short while but the overall figures would be worth seeing. That would also give us an idea of what needs to happen for a 50million gallon a year plant to sell all it's product.


----------



## skc (15 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



pixel said:


> Maybe I'm overly cautious, but I have now started to look at it the other way around:
> *If TAS "should be" 25% above EDE, that means EDE "Should be" 20% below TAS.
> *What if TAS knew a little more than you, I, and all the mums and dads? Given that TAS can't easily turn their EDE holding into cash, they would have to value it at a long-term average.
> Assuming then the current 15cps TAS is "about right", EDE's target price would come down to about 12c.




TAS derives it price through it's shareholding in EDE. It will always follow but not lead EDE. 

I wouldn't worry about TAS knowing a little more than others... TAS itself doesn't control it's own share price. What you are proposing is that the punters, mums and dads who trade TAS are somehow more informed than the punters, mums and dads who trade EDE. That is unlikely to be the case.



pixel said:


> As a consequence, I'm treating both as highly speculative and only trade short-term swings.




Very astute... there's little doubt that both are highly speculative.



basilio said:


> What would be worth calculating is approximately how much concrete is used each year around the world that is a candidate for improving with Edencrete. Then calculate how much Edencrete is required for the process. Clearly one doesn't just dominate a market in a short while but the overall figures would be worth seeing. That would also give us an idea of what needs to happen for a 50million gallon a year plant to sell all it's product.




50m gallons = 190m litres of additive. I think in one presentation they mentioned applying 4gal/ cubic yard of additive... so working to metics it is about 20 litres per cubic metre. In other words, 190m litres of the additive = 9.5m cubic metres of concrete.

To put in some perspective...9.5m cubic metres of concrete is enough to build 1520km of 8 lane motorway (say 25m wide) with 250mm think concrete pavement. I am sure the world's concrete market is much much larger than that, but it'd take some effort to win enough projects to take up the volume.

In my past life I was a civil engineer, working with concrete etc. There were no shortage of companies trying to sell additives that do all sorts of things... better consistency, better flow rate, improve strength, improve wear etc. It will take quite some time for something like EDENcrete to gain acceptance in the industry. It will need to be allowed in design standards before it will be specified by the design engineers. The contractors won't just use EDEN additives on his own, while thinning the slab and/or take out the steel. 

There are probably some applications that are more suitable... like repair jobs, hardstand etc, but a major infrastructure (like a bridge) with design life of 50 years the standards required will be much more stringent. 

I note you mentioned that the price is ~$25/gallon ($US or $A?)... that's quite expensive. This adds about $135 per cubic metres of concrete. Concrete supply costs would be <$250 per cubic metre. So the saving to offset this will have to come from alternating the design by some 1/3 of the volume. This is not easy to achieve.

My take is that the current valuation of some $275m for EDE is very speculative. Quite a lot of things must go right for this business to prosper.... and it will take a long time (>10 years) before quite of lot of things have the chance to go right.


----------



## nioka (16 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

The progress with Eden has been outstanding to a point where, in my opinion, it is no longer a spec stock. I believe it has proven a product that has huge potential. It has a pilot plant that will be producing product and it is being assisted in a big way to scale up production. The pilot plant is modular and can easily be replicated. This is now a company that will take its place as a worldly Australian company.

I believe that because of the company structure it will remain under Australian ownership and control unless there is a gigantic offer too good to refuse. 

What is confusing is the company structure. Eden Energy has a major shareholder, Noble, that is totally owned by TAS. The Solomons direct and manage all three. There is plenty of talk that TAS is underpriced on the basis that it owns approx. 46% of EDE and on a market cap basis it's SP should be approx. 1.4 times the SP of EDE and actually the reverse applies. I believe in trading between the two using the ratio of 1.4 TAS = 1 EDE.

My reasons are;

1. That's the way the market sees it.
2. EDE is the one that will be the "earner" TAS is a potential spender(based on past history with mineral exploration)
3. Profits from EDE will be shared between shareholders. Profits going to Noble will probably not go 100% to TAS as there are costs, including management and directors fees, with that step. Then when these diluted funds get to TAS there may or may not be a distribution to TAS shareholders and there will be diluting costs as with Noble.
4.Follow the money trail. Remember EDE is the earner.
5. By using my ratio I have successfully traded between the two for almost a year.

Before accepting repeated statements on forums that TAS and EDE are trading at unreal ratios it is wise to look for the reasons.

I own all of EDE, TAS and EDEO. EDEO at times is the best value and my major shareholding is in EDEO. Next is TAS with EDE itself only a token holding. If the ratios change then so does my holding. Holding any of these gives a holding in this exciting new product.


----------



## jbocker (17 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



skc said:


> ...
> 
> I note you mentioned that the price is ~$25/gallon ($US or $A?)... that's quite expensive. This adds about $135 per cubic metres of concrete. Concrete supply costs would be <$250 per cubic metre. So the saving to offset this will have to come from alternating the design by some 1/3 of the volume. This is not easy to achieve.
> 
> ... .




Hi skc
I read that there were some alternating of design = significant reduction in volume of concrete required and we need to add the saving that is expected with less steel mesh or rebar. 40-45% saving in cost and 50% thinner concrete.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20160401/pdf/43671rtk49f5pn.pdf

The significance of what this might mean to Edencrete can be seen in this statement, _In 2005, the US Geological Survey reported that 40% of all cement used in the United States is used on interstate highways._
Point 4 in the Chairman's address (Nov 2015). You can also read why there what might be the reasoning behind the action with recent grants and funding.
http://www.edenenergy.com.au/pdfs/8fa15da71ff2e15e2f781f27545f0033.pdf

I understand that there also is a university project with Eden to test building construction minimising steel re-enforcement. (cannot find the reference to this just yet)


----------



## skc (17 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



jbocker said:


> I read that there were some alternating of design = significant reduction in volume of concrete required and we need to add the saving that is expected with less steel mesh or rebar. 40-45% saving in cost and 50% thinner concrete.
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20160401/pdf/43671rtk49f5pn.pdf




That's correct. My point is that, these savings must come from a holistic approach to design and construction, not just as simple as pouring in the product and mix on the construction site (which is what most current concrete admixture are designed to do). It will require changes to design standards before designers / contractors are comfortable with thinning the concrete slab and taking out rebars. 



jbocker said:


> I understand that there also is a university project with Eden to test building construction minimising steel re-enforcement. (cannot find the reference to this just yet)




I will be very surprised if there aren't hundreds of university projects around the world, at any one point in time, researching how to make concrete better, one way or another way. 

Carbon reinforced concrete has been around when I was an engineer 10 years ago... And I believe it has yet to takeoff. So let's just say EDE's product is at best evolutionary and will need to overcome the same inertia in the industry before widespread acceptance.

P.S. I also passed on investing in Bellamy when it was <$2 so I am wrong often.


----------



## basilio (18 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Another significant announcement by EDE  today.  The highlights are




> *EDENCRETE TM US  UPDATE*
> Contract for EdenCrete
> TM  for Heavy Duty Wear andHighly Abrasive Applicationin Georgia Completed
> HIGHLIGHTS
> ...



http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20160418/pdf/436l6bqwdkm9x1.pdf

As I understand it they have already trialled the product last year and the Edencrete slab has proved far more durable than the normal ultra high strength concrete.  Perhaps this will be the practical test that proves how well it works, how cheap it is and how simple to install.

SP has jumped by 30% but I suspect the last 3 days of steady increase reflect some smart money holding a longer term position. 

There is also some additional technical information on the Eden website on te product.

http://www.edenenergy.com.au/pdfs/af60878d...431dd15d637.pdf Brochure
http://www.edenenergy.com.au/pdfs/3f30e5f7...6836739a206.pdf Comparison Matrix

____________________________________________________________

By the way SKC is there a gremlin in your calculations ?  I don't think this much concrete can produce this amount of road



> 50m gallons = 190m litres of additive. I think in one presentation they mentioned applying 4gal/ cubic yard of additive... so working to metics it is about 20 litres per cubic metre. In other words, 190m litres of the additive = 9.5m cubic metres of concrete.
> 
> To put in some perspective...*9.5m cubic metres of concrete is enough to build 1520km of 8 lane motorway (say 25m wide) with 250mm think concrete pavement.* I am sure the world's concrete market is much much larger than that, but it'd take some effort to win enough projects to take up the volume.



.


----------



## skc (18 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



basilio said:


> By the way SKC is there a gremlin in your calculations ?  I don't think this much concrete can produce this amount of road.




I don't know... I hope not. While I don't work as an engineer anymore I still make a living with numbers!



skc said:


> 50m gallons = 190m litres of additive. I think in one presentation they mentioned applying 4gal/ cubic yard of additive... so working to metics it is about 20 litres per cubic metre. In other words, 190m litres of the additive = 9.5m cubic metres of concrete.
> 
> To put in some perspective...9.5m cubic metres of concrete is enough to build 1520km of 8 lane motorway (say 25m wide) with 250mm think concrete pavement. I am sure the world's concrete market is much much larger than that, but it'd take some effort to win enough projects to take up the volume.




Concrete per m length of 8 lane motorway = 25m x 0.25m x 1m = 6.25m3 per m of motorway
1520km of 8 lane motorway = 1,520,1000m x 6.25m3 per m of motorway = 9,500,000 m3 = 9.5million cubic metres.

FWIW, Hoover dam used ~2.5m cubic metres of concrete. And it's one solid mass.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoover_Dam

If we agree that the numbers are correct, then the useful observation is that 50m gallons is a LOT of product.


----------



## basilio (18 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Oops SKC !! My mistake.  Just completely misread your calculations.  Makes good sense.

One point though.  One of the major advantages of Edencrete is  it is far stronger and therefore one can use around 40% less concrete to achieve the same result. 

So ball park it looks as if  one years production  of the additive, say 50m gallons, would would/resurface say  2200 Klms of 8 lane Highway. (I'm allowing for the claimed effectiveness)

That does put a perspective on the market.


----------



## jbocker (19 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

skc and basilio, enjoying you contribution and can you help me here. I sense caution being expressed but the numbers still excite me. 
2200km of US highway doesn't seem much road (albeit you are talking 8 lanes), and 50Million gallons x $25 is a lot of money (don't know what it costs to produce mind you). 

Is it more the effort and time to influence and take up market share that is the real concern for the company?


----------



## basilio (19 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

This is undoubtedly a game changing product. It will revolutionise the use of concrete around the world. But in my mind there are many questions between successful production in a pilot plant and Eden Energy  (and  especially the non Board shareholders  !) making a good dollar. In no particular order I see the following issues.

1)* How easy will it be to replicate the process? * I suspect this won't be rocket science. On memory it was not a particularly costly or difficult process.  So who is to say a competitor won't get into the market quite quickly

2) *At present there is no indication that Eden Energy can actually run a business.* Many posters including myself have noted how effective the Solomon brothers have been in capturing value from the operations.  Basically they charged Eden big licks for their various services and then took the money in scrip at very low prices. It is hard to see these lawyer brothers as industrial tycoons.

3)  *What will be the response of the cement industry and in particular companies that already have a range of additives?* My guess is a very quick buyout.  Frankly if the price is very good this may be an excellent immediate result for shareholders. 

4)* The suggestion that the industrial plant will start at 50 million gallons a year in the first phase with a potential  extra eight extensions is pipe dreaming.* In particular I don't think we have seen any analysis of how big the market could be to justify such dreams.  On the other hand of course this technology may make concrete so strong, versatile and cost effective that production does expand.

I have an interest in EDE and (naturally) would love to see it succeed.  How that will be achieved I'm not quite sure. I have been burnt so many times with other seemingly brilliant products I hesitate to say too much.


----------



## basilio (19 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Todays story in the Australian. Note that Greg Solomon is looking at more equity funding. Not a peep about sales from the pilot plant which on the Boards calculations should produce 2.4m gallons by early next year  with a potential gross of $50m plus.

Surely if this stuff is so good and there is so much interest sales of product through the pilot plant would be welcome assistance to funding the factory development ?



> Eden chief Greg Solomon says it wasn’t easy to convince the conservative industry of EdenCrete’s virtues. Eventually, the Georgia Department of Transportation became convinced after its tests showed a 45 per cent rise in compressive strength and a 56 per cent reduction in abrasion.
> 
> The facility is planned to have a 190 million litre capacity, but with an initial output of 47ml while Eden gauges demand for the additive, which currently sells for about $US6 a litre. Eden has canvassed debt funding from US sources, but Solomon says initial equity funding is more likely unless management has a “high degree of confidence” about orders.
> 
> Eden shares vaulted 20 per cent yesterday and bear little resemblance to the 1c value ascribed to February’s rights and options raising. The real intrigue lies in the value of Tasman, which is also chaired by Solomon and owns 44.5 per cent of Eden’s ordinary shares and options collectively worth $175m, or 46c per Tasman share.



http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...l/news-story/ad6a3aeb34773808487b4a53b4977254


----------



## pixel (20 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



pixel said:


> Basilio,
> could it be that the Solomons kept it deliberately vague, and could it be that they threw in the bit about potential expansion to 8-fold size on purpose to cause you to think the way you do?
> Read the disclaimer about "forward looking" ...
> 
> ...




Having traded mainly TAS and TASO - still under speccie rules, predominantly by the charts - I sold the last position yesterday and am now completely out of EDE-TAS-TASO. Although some buyers seemed to return early today, I don't believe support will be strong enough after just one day of profit taking.
Sure, not all gaps must be closed, but the one down to 19.5c looks now a sufficiently serious threat. Therefore, I'll stay clear for the time being




	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## nioka (20 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



pixel said:


> Having traded mainly TAS and TASO - still under speccie rules, predominantly by the charts - I sold the last position yesterday and am now completely out of EDE-TAS-TASO. Although some buyers seemed to return early today, I don't believe support will be strong enough after just one day of profit taking.
> Sure, not all gaps must be closed, but the one down to 19.5c looks now a sufficiently serious threat. Therefore, I'll stay clear for the time being
> 
> View attachment 66340
> ...




Some thing may have been left vague but what is not vague is the performance of Edencrete. The possibilities with this product are mind blowing to say the least. Panic selling and Share Price manipulation has caused a lemming rush with stop loss settings triggered. A storm in a teacup but one which created plenty of action for relative value trades. Make hay while the sun shines and the volatility creates opportunity.


----------



## jbocker (28 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Just looked at the numbers in the presentation today, can someone else have a look at them and confirm my very simple maths*. Does it look like earnings / share being somewhere between $1 - $2 per annum in 2022/23 from those numbers. I know it is a long way to go and a lot of things to go right but ..I like those numbers.



*:1zhelpme teachers all ways says maffs and inglish are me worst three subjects)


----------



## skc (28 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



jbocker said:


> Just looked at the numbers in the presentation today, can someone else have a look at them and confirm my very simple maths*. Does it look like earnings / share being somewhere between $1 - $2 per annum in 2022/23 from those numbers. I know it is a long way to go and a lot of things to go right but ..I like those numbers.




NO.

That is at best the revenue per share.... 

The profits will be a much smaller number, assuming there are costs involved in producing the stuff.


----------



## jbocker (28 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



skc said:


> NO.
> 
> That is at best the revenue per share....
> 
> The profits will be a much smaller number, assuming there are costs involved in producing the stuff.




Thanks SKC you are right. I have now read up on the difference between EPS and Revenue and appreciate the difference now.  
Apologies all for the using 'Earnings' in the former note.


----------



## Mad Mel (29 April 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

That does lead to a key question... What are the operating expenses in production?   The capital expense estimates are laid out, but once the facilities are built, what will it cost per gallon to produce?


----------



## basilio (2 May 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*



> That does lead to a key question... What are the operating expenses in production? The capital expense estimates are laid out, but once the facilities are built, what will it cost per gallon to produce?




I believe the costs of production will not be high. I base that on original comments when the first reactor was built. At that time once they had sorted out the process it seemed a simple, straightforward process. Most of the costs of production will be in Directors fees I think...

On paper the potential profits for EDE are very high. I wonder how well the intellectual property around the process has been protected. 
________________________________________________________________________________

Last Thursdays report noted that it would only cost $2.4m to bring the Colarado  pilot plant to full production by early next year with an income stream of $50-62m.  If that isn't enough to largely fund the first stage of the Georgia plant ($37m)  what's the point of having the business ?


----------



## pixel (6 May 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

The cover note to today's announcement by TAS calculates the value of TAS's EDE holding at 37.4cps, more than twice of where TAS is currently trading:
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01738581

Given they won't be able to liquidate a holding of that size without wrecking EDE's sp, the flip side is:
*Those trading TAS might consider EDE currently overpriced by more than 100%.*

Time will tell. Right now, I'm staying clear of EDE, only holding a speccie position in TAS.


----------



## bassmanpete (12 May 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

What's happening with the price today? There's no announcement, has there been a good report about Eden in the press somewhere?


----------



## Tightwad (12 May 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

project in the US using one of their concrete products, possibly more work to come in that state


----------



## jbocker (16 May 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

The announcement this morning annoys me. Get a project to use your product and then the Edencrete is diluted so that it can be spread further and cover a larger area.

https://content.markitcdn.com/resea...KVUZBMzgiLCJmaWQiOm51bGwsImR0IjpudWxsfQ==.pdf

It introduces new risks when the original parameters have not yet been commercially embedded.

It may prove to be a winning formula, but introduces a some new questions. If it proves OK in this instance what will it mean for previous tests results, will less product be ultimately required.
I just would have been happier to establish a run of projects with a 'proven' formula before introducing untested new parameters.


----------



## basilio (16 May 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Look Jbocker if in fact Edencrete proves as effective with less active ingredient it simply makes it even better value as a product. That should drive use even quicker.

But I do agree with you there is a risk of mucking up current early protocols.

I would be interested to see just how strong Edencrete can make a concrete wall.  There could be some interesting applications for a wall/structure that is all but impermeable to anything short of a nuclear bomb.


----------



## pixel (19 May 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

There you have it:
Today, EDE announced a Capital Raising; details yet to be published and Trading Halted until then.

If that is a substantial raising, say one for two or even more, then TAS's holding will become worth a lot less by dilution because, given their tight financial situation, it is unlikely that they can afford to participate in full.


----------



## My Mate Said (23 May 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

Hi,havent been here for ages and working out the format.....EDE ann looks ok to me.not nice being left out of the raising  but we do have a good injection of cash to move forward in Georgia.. as long as it stays above the .23


----------



## pixel (8 November 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

*Newsflash! Drop Everything!* 


> The directors are pleased to advise that the change of name from Eden Energy Ltd to *Eden Innovations Ltd*, that was passed at the annual general meeting held on 28 October 2016, has been formally registered by ASIC.


----------



## pixel (10 November 2016)

*Re: EDE - Eden Energy*

today's trumpet states the obvious:







> The commitments of President-elect Trump to greatly increase infrastructure
> expenditure over the forthcoming years and the approval of two sales tax
> increases in Atlanta to fund infrastructure, are both considered very positive
> events for Eden, that may well assist Eden accelerate its already significant
> ...



also looking at TAS and TASO


----------



## System (11 November 2016)

On November 11th, 2016, Eden Energy Limited changed its name to Eden Innovations Limited.


----------



## pixel (15 December 2016)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01813151

EDE sold into (Eastern) Europe
first hint at sales prices: $25/gallon


----------



## pixel (18 January 2017)

still consolidating, but the weekly looks to me like a flag pattern, consolidating before the next breakout. My money is on a break to the upside. 







I hold EDE and TAS/TASO


----------



## pixel (19 January 2017)

Today's announcement of permeability could be a significant selling point - if any moree were needed
. 
_Eden Innovations Ltd (“Eden”) has achieved a significant improvement (reduction)
in permeability of EdenCreteTM enriched concrete after immersion in a 3% chloride
brine solution for 90 days, in accordance with the ASTM C1543 and AASHTO T259._

Ref. Concrete Cross Sect Depth EdenCreteTM Concrete
0.055% chloride 10-20mm 0.006% chloride
0.039% chloride 25-35mm 0.001% chloride
0.001% chloride 40-50mm 0.000% chloride
0.001% chloride 55-65mm 0.000% chloride

Table 1. Chloride Levels (by weight) in each analysed cross section after 90 days’ immersion

... and the Market reacts


----------



## pixel (25 January 2017)

I took profit on Monday, hoping the gap would be closed and I could reload more at 25c. Could become a long wait 






oh well, there's always TAS and I didn't sell any of those


----------



## basilio (3 April 2017)

A  really significant announcement today regarding sales of Eden Crete. For the first time a meaningful sales announcement with the likelihood of  multiple repeats in the road and bridge building industry in the near future.
Shares jumped  17% today but it will be intriguing to see how much of this holds. 

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20170403/pdf/43h7h4h1w6h9rj.pdf
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20170403/pdf/43h7h682268j5y.pdf


----------



## bassmanpete (1 May 2017)

pixel said:


> I took profit on Monday, hoping the gap would be closed and I could reload more at 25c. Could become a long wait
> 
> View attachment 69688
> 
> ...




Your wait is over. Will you be reloading?

Don't understand why it's dropped so much so quickly. Is there something I don't know?


----------



## skc (1 May 2017)

bassmanpete said:


> Your wait is over. Will you be reloading?
> 
> Don't understand why it's dropped so much so quickly. Is there something I don't know?




Timing coincides with the release of the quarterlies so perhaps the market didn't like some of the numbers. Cash inflow is low although not unexpected. Is there enough cash resource to execute their plans?

Personally I can't pinpoint any one thing.


----------



## pixel (28 June 2017)

skc said:


> Personally I can't pinpoint any one thing.



neither can I - at least not on the Fundamentals side.
From a Technical perspective, Sue reminded me of an open gap that's almost a year old and has its bottom at 19c. No matter how long it takes, these kind of gaps tend to be powerful price magnets. Let's hope it is filled before EOFY and we can get on with it. If/when that happens, MACD (Bullish Divergence) suggests a powerful impulsive rally could likely follow.


----------



## pixel (29 June 2017)

pixel said:


> Let's hope it is filled before EOFY and we can get on with it.



There she goes 
Now let's see if the rebound is also coming to pass. Quite possibly, some of the casino players may try to push for another pip or two. Set alert and W8NC.


----------



## skc (30 June 2017)

pixel said:


> neither can I - at least not on the Fundamentals side.




I think this is another example of a stock where the price got way ahead of the fundamentals in the early days (like YOW which I posted about here https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/yow-yowie-group.9185/page-3#post-951011), so now the stock price just can't go anywhere despite improving fundamentals in terms of company progress. 

Take today's announcement for instance... great news that GDOT will pretty much mandate Edencrete for all repair projects for next year. Sounds like great news and it is from a company operations point of view. But it's probably only worth $1-2m in revenue for the company, and certainly doesn't move the dial in profit terms at the current scale.

In contrast, the market cap of EDE is $250m and each 1c move changes it's value by ~$12m. So there's no major valuation impact on today's announcement. Obviously sentiment can still drive the share price higher...


----------



## pixel (30 June 2017)

skc said:


> Obviously sentiment can still drive the share price higher...



... and that's precisely where T/A comes in: It shows fully-integrated Market sentiment and suggests the odds of imminent price direction. In addition, I glean an idea of likely support and resistance levels to help secure a profit and/or minimise a loss.

Once the gap was closed yesterday, and support became evident, I bought a position, in spite of EOFY concerns and all that Jazz.
Obvious resistance on top of Darvas Box - and I'm off again with a profit.
Now I have a bid sitting at 20c, but will also consider buying up should the 24c resistance level be broken with conviction.


----------



## basilio (30 June 2017)

At least the news that Georgia will be using Edencrete products for all repairs starts the ball rolling in terms of significant commercial use. You can bet that the sales reps will be al over the repair jobs in terms of final costings and life of repair. This will be invaluable in terms of  proving the case for other States to specify the product.

It will be interesting to see how much the sales contribute to cash flow. I can't get a clear idea from the information given. In fact it really is a prospective statement because Georgia doesn't know how big their repair jobs will be.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 August 2017)

Prob due for a move up.


----------



## pixel (4 August 2017)

yesterday's candle promised a bottom reversal, especially as it also closed the gap between June 29th and 30th. Today's trades are proving the point: As long as the sp remains above yesterday's Close, I'll take the reversal as confirmed.


----------



## basilio (9 November 2017)

Eden SP has collapsed to 13.5c.  It seems to have been in steady decline for a month or so.  Anyone have any thoughts on why ?


----------



## greggles (9 November 2017)

basilio said:


> Eden SP has collapsed to 13.5c.  It seems to have been in steady decline for a month or so.  Anyone have any thoughts on why ?



Capital raising on the horizon?


----------



## basilio (3 January 2018)

Something is happening here... SP has jumped 3c ( 26%)  to 14.5c  today.
As usual no announcements.  Just some strong buying which may be self fulfilling.

So far no capital raising.  Perhaps a decent order has come through ?


----------



## basilio (3 January 2018)

Finished today at 16c up almost 40%.   Strong volumeNo announcements. No questions from exchange.

Be interesting to see what sparked this run...


----------



## greggles (3 January 2018)

EDE finished on its highs. More than 11 million shares were traded and its share price increased 39.13%. 

IMO there is an almost 100% probability of a speeding ticket from the ASX or an announcement tomorrow. Or both.


----------



## basilio (4 January 2018)

ASIC sent the letter.  Eden responded. Apparently nothing new to report but they did pull together all the announcements of the past few months to show that big things should/could be expected starting in January.

Pre market quotes suggest there is still plenty of interest. Opening price atthis stage is 17.5c


----------



## basilio (9 January 2018)

More news coming out of EDE but nothing really spectacular.

Another State has approved Edencrete for use  and apparently the Directors are busy  turning options into shares.

Another surge today to 17.5c.  Perhaps finally going somewhere ? Can't forget that these shares were around the 25-30c mark a few months ago and that a couple of years ago "the talk" was that there would be a 70-80c per share takeover bid on the strength of their Edencrete potential.


----------



## PZ99 (12 February 2018)

_The proposed capital raising that Eden Innovations Ltd ("Eden") was arranging through placements to a number of US and Australian institutions has been temporarily postponed. Eden had been seeking to raise at least $6,000,000 by issuing new fully paid ordinary shares at an issue price of $0.12 per share (being a 20% discount to the Company’s closing share price on 31 January 2018). 

However, the renewed extreme volatility in the global financial markets on Thursday 8 February and in Australia on 9 February, resulted in Eden deciding to defer the capital raising until the market stabilises, which is hoped will occur in the near future and in the meantime Eden will continue business as usual.
_
No surprise to see the pre open at 12c > 20% down_. _Think I'll be bidding at 11c


----------



## pixel (12 February 2018)

PZ99 said:


> _The proposed capital raising that Eden Innovations Ltd ("Eden") was arranging through placements to a number of US and Australian institutions has been temporarily postponed. Eden had been seeking to raise at least $6,000,000 by issuing new fully paid ordinary shares at an issue price of $0.12 per share (being a 20% discount to the Company’s closing share price on 31 January 2018).
> 
> However, the renewed extreme volatility in the global financial markets on Thursday 8 February and in Australia on 9 February, resulted in Eden deciding to defer the capital raising until the market stabilises, which is hoped will occur in the near future and in the meantime Eden will continue business as usual.
> _
> No surprise to see the pre open at 12c > 20% down_. _Think I'll be bidding at 11c



Hope you got your 11c. With any luck, you could have caught a double bottom.
But the Solomons better pull their socks up and close some decent sales, rather than tapping holders for ever more cash to pay their Director Fees


----------



## basilio (26 March 2018)

Really falling away at the moment. Down to 7.7c . Just looks as if the Solomon brothers are milking this cow for all it's worth and then leaving a dried out carcass.
And this is a company with a truly brilliant product. Damn..


----------



## basilio (27 April 2018)

Still falling into an abyss. Currently under 7c. They have just appointed a couple of "hot shot" US directors to the Board to fire up sales of Eden Crete. After a little jump up it looks as if sentiment is taking Eden down again. 

Anyone have any ideas/thoughts on it's progress ?


----------



## basilio (11 May 2018)

I think there are some serious exits happening  from Eden.  In the last couple of weeks there have been two quite big sell offs which have depressed the SP to 6.4c at the moment.

For all the stories spun by the Solomon brothers,  Eden just keeps looking like a cash cow they relentlessly milk for fees at every opportunity. I just can't see another share raising being successfull so unless it actually starts to pay its way I think Eden will be a dead duck.


----------



## basilio (24 May 2018)

The zombies are moving..! Almost 7 million shares traded today *pushing the SP up 20%* (Yeah all of 1.3c)

What will it be now ? Another pre announcement jump followed by a post announcement collapse? A little self sustaining  surge that will bring in fresh blood and allow current desperates a chance to offload their stock at 20% more than they were expecting ? Or a preliminary to yet-another-stock sale to more incredulous sophisticated investors?

Taking bets..

(Cheers Pixel.. Much missed.)


----------



## peter2 (24 May 2018)

Noticed EDE today also (hard to miss). 
I know nothing about the mgt team but it's got to be difficult to sell something that takes years to prove itself. As a chart trader I'll wait until there's a bullish chart setup and that won't happen until there's increased sales as the GDOT realise that Edencrete really is better than normal concrete.

(Also noticed bullish movement in LOM and CZZ other pixel fav's.)


----------



## basilio (30 May 2018)

All back to normal..It was just a BS push to allow some people to exit with a few bucks more than they might have.

I feel really xissed off with Eden.  Edencrete is apparently a great product. Truly a game changer in construction. But this management has only* ever* had eyes for extracting it's dollars and stuff the product and the investors. 

Perhaps it will get to the stage when a forced sale enables a new owner to truly make this fly.


----------



## greggles (9 July 2018)

Eden Innovations heading north on solid volume this morning after news that it has signed an agreement with KC Industry Co., Ltd., a leading Korean precast concrete manufacturer, to jointly develop EdenCrete enriched concrete mix designs for its use in Korea.

EDE has had a very difficult 12 months with its share price having fallen from 25.5c to a low of 5.5c. I'd be looking for a break on good volume above resistance at 8c before even thinking of getting involved here, but it's good to see some positive news coming through at last.


----------



## greggles (16 August 2018)

Eden Innovations up 20.41% to 5.9c this morning after announcing that EdenCrete® has been selected for use in its first highway repair project in Georgia that is to be jointly funded by the Federal Highway Administration and the Georgia Department of Transportation. The project involves the replacement of 10,500 cubic yards of concrete pavement along 11 miles of the Interstate Highway I-16 in Twiggs County, Georgia. 

Another false start for EDE? It's hard to get excited about this company when looking at its chart over the last 18 months. The good announcements will need to keep coming for EDE to gain any real traction.


----------



## jbocker (16 August 2018)

greggles said:


> Eden Innovations up 20.41% to 5.9c this morning after announcing that EdenCrete® has been selected for use in its first highway repair project in Georgia that is to be jointly funded by the Federal Highway Administration and the Georgia Department of Transportation. The project involves the replacement of 10,500 cubic yards of concrete pavement along 11 miles of the Interstate Highway I-16 in Twiggs County, Georgia.
> 
> Another false start for EDE? It's hard to get excited about this company when looking at its chart over the last 18 months. The good announcements will need to keep coming for EDE to gain any real traction.



Agree. Good to see it being used on a Federally funded project. This may circumvent the slow state by state approval process, I think it will at least gets reviewed on a broader (national?) basis.
I am looking forward to the Korea involvement, if it gets accepted there I would hope its uptake will be far more quicker.


----------



## basilio (7 September 2018)

"Someone" has removed the floor from EDEN Innovations. Fallen to 4.3c today.  Over 12%. I think there needs to some questions asked but I suspect the answer is blowing in the wind.

Just about milked dry I reckon.  Will be interesting to see who ends up buying the carcass. I'd have money on the Soomon Brothers picking it up for the Directors Fees they are owed on their highly focused profit maximisation course.
Ce La Vie


----------



## basilio (24 September 2018)

Eden up 35% !!!

Yes indeed. They (re)announced the Federally funded highway repair project today and managed to bounce the SP from .035c to .049c.  Somehow a few bunnies didn't realise  this project has been factored into the SP  a month ago.

The repair job is worth $500k - gross.


----------



## basilio (3 October 2018)

Last 3 days has seen strong support for EDE . Jumped from .44 to .71. currently -  more than 50% increase
No announcements  as usual. 

Something might be in the offing.  Or t is just another ramp to persuade punters it is not a dead parrot.


----------



## barney (3 October 2018)

High of $0.082 but starting to drop as I type ..... Big Volume …. 1st bounce of the lows is often a fakeout so it will be interesting to see where it heads from here.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 October 2018)

Well done so far in the comp with EDE jb. Let's hope it continues it's upward course.

gg


----------



## jbocker (3 October 2018)

Thanks GG. But this stock has been known to jump and drop out before, end of month is a long way away.
I am hoping the testing being done with Korea, which I guess will support previous positive results, will lead to much quicker uptake / acceptance than has been the case in the US. But I guess it needs to prove itself over a substantial period of time. I always thought the additive may prove to be a gamechanger, and if it is Korea might be the place where that may be proven.

I could be wrong here but I thought the carbon nanotubes was a biproduct discovery in a process to make cheap hydrogen. I assumed to use the hydrogen as a pure energy source and in Hythane. But I admit I don't think I have seen any text about that, and certainly nothing regarding the hydrogen produced.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 October 2018)

jbocker said:


> Thanks GG. But this stock has been known to jump and drop out before, end of month is a long way away.
> I am hoping the testing being done with Korea, which I guess will support previous positive results, will lead to much quicker uptake / acceptance than has been the case in the US. But I guess it needs to prove itself over a substantial period of time. I always thought the additive may prove to be a gamechanger, and if it is Korea might be the place where that may be proven.
> 
> I could be wrong here but I thought the carbon nanotubes was a biproduct discovery in a process to make cheap hydrogen. I assumed to use the hydrogen as a pure energy source and in Hythane. But I admit I don't think I have seen any text about that, and certainly nothing regarding the hydrogen produced.




Thanks for the background on EDE.

I had a close look at the trading history today on TAS who I believe hold a substantial minority in EDE.

I can't see how anyone made a significant profit on the day as there were many cross trades and smaller trades moving the price up. 

I'm still barracking for you but wary. 

Perhaps a t/o is on the go.

gg


----------



## basilio (4 October 2018)

Still rising steeply. Currently at .083c.  
The official explanation offered little new information. On past performance it may be the case that the new interest gets translated into another capital raising opportunity.  They are nowhere near cash positive and they have now brought on new sales staff and infrastructure.

A possible Take over?  Maybe.  But it could only be done with the support of the Solomon Brothers.  At the moment it just looks like an opportunity to chase some short term profits and hope to get out in time.


----------



## HelloU (4 October 2018)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Well done so far in the comp with EDE jb. Let's hope it continues it's upward course.
> 
> gg



for the sake of the competition I have a different view ......... but for the sake of the forum I have a different view to that view ......... but that entry did not meet competition rules.


----------



## jbocker (10 October 2018)

HelloU said:


> for the sake of the competition I have a different view ......... but for the sake of the forum I have a different view to that view ......... but that entry did not meet competition rules.



?? and how does that entry not comply with the rules. It was my pick by the way.


----------



## HelloU (10 October 2018)

...


----------



## jbocker (10 October 2018)

Further to my earlier mention of Hydrogen produced in the Pyrolysis process (that created carbon nanotubes and nanofibres…)
http://edeninnovations.com/innovations/
_"Low-cost hydrogen production without the production of carbon dioxide as a by-product that could help facilitate the more rapid spread of both hydrogen as a vehicle fuel and also Eden’s Hythane™ technology as an ultra-clean, highly efficient premium blend of hydrogen and natural gas that it is marketing in India and USA"_

I heard today on radio..
_The Hydrogen Strategy Group, chaired by Australia’s Chief Scientist Dr Alan Finkel, has today released a briefing paper on the potential domestic and export opportunities of a hydrogen industry in Australia._ 
https://www.chiefscientist.gov.au/2018/08/briefing-paper-hydrogen-for-australias-future/
(I have not read)

My thoughts immediately were around how much hydrogen is produced by the pyrolysis process and at what cost. Does the value of the outputs Hydrogen, carbon nanofibers / carbon nanotubes, with no CO2 produced (has a huge environmental value) far greater than the inputs (natural gas and catalysts)?

I will send a note to Eden Innovations asking the same.


----------



## barney (11 October 2018)

jbocker said:


> ?? and how does that entry not comply with the rules. It was my pick by the way.




I had to read "Hellos" post a couple of times as well … I like posts that are mini puzzles 

It was actually quite cleverly written and humorous ….. That's how I took it anyway. I assume you guys sorted that out via PM


----------



## basilio (12 October 2018)

EDE still powering on.  Broke   .10 and currently .98.
No explanation of why the sudden interest beyond saying that  they are more advanced than ever before and the SP is lower than a year ago.
Just a thought. Would it be possible for someone to begin serious buying of EDE and thus start and continue a run (with further buying) as a prelude to a capital raising ?  My thoughts have been that despite the  product improvements EDE is nowhere near break even and with new staff  is going out backwards at an even faster pace. A capital raising would be necesssary but  a couple ofweeks ago  that would have been almost impossible to sell and would have raised  little interest.  The current SP surge should change that equation.
Thoughts ?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 October 2018)

basilio said:


> EDE still powering on.  Broke   .10 and currently .98.
> No explanation of why the sudden interest beyond saying that  they are more advanced than ever before and the SP is lower than a year ago.
> Just a thought. Would it be possible for someone to begin serious buying of EDE and thus start and continue a run (with further buying) as a prelude to a capital raising ?  My thoughts have been that despite the  product improvements EDE is nowhere near break even and with new staff  is going out backwards at an even faster pace. A capital raising would be necesssary but  a couple ofweeks ago  that would have been almost impossible to sell and would have raised  little interest.  The current SP surge should change that equation.
> Thoughts ?




It is very difficult to divine fundamental reasons for a share rise in a tiddler.

It's going up and good on anyone who stays with it and gets out at the max. 

Go EDE Go.

gg


----------



## basilio (15 October 2018)

EDE still powering on. Currently .125 - 300% increase since Oct 3rd and 26% rise on the day !

No new news of course. Just a reiteration of all the things that havn't created  interest in the past year.

The day punters must be making a packet.  Out of interest is there any provision for the stock exchange to suspend shares when it rises steeply without any apparent material change in circumstance ?


----------



## HelloU (16 October 2018)

barney said:


> I had to read "Hellos" post a couple of times as well … I like posts that are mini puzzles
> 
> It was actually quite cleverly written and humorous ….. That's how I took it anyway. I assume you guys sorted that out via PM



All depends on what 'sorted' means. 
Did not meet rule 3 for inclusion. 
Three full trading days late to meet entry requirements.
Entrant acknowledges this.
Entry is still in the competition. 
Not sure what the point of having rules is ...... if rules do not have to be met.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 October 2018)

If you are feeling guilty I'll swap you for AFR. It's down 21+%.

Guilt after shame is one of the worst emotions. 

Check with Joe. 

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 October 2018)

HelloU said:


> All depends on what 'sorted' means.
> Did not meet rule 3 for inclusion.
> Three full trading days late to meet entry requirements.
> Entrant acknowledges this.
> ...




If you are feeling guilty I'll swap you for AFR. It's down 21+%.

Guilt after shame is one of the worst emotions.

Check with Joe.

gg


----------



## HelloU (16 October 2018)

Totally agree with you that the entry did not meet the eligibility requirements ....


----------



## PZ99 (16 October 2018)

HelloU said:


> All depends on what 'sorted' means.
> Did not meet rule 3 for inclusion.
> Three full trading days late to meet entry requirements.
> Entrant acknowledges this.
> ...



That... just sounds a bit harsh to me.

I tipped this in the yearly comp and given my spot there I need at least another 500%


----------



## HelloU (16 October 2018)

Totally agree with you that the entry did not meet the eligibility requirements ....


----------



## PZ99 (16 October 2018)

Totally agree with you that my entry *did* meet the eligibility requirements ....


----------



## HelloU (16 October 2018)

PZ99 said:


> Totally agree with you that my entry *did* meet the eligibility requirements ....



#MeToo
was all pretty simples .... Up to old mate and the administrators to work out what happens when entries do not meet the rules .... unless the message that some would argue is that the rules do not matter and do not have to be met?


----------



## PZ99 (16 October 2018)

HelloU said:


> #MeToo
> was all pretty simples .... Up to old mate and the administrators to work out what happens when entries do not meet the rules .... unless the message that some would argue is that the rules do not matter and do not have to be met?



I would argue the entry in question should be allowed to continue given the motive of those rules, the common sense element, the history of the poster in question and that ASF isn't a police state.


----------



## HelloU (16 October 2018)

PZ99 said:


> I would argue the entry in question should be allowed to continue given the motive of those rules, the common sense element, the history of the poster in question and that ASF isn't a police state.



the great irony here being .......
If one chooses to ignore all of the existing rules then it can be argued that one is totally choosing their own destiny.


----------



## barney (16 October 2018)

HelloU said:


> All depends on what 'sorted' means.
> Did not meet rule 3 for inclusion.
> Three full trading days late to meet entry requirements.
> Entrant acknowledges this.
> ...




Mmmm,  ok,  I may have misinterpreted this scenario ……. Its a potential grey area @HelloU  as @jbocker has posted on the EDE thread previously, although by the letter of the law I suspect you may be technically correct …. I am inclined to be forgiving in these circumstances, but over to @Joe Blow on this one


----------



## PZ99 (16 October 2018)

HelloU said:


> the great irony here being .......
> If one chooses to ignore all of the existing rules then it can be argued that one is totally choosing their own destiny.



If that was true then I await with fervent anticipation over how much control you have over EDE reaching my required 500%


----------



## jbocker (16 October 2018)

OK I misinterpreted the rules I put my reasons in with my entry, and not on the thread. My response was NOT 3 days late, it was only put in to thank GGs tipping compliment, otherwise I would NOT have entered anything.
I don't know if and when the rule to put a 'reason' on thread came about, it could have been there a long time. I have always done it solely on the tipping thread. I picked EDE last month with no mention on the thread and it drew NO protest.  I guess you need to get on top of the ladder to be noticed.

So technically I gave my reason for the tip just not in the right thread. Happy to be disqualified if that should appease people, and if I should still be on top at the end of month, and judged a winner I will donate the prize to a charity.

Keep it fun. I am sure that is the intention of the competition.


----------



## Joe Blow (16 October 2018)

barney said:


> I am inclined to be forgiving in these circumstances, but over to @Joe Blow on this one






jbocker said:


> So technically I gave my reason for the tip just not in the right thread. Happy to be disqualified if that should appease people, and if I should still be on top at the end of month, and judged a winner I will donate the prize to a charity.
> 
> Keep it fun. I am sure that is the intention of the competition.




No need for a disqualification. @jbocker did post in the EDE thread on 3 October and although that was well before he entered, I'm finding that some competition entrants are posting their entry in the competition thread after they have posted in the thread of the stock they intend to enter. I still think that's in the spirit of the rule.

The idea behind the new rule is simply to get more posts in stock threads, and it seems to be achieving that goal, so I'm happy to be a little flexible in the first few months until everyone gets used to it.


----------



## jbocker (16 October 2018)

Thanks Joe. 
I had to respond on thread as this could go on for (p)ages.


----------



## jbocker (18 October 2018)

Great report released today from MARTA. Some of the significant points I had not realised before was the range of benefits Edencrete gained against many other additives that were not only much more expensive, but required significant manual labour to add to the mixes, with many hazards, and with only targeted improvements. Edencrete additive is a solution replacing some of the water, which I would suggest mixes throughout the concrete much more consistently.
Additionally the permeability of Edencrete is far more resistant than normal concrete, to the point where the reinforcement steel is not reached by permeating solutions which infers minimal risks of corrosion.
Worth a read
https://research.onlineinvesting.we...3NjUtME9ITktJSkNNRko3SEJLQ1ZOQkVTRkFRUFIifQ==


----------



## basilio (18 October 2018)

Well the real news finally comes out.
EDE announces a report from MARTA which endorses Edencrete. It's 2 year study conducted by the
the Metropolitan Atlanta Rapid Transit Authority (MARTA)

_The field trial commenced on 12th May 2016 (see Eden announcement ASX: EDE 16th May
2016). MARTA evaluated, over two years, the performance of EdenCrete® in concrete placed
in a section of the fleet parking area identified by MARTA to receive the most aggressive, inservice
conditions from turning, stopping, and parking of buses and other vehicles.
The field trial was to test the ability of EdenCrete® to improve a number of performance
characteristics including the concrete’s resistance to abrasive tyre wear, scaling from de-icer
chemicals, and reduction of cracking. When combined, these characteristics provide concrete
with a more effective defence against the ingress of moisture and chlorides and significantly
greater durability and longevity_.

I think this is seriously good news for Eden. It is an independent long term test undertaken by an orgnaisation which will certainly  use the products and will be a realistic benchmark for many other similar bodies.

Congratulations to all the insiders who got the nod on this report a couple of weeks ago. It would be *so *interesting to see who has been buying up big (apart from the traders)







 MARTA Whitepaper Endorses Use of EdenCrete (PDF 2,000.9 KB)


----------



## barney (18 October 2018)

Been going well ….. although Volume has been dropping so maybe time for a breather?


----------



## basilio (18 October 2018)

I reckon...
that on the top of this recent sharp  SP rise (ramp..) and the great news from MARTA Eden will go for another capital raising.  

The  Solomon boys are always on the look out for a fresh feed.


----------



## basilio (19 October 2018)

ASX compliance staff also found it concerning  that EDE shares have bolted in the past 2 weeks just prior to release of the (excellent)  MARTA report.

The Solomon boys have spun their story with the usual  fluff and eloquence. 

I repeat.  It would be exceptionally interesting to see who has gone into the market   xalls deep in the past two weeks.

And it has happened before.






 Response to ASX Aware Letter (PDF 691.2 KB)


----------



## jbocker (19 October 2018)

basilio said:


> I repeat.  It would be exceptionally interesting to see who has gone into the market   xalls deep in the past two weeks.




I wish I had.
I have a fair swag compiled over the last year, averaging down as I compiled them. They are now sitting above my average cost today at 11c. So I am hoping this report gets pushed around to the engineers of similar installations and industry conferences by the MARTA engineers. 
This report was a bonus for my tipping, I was punting on the Korean test results due within these few months.


----------



## jbocker (15 November 2018)

Edencrete now approved and used in a shotcrete application in the US.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20181115/pdf/4409q6xtbsxvr0.pdf

Seems to excited the market a little. Up 29%.


----------



## basilio (15 November 2018)

jbocker said:


> Edencrete now approved and used in a shotcrete application in the US.
> 
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20181115/pdf/4409q6xtbsxvr0.pdf
> 
> Seems to excited the market a little. Up 29%.




Yeah another promising story.
I noticed that peak price for Eden was at 10.06am and since then it has been steadily downhill.  Now sitting at .085 c just .002c above opening. I think the daytraders are selling out very quickly indeed.

What I would like to see from Eden is an analysis of how much Edencrete they need to sell to 
1) Just break even
2) Make a clear profit of $20m a year
3) Make a profit of          $50ma year

And with these figures an estimate of how many miles of roads, how may bridges, how many tunnels would be needed to achieve the result.

To my knowledge this type of analysis has never been produced.  Wonder why ?


----------



## Miner (16 November 2018)

basilio said:


> Yeah another promising story.
> I noticed that peak price for Eden was at 10.06am and since then it has been steadily downhill.  Now sitting at .085 c just .002c above opening. I think the daytraders are selling out very quickly indeed.
> 
> What I would like to see from Eden is an analysis of how much Edencrete they need to sell to
> ...




I am very curious about the medium to long-term usage of the chemical.
As Basilio has asked the right question. With building industry downturn, it is important to learn how much volume of concrete is required to sustain the use of the shotcrete replacement. what is the strength achieved? 
Remember shotcrete is only part of the application and not every building uses shotcrete.
Back in 1995 one company provided a product called Caltite. It was used in Singapore to reduce the thickness of brick and places like Singapore it was a great success. Since 1995, I have not heard on the product. Question is what is the sustainability of the product. Need lot of BD activities. 
so I will be watching.


----------



## jbocker (16 November 2018)

Miner said:


> I am very curious about the medium to long-term usage of the chemical.
> As Basilio has asked the right question. With building industry downturn, it is important to learn how much volume of concrete is required to sustain the use of the shotcrete replacement. what is the strength achieved?
> Remember shotcrete is only part of the application and not every building uses shotcrete.
> Back in 1995 one company provided a product called Caltite. It was used in Singapore to reduce the thickness of brick and places like Singapore it was a great success. Since 1995, I have not heard on the product. Question is what is the sustainability of the product. Need lot of BD activities.
> so I will be watching.



There has been a number of reports of tests carried out, but not for buildings. Most applications have been for highways replacement / resurfacing and hardstands that suffer severe abrasion and traffic. There is a report from MARTA engineers that is worth reading. 
There are ongoing tests for prefab concrete structures, and I think this more aligned with bridges. There is also some research in structures reducing steel re enforcement. All this is being done in the US. A large national concrete company in Korea is currently testing, initial results are pending.

How much market is there for the product, is the big question. I am sure that will come if and when the product gets a greater foothold. There are some statement about the kilometres of highways and numbers of bridges in need of repair, but what does that mean for their product would be too much of an extrapolation I would guess. As Basilio might be suggesting that could be convenient.


----------



## jbocker (25 November 2018)

I picked this for the December tipping competition.
Waiting on some test results for Edencrete out of Korea. If they should also prove positive there will probably be another flurry in the market.


----------



## basilio (2 January 2019)

In a fit of madness I picked EDE for the Jan stock pick comp.

Why ? Basically I sold out months ago so it's only fitting it should finally get some traction in the marketplace and actually show and hold some gains. We'll see..


----------



## basilio (8 January 2019)

Eden put out an update on their Edencrete sales in US.

Lot's of promising fluff with maybe 200k sales value. I can't see how these sales are even paying the wages of the new salesmen. They talk of :

_The increasing sales in the USA of EdenCrete® for a growing range of applications, many for repeat customers, and the accompanying growth in both the value and geographic distribution of the sales of EdenCrete® over the past year, are very encouraging and strongly support Eden’s objective of significantly accelerating the growth of EdenCrete® sales in the USA over the next two to three years. 

Further, Eden believes that this growing success in the USA, supported by the significant market knowledge gained in the U.S. over the past three years, increases the probability of broader geographic success as the marketing footprint of EdenCrete® expands into Australia and other countries in 2019 and beyon_d.


----------



## basilio (29 January 2019)

*Surrprise. surrprise, surprise.*
Eden has just called a Trading Halt ahead of it's umpteenth Capital raising. This is a week after they announced a short term loan from TAS minerals (basically the directors in direct clothes)

I have to give them credit for being able to spin a new, compelling story every time to get more bunnies into the shares and keep up the  lifestyle of the Solomon brothers.

I cannot see on the current progress how EDE will ever sell enough  Edencrete at a price that will cover the salary costs. No doubt it's a great product and clearly the directors are doing very nicely thank you but for the "owners of the business" the shareholders - another ASX black hole IMO.


----------



## jbocker (29 January 2019)

basilio said:


> *Surrprise. surrprise, surprise.*
> Eden has just called a Trading Halt ahead of it's umpteenth Capital raising. This is a week after they announced a short term loan from TAS minerals (basically the directors in direct clothes)
> 
> I have to give them credit for being able to spin a new, compelling story every time to get more bunnies into the shares and keep up the  lifestyle of the Solomon brothers.
> ...



I think you will be right but maybe it will be good news and your stock tip goes through the roof and you win. Good Luck.
Two day halt suggests that capital raising will be asked. I see that TAS have also asked for a halt.


----------



## basilio (29 January 2019)

jbocker said:


> I think you will be right but maybe it will be good news and your stock tip goes through the roof and you win. Good Luck.
> Two day halt suggests that capital raising will be asked. I see that TAS have also asked for a halt.



Actually the only way I'm going to win any money in January ... 
           is betting with you on the outcome of the Trading Halt

I bet  $100k to $1k that it will be capital raising...

(Hint. Read the second page of the announcement.)


----------



## kahuna1 (29 January 2019)

These creeps are beyond belief.

TAS and EDE always have been on my avoid list, one read of their accounts is all it tool about 10 years ago.

YUK


----------



## jbocker (30 January 2019)

basilio said:


> (Hint. Read the second page of the announcement.)



How did I miss reading that!


----------



## basilio (31 January 2019)

Actually there are some surprises in Capital raising Number 263a.

They offer the usual placements. Then they throw in some placement options to give punters/suckers the opportunity to throw a bit more play money to the Solomon fun fund.

Finally there is a rights issue to give all the desperate P/S an opportunity dig deeper into their collective pockets to ensure Christmas 2019 is a  *very* good one for the Solomons. All up they are looking for $9.8m. This is 2 years after they begin production of their unique, you beaut, billion dollar Edencrete project.

*They still can't pay the xxxxing wages.*

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190131/pdf/44275ks7123gzq.pdf


----------



## kahuna1 (31 January 2019)

Oh my ...

I looked at their accounts ... and* I am going BLIND again*. Nothing new, for over a decade a black hole these guys and associated companies. Raised over 6 mill in 2018 and its GONE .... lets try 9.8 this year ... 

Oh please, seriously ? Even if they doubled sales every year and at a margin of 25% how long till they break even at MINUS 6 per year ?


----------



## jbocker (1 February 2019)

How about throwing in a free pair of Edencrete boots for shareholders. To help with sinking more money.
Where are the exciting little titbits that you get with a capital raising. The one liner they wrote is pathetic and inspires ZERO.
Ble-edencrete might be more appropriate.


----------



## basilio (2 February 2019)

I think the basic question is whether sales of EdenCrete will ever be more than a useful addition to large suppliers portfolio of building products. I don't doubt it is a good product but trying to make it the mainstay of a a single world wide distributing company and supporting the lifestyle of the Solomons doesn't seem feasible.

What particularly irks me is Eden has never to my knowledge offered a plan that showed how much Edencrete needed to be sold to offer a net return to the company and how much that meant in terms of cement use.

I remember when they first waxed lyrical about the plant they were setting and it's capacity to produce millions of litres of Edencrete which would return Lotto sized funds.  Years later I don't think they have gone past the capacity of the enlarged pilot plant.

See page 19
http://edeninnovations.com/wp-conte...entation-0b8dbe6c61ca8c72b5a50856e8d6cfa9.pdf


----------



## kahuna1 (2 February 2019)

I have an enlarged Galah ? Will it help ? 

So even if they got sales up 6-8 fold, just to break even, it would require a massive costly expansion. Thanks for that gem.

Cheers


----------



## basilio (2 February 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> I have an enlarged Galah ? Will it help ?
> 
> So even if they got sales up 6-8 fold, just to break even, it would require a massive costly expansion. Thanks for that gem.
> 
> Cheers




Actually Kahuna they would not even touch the sides of the current pilot plant capacity with a ten fold increase in sales !  Colarado stage 2 which is just the expansion of the pilot plant and  paid for and completed in 2016 can produce around *2.4m gallons a Year worth $50-60m*

As far as I can see  total sales in 2017/18 might be around the $1.5m mark  -- maybe....  If they ever get to the point of using the full capacity of just the pilot plant - it would be excellent. 
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190110/pdf/441sgf8q2b1ptp.pdf


----------



## kahuna1 (3 February 2019)

dream on sadly >>!!


----------



## Cam019 (24 April 2019)

Anyone been following this?

*EDE* looking interesting here. Type A Bullish divergence happening. Some significant volume spikes happening on some narrow range down bars within the down trend since February. Someone/people are buying up a lot of shares. Price has tested support twice and it seems to have bottomed and is now holding above it. This could get interesting. Watch for volume confirmation and upward momentum.


----------



## kahuna1 (24 April 2019)

_ H_ad a divergence for dinner and .... went straight through me.

Gee ... it was 6 cents ... NO 7 cents to 4 cents !!  and that was Jan/Feb ... I think it stank less then than it does now ... and no need for a chart. This ... view late Jan ...
_
*Oh my ...

I looked at their accounts ... and I am going BLIND again. Nothing new, for over a decade a black hole these guys and associated companies. Raised over 6 mill in 2018 and its GONE .... lets try 9.8 this year ... 

Oh please, seriously ? Even if they doubled sales every year and at a margin of 25% how long till they break even at MINUS 6 per year ?
*
Hmmm now it has 1.7 billion shares ... at 4 cents ... a company that ... well ...  is vaued by some at 68 million, has no sight of even breaking even, if ever .... hmmm

Thinking cap ... parent company even worse, drilled more holes and found nothing than a team of dentists whilst charging management fees that ... make me cry ...

Decisions ... decisions ... do I or ... don't I .??  

AMMMM ... ahhhh .... pass !! sorry that last bit of divergence didn't work as well as the rest.

Take care. 

PS I am sure their will be some story or whatever ... about this pup ... but until it makes some profit, or looks like  it, verses a black hole, and woeful one it is, hard for me to get even remotely interested _which will be never ... even if gifted to me.

PS.  the answer to the above question, in Jan/Feb  on where it would break even is around 10 times the rate of current sales. But of course costs would go up ... likely 10 times... so ... NEVER ? is the winner ? 

_
_


----------



## peter2 (24 April 2019)

"Had a divergence for dinner..." I like it, the comment, NOT the company or the chart. 

What about a triple divergence if it appears?


----------



## jbocker (28 May 2019)

Announcements made last week have left this companys' price in a mess and further decline since.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190523/pdf/4459hyf0fbgftz.pdf
So where are the sales in the US? It has been quiet for a while now.


----------



## basilio (7 June 2019)

Still falling like a brick.  Last couple of weeks have seen sharp falls. Currently.028.  Was .048 barely 2 weeks ago. 

And this is now producing  and selling a you bewt product product. 
Nah . It's just handy little earner for Solomon brothers..


----------



## jbocker (7 June 2019)

If only they could sign up a contract to put edencrete into the great wall of Trump along the US Mexico border.


----------



## jbocker (25 June 2019)

Bit of good news out of Eden Energy at last. Sales Increases in US, reinterest in Korea, European countries and India showing interest. Lets hope they keep the ball rolling.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190613/pdf/445td4lbgxz44j.pdf


----------



## jbocker (25 June 2019)

Up 70+%. The news has struck a chord it seems.


----------



## barney (25 June 2019)

jbocker said:


> Up 70+%. The news has struck a chord it seems.



Unbelievable …… every traders dream


----------



## jbocker (1 July 2019)

A nice spike towards end of last month. Going on some past 'spikes' I am punting on it being volatile for the next month especially if they announce some more good news. Yet to prove that case though.
My competition pick for July.


----------



## basilio (1 July 2019)

Really, *really *wonder about the news and the market response. IMO there is no substantial sales results. There are certainly no sales figures.

And yet the SP surges ?  

My guess is strong  friendly buying to create more interest in the stock and, knowing EDE, underpin another capital raising.


----------



## jbocker (1 July 2019)

No surge today. Yet. I think the price in the competition thread is wrong currently if that is where you are seeing the surge Basilio?


----------



## basilio (1 July 2019)

jbocker said:


> No surge today. Yet. I think the price in the competition thread is wrong currently if that is where you are seeing the surge Basilio?




I was referring to the price surges in the last week They have since drifted lower.
I have a fundamental problem with Edencrete.  It is a great product but I just cannot see how sales in Edencrete will be sufficient to pay for the investment and the management. It should be part of a larger range of products and contributing a share of the returns.

As I have  noted previously. I have never seen an analysis from the company which spells out how much product they need to sell to make a clear return over the  current costs of production and sales staff. And interestingly I don't know if any independent analyst has taken them to task for this lack of transparency.

Obviously people can make money trading in EDE. But as a long term business ? Maybe a takeover offer.


----------



## jbocker (7 July 2019)

Edencrete: Indian Marketing Launched.
In their announcement they state there is strong market interest, strong economic drivers and a very large potential market.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190705/pdf/446f13kz7b1v9t.pdf


----------



## basilio (7 July 2019)

jbocker said:


> Edencrete: Indian Marketing Launched.
> In their announcement they state there is strong market interest, strong economic drivers and a very large potential market.
> 
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190705/pdf/446f13kz7b1v9t.pdf




It is a big exciting market. But again this is an additive to a relatively low cost product.
Still no offer of what sales volumes would be required to cover marketing and production costs let alone management.


----------



## jbocker (11 July 2019)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190711/pdf/446k0p0n4jlmgk.pdf

_Eden Innovations Ltd (ASX:EDE) (Eden) has received, and dispatched, the first order for EdenCrete® products from its Australian and New Zealand distributor, Parchem Construction Supplies Pty Ltd_

Parchem are quoted their infrastructure focus is on bridges, tunnels, maritime, rail, airports, and roads. I wonder if anyone is looking at supplementing concrete used in building construction, considering the events of Opal and Mascot Towers recently. However their problems are probably certain to be far beyond any concrete issues.


----------



## tech/a (11 July 2019)

Got a little position in this one as well


----------



## jbocker (11 July 2019)

CRIPES Just saw the second announcement made later in the day.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190711/pdf/446k6mwmlvcyj7.pdf

EDENCRETE® and EDENCRETE® Pz BOTH APPROVED BY NTPEP  - OPENS WAY FOR APPROVAL FOR USE BY ALL US STATE DOTS

Previously there were several states Dept of Transport (DOT) that had given approval to use Edencrete, I take it this has opened the big doors for all states approval (including major federal road infrastructure). Adding to this the Pz concrete is also approved and had not yet had any state approvals.

I guess now Eden can talk to other interested countries pointing at these resultant US approvals.


----------



## basilio (12 July 2019)

Well done !!  What a spurt. Certainly some dollars on the table for the astute punters on ASF.
I wonder if these pieces of news and the steep SP rises are a signal for another capital raising ?
On the history of the company I can't see any evidence of actual sales financing current costs and in particular the management costs.

Go for it!!


----------



## basilio (12 July 2019)

Ede is certainly powering on this morning. Objectively I just can't see how the announcements  should affect the current value of the shares. They are  very encouraging but ultimately depend on substantial market sales  of Edencrete to just keep the current structure afloat. And that is a fair way out as far as I can see.

Honestly I believe I smell another capital raising while the news is fresh and the price is high...


----------



## tech/a (12 July 2019)

Banked it at .065


----------



## tech/a (12 July 2019)

Bought it back and a few more at .065


----------



## Smurf1976 (13 July 2019)

tech/a said:


> Bought it back and a few more at .065



Any comment as to your reasoning?

_Something_ lead you to change your mind obviously but _what?_


----------



## tech/a (13 July 2019)

Smurfy 
I was actually expecting this question on the sale 
But glad you bought it up on the re buy 

I need to crank up the real-time charts and will do
Later today.

I had reasons for both decisions 
Could still be wrong


----------



## tech/a (14 July 2019)

*15 min Chart*


----------



## basilio (14 July 2019)

It's interesting to hear the technical analysis on why EDE shares may rise or fall.
I'm still wondering on a fundamental basis whether the company can sell enough product to make a profit.

I also "wonder" about the nature of the buying that is pushing up the SP.  Obviously I don't know but it seems from my perspective to be out of sync with the reports. As I said I won't be surprised if there is not another capital raising on the back of the current SP increases


----------



## kahuna1 (14 July 2019)

basilio said:


> I'm still wondering on a fundamental basis whether the company can sell enough product to make a profit.




Any person in a bull market can make money.
Even stocks with no merits can and do rise.

This company raised not 8 months ago 5.7 million at 11 cents.
Its now .... just over half that with a low 25% of that PRIOR to this ramp ramp ramp announcements.

Paying 2 million to two lawyers, for such a tiny company is absurd.

Personally and with a lot of experience, I DOUBT .... even if sales increased 10 fold .... 10 times this company would even break even.

I suspect, the money raised less than 12 months ago at end of June .... 7 months ago ... for the cap raising ... if there is 3 million left, I would be surprised as of end of June and by end of Sept ... another cap raise.

With 1.7 billion shares ... market cap of 110 million, and this company has been touting similar pie in the sky stuff for 10 years, if not 15 ....

SHOW ME THE MONEY and cut the needless overheads. That of course will never happen and its a money pit with not much hope in sight.

Time will only tell and I am not amused .. then again because some squiggly line suggests its going up, to the technical trading and TAB betting types, whilst it is very clear they will need MUCH MUCH MORE ... capital ...by a very casual look at the accounts and a state of perpetual loss is ... well ...  like betting on horse three in race 7 because it did a poo in the yard prior to the race.

Oh please !! Spare me ...

PS ... I note 10 years ago, in 2009, there were 181 million shares ... now 1.6 billion so that's only say 1.4 billion SUCKERS say at 5 cents ....  or 70 million that has evaporated ?

728 million shares early 2014 ....  so 900 million at 5 cents issued in 5 years .... likely higher ... and still no end in sight.

Tee hee 15 million raised in 2016 at 15.5 cents per share to Institutions ....  Was it mental institutions ?  another 6.2 million early 2018 at 11 cents per share ....

ooh and 7.8 million at 8 cents in 2019 ...

Its basically gone ... we NEED MORE .... I suspect by end of Sept.
Gotta pay those management fees.

Seriously ...

Is that on my chart ?

End of March 2019 ... 5 mio left ... cash burn rate for 9 months 10 mio ...
So end of June 2019 .... likely 2.5 mio or less.
Management fee 339 k per quarter on the books PLUS other stuff if one looks.


----------



## basilio (1 August 2019)

Another quarterly result in for EDE (hope..)

IMV a pretty disturbing picture.  Costs are way up as they attempt to sell their products. Returns nowhere near even the cost of increase in staff. *Going out backwoods at a rate of knots.*

As far as cash flow goes. $3.2 m in bank at end of the quarter. Estimated costs for next quarter of $2.7M. They have barely 3 months cash left. Clearly another capital raising has to be achieved ASAP. (I'm surprised they didn't try a couple of weeks ago)

No surprise the SP like a stone on opening and is now 6.9% down. Hope people took their bickies during the mini bounce in the past month.


----------



## kahuna1 (2 August 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Personally and with a lot of experience, I DOUBT .... even if sales increased 10 fold .... 10 times this company would even break even.






kahuna1 said:


> I suspect, the money raised less than 12 months ago at end of June .... 7 months ago ... for the cap raising ... if there is 3 million left, I would be surprised as of end of June and by end of Sept ... another cap raise.




Above from previous ...

Accounts finally released .... on the 21st ... after a stupid rally and well ... as expected ... awful.

AWFUL >..
Agree with BAS's views ....
Whilst one tries to be positive, this and these accounts leave a lot to be desired.
In round numbers .... cash burn 1 mill a month and not slowing.
Astounding, disturbing and whilst I would applaud some sales, there are no significant rises and costs dwarf the sales on the last 12 months.

Expect another cap raise ...  and its now Aug so its needed in the next 4 weeks.

Ahh .... I was scratching my head over the so so glorious report and it contained all the clues as well to what eventually was released, the last day allowed to be released, the actual accounts.

I watch this stock and its running mates with amazement.


----------



## jbocker (4 August 2019)

At least they released it AFTER the market closed on the last day of the month!!
Allowed me a win in the competition, because next day it fell.


----------



## kahuna1 (4 August 2019)

Hilarious ....

Its like the TAB this stock ... devoted and deluded followers with NO idea, and I mean none about value of a business.

With is it 71 or 81 million accrued losses and unlikely to break even until it sells 30 million plus so that's 10 times the current sales which, well, seems a pie in the sky, its amazing people still have this stock valued at 85 million or so.

I wonder what the discount for the new massive dilution will be ? 4 cents ? or is it 3 cents ? How much do you raise when you burn 5 mio a year ?


----------



## basilio (6 August 2019)

Another day another flog from Eden - The land of Hope.
As usual waxing eloquent about the great technology of Eden Crete and the huge percentage increase in sales.

*The fact that the costs involved in selling the product far outstrip the returns is completely ignored*


https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190805/pdf/4476y49cx5mm9z.pdf


----------



## kahuna1 (6 August 2019)

I like selling for more than it costs ...

Break even is ? 
value of company ? 

No possible answer is the correct answer. That is being fair.

Value with no profit margin on sales is below zero. 
Impossible to identify if there IS ... any margin of profit or likely ever to be one.


----------



## basilio (8 August 2019)

Fascinating stuff... Eden just updated their most recent "Pie in the sky"presentation to

* add the Disclaimer* !  Yep the generic get out clause which denies any responsibility for the rosy hued future awaiting the thousands of shareholders who have tipped into the EDE bucket.

Interestingly it has a couple of bolded lines this time.  I think there is much azzzz covering going on. And of course they  nopte that they don't incorporate all the financial data (just the bits they want to highlight...)


----------



## jbocker (8 August 2019)

basilio said:


> ...
> * add the Disclaimer* !



You think being Lawyers this would have been the first thing considered, to miss it out is a surprise. The other surprise is (being Lawyers) that the disclaimer is not 15-50 pages long.


----------



## basilio (12 August 2019)

*Hurry  Hurry Hurry !*
Last chance.  Deal of a lifetime.
Eden announces share offer to all the (very special..!!)  current  shareholders to add to their current stock of  confetti , oops , shares in Eden Hope.

This special offer is at the very special price of  5c - which is todays SP. 
There is of course no documentation about the state of Eden.  If you are a current shareholder you will be well versed in it's glorious opportunities and boundless potential. 

*Roll up.  Roll up.  Roll up.*
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190809/pdf/447cfmgrlnyy2d.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190812/pdf/447dkmdmwjhgrf.pdf


----------



## basilio (13 August 2019)

I think I would be very, very careful if I had any shares in EDE.

This latest offer to shareholders seems to be last roll of the dice in terms of funding the company. There is only about  3 month cash left- if they are prepared to run it down to the wire. If they can't get $8m in the next few weeks from shareholders where does that leave the company ? 

I'm sure many us have  experience in  how quickly a company can just stop trading when directors decide it is insolvent.


----------



## basilio (19 August 2019)

So more stories being rolled out of  EDENHOPE. Certainly need to drum up  some fresh blood.

They have released updates on their Georgia and Colarado sales program. 

 Looks like another $600k worth of sales coming up. Hasn't yet broken the $1m mark or* even got close to breaking even on the cost of their sales staff.  *


----------



## basilio (26 August 2019)

Intriguing how "Edenhope" is releasing stories every other day as they try to persuade shareholders to invest another $8m into the company.

Today they tell us they went to an Annual Conference  of organisations responsible for road and bridge building  across 14 Southern US states. They met lots of engineers and they feel very confident that afterwards they will write a ton of business to all these states on the  strength of Edencrete.

So I wonder ... Did they go to SASHTO in 2018 and 2017 ? How much business did they write up then ? Actually we know.  They are still to break the $1m mark in total sales  (by a long way .) 

*Nonetheless the SP has JUMPED by  6% on this news*.  

Very impressive result indeed for turning up and showing your stuff  at an Annual Conference.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190826/pdf/447ty6pc3pn0yf.pdf


----------



## jbocker (26 August 2019)

I wonder how much work has progressed on the deficient bridges around the nation since the 2015 report on the matter. Edencrete are in progress on bridge trials, but are they missing the boat or have the repairs largely not started. Trump made some noise about getting employment for the US people involving infrastructure upgrades. Maybe all effort is on the Great Wall of Trump.


----------



## basilio (30 August 2019)

"Edenhope" continues  to pound the ASX  with breathtaking new  stories on just how great Edencrete is  or will be or could be or whatever
(Absolutely nothing to do with the uncomfortable fact they are trying to ease another $8m out of current shareholders pockets...)

Any way the LATEST installment  manages to create a record of 3 separate announcements in a single day.

*First breathless release.*  They just got a job to  put in the concrete floor for an  international tyre company. This (could) be the first of many. Blah Blah Blah. 2 pages

*Second Release.* At the  order of the ASX *they had to actually include how much this job was actually going to make them.  *How much ?Guess ? Guess ? $300K ? 100k ? 600k.
Nope  $12k .  In a little trial area.

*Third Release.  Oops we made a mistake in our calculations. It wasn't a 12k order after all.*
*It was 6k*

This is not a company I have much trust in - particularly while they they are threshing around for  money and using sardines as bait.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190829/pdf/44809r59xzqynq.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190829/pdf/4480hyb24r9y47.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190829/pdf/4480nzwbfc6s5s.pdf


----------



## Smurf1976 (30 August 2019)

basilio said:


> *Third Release.  Oops we made a mistake in our calculations. It wasn't a 12k order after all.*
> *It was 6k*




A job valued at $6K is what you expect some two man operation which operates out of a garden shed and a ute to be taking on.

If a listed company is even interested in quoting on the job then for any normal company it would just be routine business handled by the local office and of zero interest to anyone higher than the supervisor / foreman. 

$6K - seriously that's so small it's somewhat telling if the company is trying to make that sound significant.


----------



## kahuna1 (1 September 2019)

Pathetic ....

seriously.
17 announcements ?   ... not one but two needed to be retracted and the last, about a 12k order ?

Magically the share price stayed at the same level. MAGICALLY .... I do wonder when this occurs. I note the annual report and accounts came out after close Friday and AFTER the capital raising had supposedly closed. They were, as already expected a black hole of loss.

When a company which has a product which MAY have merits, one never knows, but after several years of selling its wares, still has sales at less than 20% of sales .... what appear likely a minimum break even and then  TOUTS a sale of 12k of product when 1000 times that are needed, I do wonder.

Is ASIC asleep ? This magical price stayed there despite what were things that would seriously damage any companies share price when not one, but two releases had to be corrected and the second one was so absurd so as to be a joke.

Anyhow, Monday should see how much they have raised on the placement.
I personally am not amused !! 
*
ASX is a joke* ...Market supervision ? ... . let me see ... being factual the MEDIA blitz of pure hot air started some time ago and one or two or maybe three releases is normal NOT 16 or 17.

I sadly counted .... 

cant wait the results. It did already try raising 9.8 million early 2019 .... got 7 ... thats NOW gone. 

What the hell ?


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 September 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> When a company which has a product which MAY have merits, one never knows




In regard to the product something I'll note is that most roads are maintained by some level of government (or by private enterprise contracting to government) and most highway departments, local government authorities and the like are more than happy to trial new ideas.

Even relatively small local councils do that sort of research trial and of course bigger states do it far more. Someone's selling something or there's a new idea around so they use it on a section of road or on a bridge and then monitor it against a control section done conventionally. Same pretty much everywhere noting that the reason comes back to local weather conditions having a major influence on the suitability of road materials such that proving something to be suitable in Sydney doesn't prove that it won't fail in Darwin.

Point being that if no such organisations are giving this product a proper trial, or if they have trialed it and aren't buying, well that raises a lot of alarm bells. Either they've looked into it and see no merit or they're unaware of the existence of it which would be a case of dreadfully poor marketing by the company. Either way it's not good.


----------



## jbocker (3 September 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Point being that if no such organisations are giving this product a proper trial, or if they have trialed it and aren't buying, well that raises a lot of alarm bells. Either they've looked into it and see no merit or they're unaware of the existence of it which would be a case of dreadfully poor marketing by the company. Either way it's not good.



Just pondering... I think it has been trialled to death, and a (seemingly) significant white paper published on the merits of Edencrete, by a govt group of engineers. I fear the wheels of government are slow and the uptake of projects may not be at a rate where enough product is being commercially used (yet). In the meantime there is product on shelves and bunch of salespeople not able to get enough traction. Costs are ongoing and Eden Innovations are grinding the shareholders to keep operations moving.
The fear is the company goes broke while the slow wheel in the market miss the opportunity to keep a good product viable. Then again maybe the overall market is not as big as hoped.
Who knows?

I see there is no announcement about the capital raising results which closed last Friday, or have I missed something.


----------



## sptrawler (3 September 2019)

Is one of the major cement firms on its share register? One would think, if it is a technological breakthrough, someone like Adelaide Brighton would be edging their bets.
Just my thoughts, I don't hold.


----------



## jbocker (3 September 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Is one of the major cement firms on its share register? One would think, if it is a technological breakthrough, someone like Adelaide Brighton would be edging their bets.
> Just my thoughts, I don't hold.



To date their market has largely been in the US with concrete roads and hardstands that suffer severe abrasion. Edencrete has significantly helped with the reduction of wear and tear. 
The product is an additive so not a direct competitor of groups like Adelaide Brighton, I would think.


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 September 2019)

jbocker said:


> To date their market has largely been in the US with concrete roads and hardstands that suffer severe abrasion. Edencrete has significantly helped with the reduction of wear and tear.
> The product is an additive so not a direct competitor of groups like Adelaide Brighton, I would think.



If I was running a concrete company then if this product is good I'd be taking over EDE real quick so as to be able to offer it to my customers and deny my competitors from doing so.

Main way I'd make a profit is selling more cement with the additive included rather than from the additive as such. Anyone who wants it has to use my cement, can't just buy the additive.


----------



## kahuna1 (3 September 2019)

jbocker said:


> I see there is no announcement about the capital raising results which closed last Friday, or have I missed something.




I too note the offer closed 30th Aug. Shares meant to be issued 6th Sept. No announcement of any change to the dates or results ...

Having seen I suppose a hundred or more really decent inventions on paper and then fail, some due to political measures. some that when examined say like LUM which saved 50% power but was turned off 50% of the day, a sham .... I am not about to fall in love with any of these claims.

EDE and its background past identical near identical claims and other  products which turned out to be non commercial and some I personally would call absurd, leaves me with shall we say skeptical with good cause.

I can see no break even point even if sales increased 10 fold. It is not in sight. As such, with an eye-watering overhead bill and what are absurd and insulting payments to people with no technical expertise and running this show ....

Each to their own. Opinions are just that. the merits of the product are irrelevant in so many ways. It may work, it may work well as say Metalstorms stuff, that said if the commercial market will only pay $100- for a product that costs $1,000-, its worthless. With some actually insane overheads easily seen in their accounts for this company, I am even less generous with outlook or potential.

I would say more, but ... until the results of the SPP share issue is out, I will not share as it may cause other outcomes.


----------



## jbocker (3 September 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> If I was running a concrete company then if this product is good I'd be taking over EDE real quick so as to be able to offer it to my customers and deny my competitors from doing so.
> 
> Main way I'd make a profit is selling more cement with the additive included rather than from the additive as such. Anyone who wants it has to use my cement, can't just buy the additive.



Very Good Point Smurf. It might go real cheap if they continue the way they are. Maybe where Edencrete should have headed, having said that maybe that is what they are trying in Korea.


----------



## jbocker (3 September 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Each to their own. Opinions are just that. the merits of the product are irrelevant in so many ways. It may work, it may work well as say Metalstorms stuff, that said if the commercial market will only pay $100- for a product that costs $1,000-, its worthless. With some actually insane overheads easily seen in their accounts for this company, I am even less generous with outlook or potential.




No Argument. I have already bailed, with considerable loss.


----------



## basilio (3 September 2019)

I would be quite confident the product is excellent.  The technology makes sense. The trials are real.
The problem  IMV lies in the Directors pretending they can justify the entire operational costs of the company and their substantial overheads on a single product in a new market.

Interestingly enough there are many situations where a product/whatever is made and the initial company goes bust with subsequent purchasers able to capitalise on the sunk costs of the first venture. I remember Casinos were one such investment.


----------



## basilio (3 September 2019)

The latest share issue raised $2.9m .  Another 3 months operation I think.


----------



## basilio (7 October 2019)

EDEN has made an initial  sale of Edencrete into New York.   
As usual encouraging.  Still no indication of the (potential)  impact on profits.
SP up 14%.  

*New York Ready Mix Supplier to Use EdenCrete®Pz in Standard Concrete Mix Eden Innovations’ *

(“Eden”)(ASX: EDE) U.S. subsidiary has received its first order for, and is currently installing a bulk tank and dispensing system for storing and dispensing, EdenCrete®Pz at a plant owned by United Transit Mix Inc. (”United Transit”), a modest sized, Brooklyn-based ready-mix concrete supplier that proposes to use EdenCrete®Pz in one of its a standard concrete mixes, for a range of possible applications, including in both flat concrete work and vertical construction, including low-rise and mid-rise construction. 

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191007/pdf/44984m3z2v83lj.pdf


----------



## Sdajii (2 December 2019)

Just taking a bit of a look back at EDE, it seems to be the same old story. Great products but a team which doesn't seem as good at marketting as an average 5 year old with a lemonaide stand. If they can ever get some market traction they will likely have a very bright future. I held briefly once or twice and sold out breaking even. Haven't held for a long time because they just seem to be useless marketers, but it's worth a look once in a while in case they either work out how to sell a genuinely good product, or if a significant consumer takes it upon themself to go for it and it gains traction from there. Looking back I'm certainly glad I haven't been holding on since I first bought, and it must be a frustrating ride for long term holders. Hopefully patience will at some stage pay off.


----------



## Knobby22 (2 December 2019)

Had a bit of look at this thread.

Surely if the plant was successfully producing carbon nanotubes they would be selling them at a fortune. Instead they are using them as a concrete additive.

Also surely if the product was good that would strike a deal with one of the main concrete technology firms in the area or at least a civil engineering firm. I think there are probably other existing proven alternative additives that do a similar job, probably at less cost.

I don't know that much about concrete but I know that you can buy different strengths, faster drying, less emission, more waterproofing etc. depending on the project. We use a civil engineering company to design light pole foundations.

I know it's easy to comment now in hindsight. Also maybe I got some facts wrong.


----------



## Sdajii (2 December 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Had a bit of look at this thread.
> 
> Surely if the plant was successfully producing carbon nanotubes they would be selling them at a fortune. Instead they are using them as a concrete additive.
> 
> ...




I can't say I know much about concrete, but unless they are lying in a blatantly extreme way, they are producing the nannotubes. They first announced this quite some years ago now, and while I've seen some companies telling utterly absurd lies and am always sceptical of claims made by ASX listed companies, this one looks legitimate. Their concrete definitely does too. If there are better/cheaper alternatives to Edencrete, it simply begs the question of why they are also not being used.

It seems like construction companies have long term large deals with big companies, and don't want to ruin their track record of loyalty with them for the sake of using a superior product from some bunch of nobodies with nothing to do with construction other than this one product. There's also probably reluctance to bother paying more for a superior product which will last longer (why pay more for something to last 100 years when after 20 years everyone is sure to have forgotten you and your business anyway?). There's probably also just some reluctance to move away from doing what has been done for so long because it's what has always been done.

If, however, it does catch on and the consumers decide to recognise the value of the product, it'll be blue skies. I'm not at all sure that will happen, and it's entirely possible that something better and cheaper will come along before Edencrete has a chance to have its day.


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 December 2019)

Sdajii said:


> If there are better/cheaper alternatives to Edencrete, it simply begs the question of why they are also not being used.




Products of a proprietary nature with only one supplier will often fail if the customer has doubts as to the supplier as distinct from the product. Either their ability / willingness to deliver or financial etc. Nobody wants to be stuck with a half constructed project which can't continue because the only supplier of the required materials went belly up, failed to deliver or whatever.

If the concrete's better then broadly speaking you'd design to use less of it. If your supply of "better" concrete then ceases half way through the job you're outright stuffed. Hence the risk of a proprietary product from an unheard of tiny company - there'd be less concern about supply risk if someone major was offering it.

That said, government authorities which look after roads are usually pretty keen to try just about any possible material and as long as it's not going in a bridge don't have that risk since they can always just scale down the trial size. Even relatively small local councils will give things a go if they're convinced there's some potential merit in it and the state authorities certainly will.


----------



## jbocker (30 January 2020)

I picked this for the February Tipping Competition.
I cannot offer anything as to explain why I did that, maybe I had some sort of mental misfire.
Well it has today dropped (as I type ~-10%) on the 'strength' of its December 1/4ly report. This has potentially at least given me some room for a 'recovery' (LOL).


----------



## basilio (2 April 2020)

Like every other speccy EDE has dropped significantly in the past month.

Nonetheless a couple of announcements that suggest they are still punching on.
Firstly a repeat order for a large hardstand  contract on a big wharf. Certainly shows how effective their product is.
Second a note that there should be an acceleration of road and  bridge maintenance work in the US to pick up some of the slack in employment. Also of course there is so much less traffic on the roads this is a great time to close of lanes.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200402/pdf/44gn1vhyphjgjh.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200306/pdf/44ft23hzlyvmr3.pdf


----------



## Falcon347 (4 May 2020)

This company always knows how to spin their announcements to make them seem extremely positive even when their back is against the wall. As an example in the latest quarterly, they state there is now 40 companies in the US either using or specifying edencrete on a regular basis. But if you break down what they are saying and take out the 2 engineers and the ready mix companies, there is only 11 contractors placing and finishing edencrete enhanced concrete in the entire US on a regular basis (whatever regular basis mean). This pretty much explains why the sales have been so poor, only 11 contractors using the product after how many years in operation


----------



## jbocker (4 May 2020)

Falcon347 said:


> This company always knows how to spin their announcements to make them seem extremely positive even when their back is against the wall. As an example in the latest quarterly, they state there is now 40 companies in the US either using or specifying edencrete on a regular basis. But if you break down what they are saying and take out the 2 engineers and the ready mix companies, there is only 11 contractors placing and finishing edencrete enhanced concrete in the entire US on a regular basis (whatever regular basis mean). This pretty much explains why the sales have been so poor, only 11 contractors using the product after how many years in operation



Yeah but...  and then.... we are going to...
This seems a company that comes out with both gunnas blazing!


----------



## basilio (4 May 2020)

I wonder if the Management has reduced their costs as the COVIV  19 virus has  devastated the economy ? We would have heard about it surely ? I know other companies have highlighted such sacrifices by management..


----------



## basilio (21 June 2020)

Back to the trough.

Management want to raise another $5m in share sales at 28c .  Not a single figure about their finances. They just need/want more money. Grand stories about  interest and sales and research - but they are bleeding like a stuck pig. Be interesting to  see what proportion of current costs are taken by management and directors fees.

The financial statement in March noted they had borrowed $1.85m against their freehold properties in the US. 

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200619/pdf/44js19ktjc9h90.pdf

file:///C:/Users/PCUSER~1/AppData/Local/Temp/20200619_02246062-1.pdf


----------



## basilio (22 June 2020)

EDE share price currently 26c. It's going to take some creative selling to persuade investors to buy $5m of shares at 28c. 

The other interesting part is that their litany of "world wide activities" they threw up a few days ago looks like a  shopping list grab bag. *And not a single financial figure in the whole lot.*

I wonder if this is the last roll of the dice for EDE ?  If they have to suspend the shares becasue  of financial pressure that will be it. The shares will be effectively worthless. Todays sales of 3.6 million shares suggests some serious exits IMO.


----------



## basilio (23 June 2020)

Oops ! Just realised I missed a decimal point in EDE share price.
Current SP is 2.6 cents


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 July 2020)

_niche  ... but encouraging

EDE's 100% owned U.S. subsidiary Eden Innovations LLC, has signed a long term agreement under which Eden US will sell EdenCrete®, and potentially other products, over the next 8 years to Silent Partner International, Inc. , a US company based in Florida. 

The products will be used in the construction and maintenance of a number of proposed facilities that SPI plans to build in the USA and in other countries. SPI has developed a proprietary design that is to be used in the proposed facilities for mitigation of the impact of a broad spectrum of *radio frequency  interference and/or electromagnetic pulses*  that can result from natural occurrences such as solar flares, or human generated causes such as nuclear explosions. The proposed facilities will be designed for energy generation coupled with one or more of desalination, IT/data storage, aquaculture and/or agri-tech. In addition to increasing the strength and durability of the concrete, the EdenCrete® and other products are to be included to help SPI achieve the Purpose and mitigate the impact of RF interference and EMP on the Facilities._


----------



## basilio (21 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _niche  ... but encouraging
> 
> EDE's 100% owned U.S. subsidiary Eden Innovations LLC, has signed a long term agreement under which Eden US will sell EdenCrete®, and potentially other products, over the next 8 years to Silent Partner International, Inc. , a US company based in Florida.
> 
> The products will be used in the construction and maintenance of a number of proposed facilities that SPI plans to build in the USA and in other countries. SPI has developed a proprietary design that is to be used in the proposed facilities for mitigation of the impact of a broad spectrum of *radio frequency  interference and/or electromagnetic pulses*  that can result from natural occurrences such as solar flares, or human generated causes such as nuclear explosions. The proposed facilities will be designed for energy generation coupled with one or more of desalination, IT/data storage, aquaculture and/or agri-tech. In addition to increasing the strength and durability of the concrete, the EdenCrete® and other products are to be included to help SPI achieve the Purpose and mitigate the impact of RF interference and EMP on the Facilities._




It's an interesting and encouraging story. Having said that how much will it be worth ?

From their release $48m over 8 years...
$2m in the first 18 months.
I'm not sure if that even pays the Solomon Brothers  chits..


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 July 2020)

> At the request of the ASX, in order to correct the *significant level of misinformation *being circulated on social media, Eden advises that it conducted a due diligence review before it entered into that agreement, and that review included the following:





> 1. In addition to both Eden US’s CEO and its executive director travelling to Florida and spending a day meeting with Mr Dale Hobbie, CEO of SPI, Eden US spent many further days discussing the proposed agreement, and enquiring further about the various projects that were proposed to be undertaken; and
> 2. Eden US also made other enquiries including a number of enquiries of US companies that we were advised were involved in the proposed projects in one way or other.




("other enquiries including a number of enquiries" - _clumsy)_

_<_ never held>


----------



## peter2 (26 November 2020)

Blast from the past. *EDE* popped up in my scan today. I've started a spec position due to the recent increase in volume and price. 

*EDE* continues to show their additive strengthens concrete but is having trouble converting this benefit to sales.


----------



## greggles (10 February 2021)

Up from 2.5c in early January to a high of 4.3c today. Could EDE have finally bottomed out? 

On 13 January they announced that they have received approval to import EdenCrete into Australia, so I'm assuming that this will result in increased revenue.

I noticed that they booked a $1,632,000 loss in the most recent quarter, although that was an improvement on the previous quarter's loss of $2,115,000. Gross revenue is up from $458,000 to $1,135,000 over the same period.

Things do seem to be turning around. The market will be looking for an even better quarter in Q1 2021.


----------



## jbocker (29 April 2021)

Picked this on for May 2021 comp. No real reason. Has done me good and Bad in the past. Too frustrating to hold like nearly everything else.


----------



## basilio (20 June 2021)

I keep wondering about this share... I mean how many times can the Solomon Brothers come to  the market and tap extra shareholders to keep EDE solvent  (and paying their tabs...)

I had shares in them at a couple  of stages but  gave up as they relentlessly tried to "prove" they could actually make the multi millions they predicted from the development and sale of Edencrete.* 

I think the product is outstanding. * But time is proving this company is incapable of creating sufficient surplus to even get close to survival. 
Sad really.  But I suppose there is an opportunity for someone else to pick up the plant and rights and progress the technology.


----------



## peter2 (20 June 2021)

I agree with your sentiment re *EDE*. It's been very disappointing. Edencrete products have been sold in the US since 2015. I know the trials need years to show the superior performance to the normal concrete but they've had more than adequate time to show this in multiple locations across the US. 

Their latest news regarding a sale of Edencrete additive for an important historical restoration (Moffat Tunnel portal) involves a sale of only $2100 worth the product. Mgt calls this sale a significant milestone! 

Meanwhile the company is issuing more and more shares as performance rights. Their issued # of shares is now >2 Billion.


----------



## Smurf1976 (21 June 2021)

peter2 said:


> Their latest news regarding a sale of Edencrete additive for an important historical restoration (Moffat Tunnel portal) involves a sale of only $2100 worth the product. Mgt calls this sale a significant milestone!



There's been a few announcements like that from this company.

Sales volumes that in any other business wouldn't rate a mention even internally.

$2100 is the sort of budget you give to someone in training who's never run even the simplest project before. It's not something that ought be newsworthy from a listed company.


----------



## Tommy Shelby (30 June 2021)

I thought this was a joke (or a typo) at first, surely it cost far more to have this typed up, reviewed approved and submitted for the public share market... the report reads like my essays at uni - waffles


----------



## Smurf1976 (1 July 2021)

Tommy Shelby said:


> I thought this was a joke (or a typo) at first



They've sold 85 Gallons, presumably that is US Gallons, of product then.

That's two barrels full. Not two ships or two tankers but two barrels that would fit on the tray of any ute or in a van quite easily.

That's the kind of order you'd send some junior employee out to collect, it's not the sort of thing that warrants management attention in any normal company.

This is quite ridiculous really.


----------



## basilio (2 May 2022)

And Eden lives on  !  Truly this has to be most amazing vampire company on the market.

Currently, for the umteenth time,  they are trawling for new suckers to buy into the dream. SP stands at 1.2 c so "God Only Knows" how they intend to reel in more bunnies.

But on their long and illustrious history of ensuring that the Solomon Brothers get paid their due I reckon they will succeed.

I did check out their most recent Quarterly activities report. 9 pages of earnest analysis on a series of ventures that earn (drumroll)  *$3m in the first 9 months of the year.  *And how much of this $3m is above the line ?

*Zilch naturally*.  Zero, neinte etc.  In fact Eden* lost $5m in first 9 months* of 21-22.  Page 10 of the Quarterly Report offers an insight it just how deeply unprofitable this dog is.

Consider this. The company has total sales of    $3 m for the first 9 months of the year.
Product  production  costs are...........................  $3.8 m
Staff and admin costs are ..................................$4.1 m

Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report


----------



## basilio (2 May 2022)

kahuna1 said:


> Any person in a bull market can make money.
> Even stocks with no merits can and do rise.
> 
> This company raised not 8 months ago 5.7 million at 11 cents.
> ...



Worth requoting an exceptionally detailed post by Kahuna a few years ago.  Crazy stuff for years.


----------



## mullokintyre (26 May 2022)

EDE put out another of those  great new sales reports that will cheer us all no end.


> HIGHLIGHTS  Three-year, bulk EdenCrete® supply agreement signed with Delta Industries, Inc.  Delta (established 1945), a ready-mix company, operates over 30 ready-mix plants in 4 US states, with an aggregate population over 19.5 million people: o Mississippi, o Alabama,  o Louisiana, and  o Tennessee,   Mississippi, Alabama and Louisiana are all new EdenCrete® markets.  The first three 1,000-gallon tanks and dispensing equipment are being installed by Eden in three Delta plants (two in Tennessee and one in Mississippi   Initial orders from Delta, worth US$75,000 (A$105,927) for 3,000 gallons of EdenCrete®, will follow installation of the tanks and dispensing equipment.  This supply agreement follows extensive trialling undertaken by Delta with shotcrete contractors.



All that or USD75,000.
If they made some sales worth 7.5 million, it might be noteworthy.
Sadly, it has promised so much, and delivered so little.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (28 July 2022)

EDE qtrly/yearly report shows increases in sales to the whopping 4.1 mill for the year, a 26% increase on last years figures.
Now selling to retail customers via Lowes stores in two states.
Trouble is,  they have barely two months worth of cash to survive.
They say monthly deficits will decrease as sales receipts increase, but they need to double their sales just to break even.
The big question is, will they still be in existence this time next year??
Mick


----------



## basilio (28 July 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> EDE qtrly/yearly report shows increases in sales to the whopping 4.1 mill for the year, a 26% increase on last years figures.
> Now selling to retail customers via Lowes stores in two states.
> Trouble is,  they have barely two months worth of cash to survive.
> They say monthly deficits will decrease as sales receipts increase, but they need to double their sales just to break even.
> ...



They should have died years ago.  However I think this "parrot" has been diligently propped up for as long as  the directors can extract their fees.  Just requires more and more investors to buy fresh shares.


----------



## mullokintyre (8 August 2022)

Life in the old dog yet, as once again the boys head to the market for more cash.
The princely sum of 0.755 million, yea you read that right.
I hear barking.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (1 December 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Life in the old dog yet, as once again the boys head to the market for more cash.
> The princely sum of 0.755 million, yea you read that right.
> I hear barking.
> Mick



Back to the market for more cash to pay the execs.
Potentially 270 million sharesat 0.005  to raise 1.3 mill after costs.
Woof woof.
mick


----------



## basilio (5 January 2023)

mullokintyre said:


> Back to the market for more cash to pay the execs.
> Potentially 270 million sharesat 0.005  to raise 1.3 mill after costs.
> Woof woof.
> mick



This is no dog Mick. Anything canine would be in doggy heaven by now.

Maybe its a cross between a werewolf and a vampire with a touch of zombie thrown in.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The sad part is it has some excellent products IMV. I'm not sure what the rights to these products  (Edencrete  the Pyrolosis project) are worth. In theory it could go bankrupt and be snapped up.

In practice the Solomon brothers will prop this little earner up for eternity.


----------



## mullokintyre (5 January 2023)

basilio said:


> This is no dog Mick. Anything canine would be in doggy heaven by now.
> 
> Maybe its a cross between a werewolf and a vampire with a touch of zombie thrown in.
> 
> ...



Yeah, you are most likely correct.
Although i did slant towards the feline world, as in having nine lives.
Mick


----------

